# Funtime Rhinestone Software



## tshirtgirl214

Does any one us the Funtime Rhinestone Software with a cutter/plotter?

I found this software online and its only $50.00.
Well I checked out the video and it looks great.I reallly excited because Im hoping to say alot of money.
I was thinking a bout buying a Roland engraver to create my rhinestone designs, but then I thought the engraver does the same thing my Ioline cutter does? I Just cuts the holes.
So, now i start to think software. I created a name in corel draw and then I used the countour tool to create and outline. I typed a few o's.(you have to size them to fit the stone) I then used text to path option and created my name stencil in the o's. well it works ! The problem is figuring out the rhinestone size and I cant figure out how to fill the image in with stones. 
I cut the design out on my ioline cutter using sign vinyl and then weeded the design and masked my stencil on a board. I brushed the rhinestones and most went into the holes. After all this i find the funtime software. It looks like itll do what i want. I just need to know if you can import the image to any cutter ? If so -alot of money can be saved


----------



## FatKat Printz

the one you were looking at looks like you have to hand place them and the one for your cutter is $169

Funtime Scrapbooking - Funtime Scrapbooking 2010 ~ but that does save a lot of money compared to other rhinestone software.

but I can't wait to hear how it will work. I am new to all this too and still trying to figure out which software/cutter I want. 

Good Luck


----------



## charles95405

The funtime site does not say which cutter they support....From some links, I suspect it will maybe have drivers for the Craftrobo and Craft Robo Pro and maybe the KNK stuff.. There are several errors in the website as to spelling and when I listen to the audio on the video, it sounds a bit strange. I would sure call them to find out which drivers come with the software...I would doubt they support the Ioline which is a higher line cutter than what they show. In any case you could probably cut/paste in your cutter software or into Corel.


----------



## sjidohair

guys i am trying to check this out and i cant seem to find the video for rhinestones under the videos, is it listed under something else?
Thanks
MMM


----------



## FatKat Printz

Here are some videos of the website Funtime Scrapbooking - Videos


----------



## sjidohair

yep i saw all those but no rhinestone one,, 
MMM


----------



## FatKat Printz

there is another one on the eBay listing

Rhinestone Funtime scrapbooking software pattern stone - eBay (item 150414141846 end time Mar-15-10 19:45:56 PDT)

Fix rhinestone to path_demo


----------



## charles95405

Sandy Jo....I looked at the video...what do you think????


----------



## sjidohair

Charles i am trying to find the video,, for the rhinestone part,, 
can you give me the link,, 
for 50.00 i would get it and play with if for sure to give a opinion for everyone, 
MMM


----------



## DTFuqua

I need to follow this thread. It looked pretty good in the videos but seller made videos tend to show whats good and nothing about what it doesn't do very well.


----------



## sjidohair

Well it seems you can import your own images,, as i was wondering about that,, 
I dont see any instructions on fills, but for simple outlines and single line fonts it looks like it might work, I am going to contact them for some more info.
If this in deed works, and someone has this cutter, it could be a nice lil set up.
Lets check it out,, 
MMM


----------



## sjidohair

tshirtgirl214 said:


> Does any one us the Funtime Rhinestone Software with a cutter/plotter?
> 
> I found this software online and its only $50.00.
> Well I checked out the video and it looks great.I reallly excited because Im hoping to say alot of money.
> I was thinking a bout buying a Roland engraver to create my rhinestone designs, but then I thought the engraver does the same thing my Ioline cutter does? I Just cuts the holes.
> So, now i start to think software. I created a name in corel draw and then I used the countour tool to create and outline. I typed a few o's.(you have to size them to fit the stone) I then used text to path option and created my name stencil in the o's. well it works ! The problem is figuring out the rhinestone size and I cant figure out how to fill the image in with stones.
> I cut the design out on my ioline cutter using sign vinyl and then weeded the design and masked my stencil on a board. I brushed the rhinestones and most went into the holes. After all this i find the funtime software. It looks like itll do what i want. I just need to know if you can import the image to any cutter ? If so -alot of money can be saved


Thanks Tshirtgirl for bringing this to our attention. I wonder if they have a download area after you pay, so we could play right away.
MMM


----------



## sjidohair

What I liked was the ablility to spread and space your stones, visually,, that is a nice feature, 
hummmmm has me thinking


----------



## SandyMcC

sjidohair said:


> Thanks Tshirtgirl for bringing this to our attention. I wonder if they have a download area after you pay, so we could play right away.
> MMM


As far as I know, it's dongled software. I have the version that was released about a year ago and it came with a dongle. Also, I know that the most recent release is the only one that will do the rhinestone designing.

The software is from Sign Max who makes Win PC Sign. They are in Montreal.


----------



## charles95405

Sandy Mc is correct...the company is from Canada. and from Sign Max..a company that has been in business for over 10 years...but the site does not list Funtime 2010

Sandy Jo...you did notice this is NOT $50 but the version with rhinestone setting appears to be $169...now listed on ebay with a starting bid of $149...and no bidders so far..

And I can find nothing to show what format you can save or export or what cutter drivers are included

BTW...found another video on youtube...it is at: YouTube - Funtime 2010. Rhinestone Feature


----------



## sjidohair

charles,, 
I did find some info,, 
hang on i will be right back as far as import export,, but i do remember is said it did import images from adobe and corel,, i will be back, 
MMM


----------



## sjidohair

ok here is some info,
*Others Funtime Rhinestone features: * Fit objects to path  This option allow you to distribute oval, rectangle , square or any other shape or image along to the select paths on your design. This features is excellent to use to fit different forms of rhinestone . Here is a movie   Crop Image Capture a detail of your picture image using square, rectangle, circle, oval or a personal path 200 Unique High Quality Fonts to cut  Lets you create letters, words and phrases in varieties of sizes. This software let's you use your windows fonts and any fonts downloaded from the web.​ High Quality Cliparts & Search Engine Includes more than 400 shapes that you can change and resize. Shapes are classified by subjects and with our new navigation system it is easy to browse, create a new category and organize your own shapes.​ Convert image to vector Allows you to automatically convert an image to a resizable shapes, that you will be able to use in your rhinestones and scrapbooking designs. This tool is a must have if you want to convert images from the internet​ *Funtime Rhinestone will import your design from Adobe Illustrator, CorelDraw * (Import AI, EPS, DXF, PRN, PLT, JPG, BMP GIF TIF and more) 
*If you want to cut using your die-cut machine, we recommend our Funtime is needis neesoftware*​ 
This version doesn`t need usb key , you can EASY download it​


----------



## sunnydayz

There is another thread here on this software where we were talking about it a few months ago. I will look for it. I also had contact with the company and got a list of drivers from this as well. Let me go look in my email and find it. If I recall correctly they told me the names of the cutters they currently have drivers for, but also said that if I needed it to work with a certain cutter they could always install the proper driver for it. I will be back with the info


----------



## CyberSultan

There appears to be a $50 version here:

Funtime Scrapbooking - Funtime Rhinestones

Looks like just a more limited version of the software with the rhinestone piece in it.


----------



## sunnydayz

Ok here is the name of the person I emailed with and here is what they told me as far as drivers :

Hi 
Funtime is compatible with Silhouette, CraftROBO, CraftROBO Pro, WishBlade, Xyron, Quickuts, Pazzles (Mini, pro & mighty), Klick-N-Kut, SM, Froggy, FunCut, ScrapSavy. We can also add new drivers. 

Ivan


So it seems if you need a certain driver they would be more then happy to install that on the software for you


----------



## sjidohair

Is anyone on the forum using this software, that could help answer questions,, ?
MMM


----------



## sunnydayz

Well I tried to find the correct thread where it was being discussed but cannot find it at the moment, maybe Ashamutt might be able to find it if she sees this. 

I dont think anyone as yet is using it Sandy Jo, not that I know of.


----------



## sjidohair

Wow, I totally missed the thread,, 
MMM


----------



## charles95405

Looks like the $49 + version may let you create templates...but not cut them in template material...who knows?

I think that maybe the thread that BobbieLee was thinking about was:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95112-4.html
This was started about Idesigner but about half way down Mrs. Bacon made a brief reference to Funtime and listed a video...same as the last video link I posted


----------



## sunnydayz

I do believe that the cheaper version does not have driver functions. I think it is just for designing images if I am not mistaken, although I could be haha.  I think that was the issue though with the cheaper version.


----------



## sunnydayz

charles95405 said:


> Looks like the $49 + version may let you create templates...but not cut them in template material...who knows?
> 
> I think that maybe the thread that BobbieLee was thinking about was:
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95112-4.html
> This was started about Idesigner but about half way down Mrs. Bacon made a brief reference to Funtime and listed a video...same as the last video link I posted


Thanks Charles, I too thought at first this was the thread and posted it earlier, but then deleted it because I realized it was the wrong thread. There is another thread somewhere (that I cannot find haha) that talks more in depth about funtime, as well as about contacting them and all of that. The one above was just about Mrs. Bacon wanting to know if Sandy M could make the rhinestone size picker box. But the other one was all about the funtime software. I will take a closer look tomorrow and try to find it  Thanks for looking though, it is much appreciated


----------



## zbaker319

Has anyone tried either version yet? I asked the seller what the program saves the files as and I got this response on the $50 version.

Hi You can import vector file like AI, DXF and EPS and also the image JPG, BMP. The software allow you export in same file. Thanks - vip-studio-store
 
I edit and cut through Illustrator so the AI and EPS will work for me. I'm thinking about making a purchase later this week.


----------



## sjidohair

Mine is on the way, 
I am buying the full 2010 version with the vectorizing tool and the signmaking and rhinestone software that has 400 drivers for cutters,, so it will run my eagle and my us cutter as well
Once it arrives and play with it, you know I will report on it.


----------



## 1PW

sjidohair said:


> Mine is on the way,
> I am buying the full 2010 version with the vectorizing tool and the signmaking and rhinestone software that has 400 drivers for cutters,, so it will run my eagle and my us cutter as well
> Once it arrives and play with it, you know I will report on it.


How much is this costing you?


----------



## charles95405

Hate to correct Sandy Jo cuz she can slap hard....BUT I don't think you are getting the Funtime program are you? Aren't you getting the winpcsign program?

Hopefully I will have 3-4 programs soon. This program unlike Funtime does require a dongle


----------



## SandyMcC

Funtime requires a dongle. I bought the previous version about a year ago and then upgraded it last week so that I could test out the rhinestone feature. I find the feature extremely easy to use, but has unpredictable results. On one image, it placed half a row of circles way OUTSIDE the image! Very bizarre. Also, I talked to Michelle Hessler about it... she owns Paper Threads and is a friendly competitor of mine. She's been selling and supporting Funtime for a few years now and she also said that the new rhinestone feature does have some issues and, thus, she isn't strongly recommending it to anyone... especially if they already own other software that will put circles onto vector paths.


----------



## sjidohair

Charles you are so right,,, it has the rhinestone program built in,, but much more,, 
I will have to check my paypal account to let you know how much i paid,, 

Thanks charles for correcting me,,


----------



## sjidohair

Sandy is this the 2010 version or just the funtime, version,,, 
And anyone that knows me,, at all, knows i love to test all these programs, each has its own features that make it special to me, in ease of use,,, for whatever needs i have in creating custom designs for others,,.

The demos on the website seem to make it very easy to create the rhinestone patern as well as putting the look of the stones in place,, and not just round,,, the image looks like real stones have been placed , so this will be a great visual tool for me,, for showing proofs to my custom clients,, instead of just a colored dot,, 
But I will be glad to share when i get my hands on it, I have no idea how easy it actually is,, untill i try it my self,,


----------



## SandyMcC

Yes... I upgraded to the 2010 version. The prior version didn't have rhinestone functionality. And yes, the Funtime software has a lot of other features present in vector programs such as auto-vectorization. It has a lot of little bells and whistles that appeal to scrapbookers, like charms and decorative scissors.


----------



## SandyMcC

Also, Melinda Stolarek, who is the one who did those videos for Sign Max, owns the Funtime Software Yahoo group and has tons of free tutorials on using the software. She's an extremely bright and time-generous person who runs an excellent support group. So, you might want to join just to get on board with the software faster. 

About the only time I use it is when I have customers who are having problems converting between KNK Studio and Funtime. The scrapbookers love to share their own designs with one another but sometimes have problems getting their files into formats used by other programs.


----------



## cap guy

I just found the site home page and you can get just the Rhinestone program for $50.00
Heres the link Funtime Scrapbooking - Funtime Rhinestones


----------



## sjidohair

yep, you sure can, and for hand setting it should be fine,,, but if you want to cut,, from a cutter into templates,, I believe you need the other programs, to run the drivers in the programs,, 
I am not sure,, about that but that was my understanding and why i choose the fuller program, too i can cut with anyone of my cutters,, for Rhinestones or for signs and banners or heatpress vinyl, or a mixture of other things,.
They have a ton of videos on the funtime site showing all the differnent tuitorals and lessons,


----------



## sjidohair

1PW said:


> How much is this costing you?


I have purchased Winpcsign2010 and my purchase price was $230.00

This program has 400 drivers for many many cutters, and also the vectorizing program built in as well as the Rhinestone software,, it is run with a dongle.

I really wanted just the $50.00 program but thought about it and wanted all the bells and whistles and the ablility to use any cutter I had or would have in the future.
So I choose the full program, that is Brand new and ready to roll...
That i will be able to design in and cut, from.


----------



## charles95405

Sandy Jo...you are correct to get the WinPCSign 2010...difference is that Funtime...according to what I was told by the Canadian rep is that Funtime...$50 version just designs...The $169 program allows you to cut using the specific scrapbooking type vinyl cutters...the one you have is full blown cutter program that will do rhinestones, vectorizing and has drivers for most of the cutters out there...maybe not for the off brand chinese but for at least 400.

So keep checking with me for updates.


----------



## charles95405

Sandy Jo...you are correct to get the WinPCSign 2010...difference is that Funtime...according to what I was told by the Canadian rep is that Funtime...$50 version just designs...The $169 program allows you to cut using the specific scrapbooking type vinyl cutters...the one you have is full blown cutter program that will do rhinestones, vectorizing and has drivers for most of the cutters out there...maybe not for the off brand chinese but for at least 400.

So keep checking with me for updates.


----------



## MDsUnique

I was just doing a google search on rhinestone designs when I came across this software info and then found the discussion here! So many at the same time - the world is a small place!


----------



## ashamutt

sjidohair said:


> The demos on the website seem to make it very easy to create the rhinestone patern as well as putting the look of the stones in place,, and not just round,,, the image looks like real stones have been placed , so this will be a great visual tool for me,, for showing proofs to my custom clients,, instead of just a colored dot,,,,


I was looking at this program on ebay, months ago(_I posted about it somewhere_???)...... and this was one of the only reasons that I really wanted it!!!
I LOVE the look of real stones as well!!!!!!
What a GREAT feature!!!!!!!


SignLab really needs to "get on the ball" and include this wonderful feature w/ all of their "mini" software programs!!!!
ESPECIALLY when all of their software is soooooo much more expensive than this "funtime/winpc software!!!! 
Maybe I will give them a call......


----------



## sjidohair

I have to say that i have been playing with the demo, and loving this program a ton,, 
I did not do the mini version, I went with the winpcsign 2010 version as i want to use all my cutters with it,, as well,, 

After using the demo,i dont want to just use it for proofs, I WANT IT!!!!!!! lol

I am finding my self going to this program alot,,,


----------



## ashamutt

sjidohair said:


> I have to say that i have been playing with the demo, and loving this program a ton,,
> I did not do the mini version, I went with the winpcsign 2010 version as i want to use all my cutters with it,, as well,,
> 
> After using the demo,i dont want to just use it for proofs, I WANT IT!!!!!!! lol
> 
> I am finding my self going to this program alot,,,


How long can one use the demo...2 weeks? 1 month? 

Can you post a picture of a design?


----------



## taricp35

where can you get the demo?


----------



## sjidohair

Hang on let me get the info,,, 
the demo cannot export or print the images you make it is just that a demo,,,,

i have been using it for some time,, i dont know how long i have ,I have not been cut off yet,, lol


----------



## sjidohair

ashamutt said:


> How long can one use the demo...2 weeks? 1 month?
> 
> Can you post a picture of a design?


Mrs B, 
I will gladley post a pic,, from the software,, 
hang on, i am not at my design computer so i have to go look for a eps file,, 
I will be back


----------



## sjidohair

sorry it took me so long i had to go to iclipart and find a eps file I have no eps files on my laptop,, her is what it did i have not touched one stone this is the dot,, and now i will go back and change it to a stone for you


----------



## sjidohair

this is the eyes, blown up so you can see the stones


----------



## sjidohair

When you do the download, to the program, dont go look for the program you will see the icon on your desktop under winpcsign, click that., this demo version is the big program i got,, there is also a screenshot avail in this program for proofs,, 
oh yeah lots of tuitorals on the site too,, 

have fun...


----------



## sjidohair

Here is some examples of text fill and outline


----------



## sjidohair

i did not touch one stone in any of these, some could use some adjusting but i did not do it,, so you could see how it works,,


----------



## sjidohair

Where did everyone go????
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh you guys must be downloading and playing,, 
got it,,


----------



## ashamutt

sjidohair said:


> Here is some examples of text fill and outline


 
CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!

Thanks. 

Is the "fill" feature pretty easy?
(the "fill" when doing images that is, not for fonts)


----------



## sjidohair

it seems nice and easy,, when i get home tonight i will get some eps designs and post more for you, unless you have it all figured out by then and start posing your own,, lol,, 
when doing the fill all you have to do is check that lil box to the right that says fill,, and you are set,,, if you want outline just leave it unchecked,,,


----------



## ashamutt

I will download the trial later tonight and check it out.


----------



## DTFuqua

You guys know you can get that look from Corel Draw. Just get the color fill and make it a radial gradient to white and put the white end a little off center to look like a light reflecting off of the stone.


----------



## charles95405

I am involved in this program in US and there is not a time limit on the demo...you can just play with it..cannot save, copy, export or print or send to a cutter and some other features are not activated. But the demo will give you an idea of the program capability. You can go thru the motions of adding a cutter and that will open a box so one can see the cutters supported.


----------



## sjidohair

Thanks Charles,, thats great news I am sure I will have a ton of questions when my program arrives, it is good to know you will be around to help me figure it all out,, 
I know it comes with fonts but can our other fonts be imported into the program as well?


----------



## sjidohair

How is this mrs B,, I just got home from work,
this is 10ss stones and again i have not moved one, stone,, here is the eps pic and the filled one


----------



## charles95405

It comes with a ton of fonts/clipart and you can use any font on your system to enter text.


----------



## MYDAMIT

sjidohair said:


> How is this mrs B,, I just got home from work,
> this is 10ss stones and again i have not moved one, stone,, here is the eps pic and the filled one


what software are you using the funtime 2010, i have funtime rhinestone i found out that you cannot cut directly with this software.


----------



## sjidohair

This is the new full version funtime product, called 
winpcsign2010,, 
that you can cut with.
did you get the 50.00 version for just handsetting ?
I almost got that one, but i really want to use all my cutters, with it.


----------



## MYDAMIT

i figure it out how to cut, using adobe illustrator and funtime rhinestone software. In Funtime save the file in EPS then view in illustrator and send to the cutter.


----------



## MYDAMIT

sjidohair said:


> This is the new full version funtime product, called
> winpcsign2010,,
> that you can cut with.
> did you get the 50.00 version for just handsetting ?
> I almost got that one, but i really want to use all my cutters, with it.


Yes i got the $50 software.


----------



## printchic

sjidohair said:


> This is the new full version funtime product, called
> winpcsign2010,,
> that you can cut with.
> did you get the 50.00 version for just handsetting ?
> I almost got that one, but i really want to use all my cutters, with it.


With the $50 Funtime Rhinestones couldn't one just "export" the file out in vector format and then pull it into their cutter software and cut out the template?

What I want to know is if I have to automatically place each stone in the software or if it will "do that for me" even if I can't send it to a cutter.

The video kinda showed 2 ways. The LOVE seemed like it was automatic.

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## sjidohair

Sorry, I only have the full version, so I hope someone else can answer on the $50.00 version that has it.


----------



## ahubbard

Hello~ a newbie here...but I've just found this thread and have read with great interest about this software. I'm interested in adding some crystal to some cheer designs that I use. I read somewhere in the posts that the software will work with a silhouette scrapbook cutter which I have but just how will it work with the crystals? by just providing a template?? Thanks in advance. AH


----------



## sjidohair

Welcome ahubbard,
This software program we are talking about for rhinestones,
is Design Software to transform your design into a Rhinestone design,
Then you can handset a pattern or
Cut a Template or
Send it to a cams machine ect..

I personally cut Templates and put rhinestones on top of The template which is a piece of material with all the holes in from our cutter.
Then swoosh the stones in
take a big piece of tape we call Transfer Tape
and pick up the stones with the tape and press on to a garment
I hope i answered the questions for you.


----------



## MYDAMIT

printchic said:


> With the $50 Funtime Rhinestones couldn't one just "export" the file out in vector format and then pull it into their cutter software and cut out the template?
> 
> What I want to know is if I have to automatically place each stone in the software or if it will "do that for me" even if I can't send it to a cutter.
> 
> The video kinda showed 2 ways. The LOVE seemed like it was automatic.
> 
> Signed,
> Printchic


Yes it will automatically convert the image to rhinestone same as the new software only diffrent is that the funtime rhinestone can only print not cut but using illustrator and cutting software you can export to .eps file open in cutting software and send to cutter.


----------



## SandyMcC

In the $120 version of Funtime sold here, you can cut to the Graphtec cutters, including the smaller CR and Silhouette and the CR Pro models. This is the version that I purchased.

Paper Threads

It also has the drivers and successfully cuts to the ACS and KNK machines. I just tested it.


----------



## printchic

MYDAMIT said:


> Yes it will automatically convert the image to rhinestone same as the new software only diffrent is that the funtime rhinestone can only print not cut but using illustrator and cutting software you can export to .eps file open in cutting software and send to cutter.


Cool that is exactly what I want to do design in there, take it to illy define the cut lines and then print in my cutter software.

I really appreciate your reply.

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## MYDAMIT

you welcome,goodlcuk and have fun!


----------



## sjidohair

On the website winpcsign.com
There are a ton of free training videos ,, I have been watching all morning and finding new tricks,,lol
I would think they would work for any of the versions


----------



## MDsUnique

sjidohair said:


> On the website http://www.winpcsign2010.com
> There are a ton of free training videos ,, I have been watching all morning and finding new tricks,,lol
> I would think they would work for any of the versions


 _Thank you SO much for all your sharing the tips and pictures. It has helped a great deal!_
_~Debbie_


----------



## BML Builder

SandyMcC said:


> In the $120 version of Funtime sold here, you can cut to the Graphtec cutters, including the smaller CR and Silhouette and the CR Pro models. This is the version that I purchased.
> 
> Paper Threads
> 
> It also has the drivers and successfully cuts to the ACS and KNK machines. I just tested it.


So what are the differences between this $120 version and the winpcsign2010 that is $231 besides all of the drivers to all the other cutters?


----------



## sjidohair

MDsUnique said:


> _Thank you SO much for all your sharing the tips and pictures. It has helped a great deal!_
> _~Debbie_


Thank you
I love what I do ,and i do what I Love


----------



## DTFuqua

SandyMcC said:


> In the $120 version of Funtime sold here, you can cut to the Graphtec cutters, including the smaller CR and Silhouette and the CR Pro models. This is the version that I purchased.
> 
> Paper Threads
> 
> It also has the drivers and successfully cuts to the ACS and KNK machines. I just tested it.



Do you, or anyone else, have any examples of the different fills it may have if any besides the lateral or straight line fill it looks like with the water part of the fish example shown earlier. This stuff might wind up getting to my price range yet!


----------



## SandyMcC

BML Builder said:


> So what are the differences between this $120 version and the winpcsign2010 that is $231 besides all of the drivers to all the other cutters?


I'll email Melinda who does a lot of their videos. She's extremely knowledgeable about their software versions and should be able to tell me the differences.


----------



## BML Builder

Thanks Sandy, that would be great!! I don't need all of the other drivers so if that is the only difference, why spend the other $110?


----------



## ashamutt

SandyMcC said:


> In the $120 version of Funtime sold here, you can cut to the Graphtec cutters, including the smaller CR and Silhouette and the CR Pro models. This is the version that I purchased.
> 
> Paper Threads
> 
> It also has the drivers and successfully cuts to the ACS and KNK machines. I just tested it.


Great!!!

So......IF I get this for my GRAPHTEC CE5000-60 ....I can ALSO use it on my AWESOME KNK GROOVE-E cutter????


....and , YES YES YES...I know.... I could simply use Corel Draw to cut RS templates BUT..... I DO NOT LIKE CORELDRAW very much! LOL
It is too complicated for me at the moment!!!!


What I WANT & NEED are simple "buttons" that I can click once and be done with it!!! LOL


----------



## ashamutt

BML Builder said:


> So what are the differences between this $120 version and the winpcsign2010 that is $231 besides all of the drivers to all the other cutters?


When I went to the link that SandyMcC provided(thanks SM!!) It had the 169.00 version for 119.00!!!!
.......AND THEN it also had a 69.00 _UPGRADE_???!!!
So that's 188.00 total.

What does the "upgrade" do?
How close does it get us to the FULL version of WINPC2010???


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> Great!!!
> 
> So......IF I get this for my GRAPHTEC CE5000-60 ....I can ALSO use it on my AWESOME KNK GROOVE-E cutter????


That's correct. I looked up the available drivers and it shows CRPro5000. And yes, it will definitely cut to your Groove-E.


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> When I went to the link that SandyMcC provided(thanks SM!!) It had the 119.00 version AND THEN it also had a 69.00 _UPGRADE_???!!!
> So that's 188.00 total.
> 
> What does the "upgrade" do?
> How close does it get us to the FULL version of WINPC2010???


The upgrade is only for those with the older version of Funtime who want to upgrade to the 2010 version. So, you only need the $120 version.


----------



## BML Builder

ashamutt said:


> When I went to the link that SandyMcC provided(thanks SM!!) It had the 119.00 version AND THEN it also had a 69.00 _UPGRADE_???!!!
> So that's 188.00 total.
> 
> What does the "upgrade" do?
> How close does it get us to the FULL version of WINPC2010???


Mrs. Bacon, I may be wrong and someone please correct me if I am, but I think the upgrade for $69 is for the people that have an older year version of the funtime software. I remember Sandy McC writing that she had an older version and just upgraded to this latest version. So I think you would have had to have one of the older versions to buy the upgrade. The $119 version is the full version and should be the same thing as the upgrade if you had an older version to upgrade from.


----------



## BML Builder

Well I see that Sandy jumped in before I could. Thanks Sandy!!


----------



## sjidohair

Guys,, i could be wrong but i think we have 3 different Versions here..

funtime $50.00
Funtime Scrapbook $120.00
wnpcsign2010 $230.00
there may be more too, i guess we will all find out


----------



## ashamutt

sjidohair said:


> Guys,, i could be wrong but i think we have 3 different Versions here..
> 
> funtime $50.00
> Funtime Scrapbook $120.00
> wnpcsign2010 $230.00
> there may be more too, i guess we will all find out


I do believe I will get the 169.00 version for *119.00*. 

I really do not need another program that costs more than that! LOL

(I already have KNK studio AND Magicut 6.0)


I remember posting about this particular software - funtime rhinestone - back in the beginning of January ...
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95112-4.html#post619765

I felt stupid for doing so....since it was a "cheesy-for-sale-at-ebay" item.
...but now, I don't feel so stupid!!!!


----------



## MYDAMIT

if you know how to do use vector software like illustrator, corel, inkscape and it buddle to your cutter you can jsut buy the $50 funtime. But if you need just one click and send to your cutter you can buy the $120 value or the wnpcsign2010. Why do you need to pay $100 more if you have software for cutting?


----------



## ashamutt

I want/need "one button".


----------



## charles95405

I am happy to help anyone with rhinestone questions. I have three difference systems using either a desktop engraver or a vinyl cutter. In addition I have to manual systems....one is an ultra sound and the other is the Glitz-up system. All of the systems, WinPC, DAS, KNK, ACS, Roland, Funtime are great programs and do the job they are designed to do. I know that Sandy Jo has several systems and uses them frequently


----------



## ashamutt

I am really curious about this software.

I am getting ready to purchase my Funtime Scrapbooking Deluxe (2010) software from here..
http://www.paperthreads.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=4466&zenid=44dcl18pueqrqosdm8def1o5b5

Plus..... if I join the "funtimesoftware" yahoo group I *might *be able to get a 10.00 off coupon....so that will bring it down to 109.00!! ...and it is supposed to be a GREAT place to learn all about the Funtime/Winpc software!!!!
COOL! 

I am sooooo happy that I DID NOT purchase this back in the beginning of January for 169.00!!!!


----------



## sjidohair

Thanks Charles for the info on you being a Dist.. 
You never cease to amaze me,,,

wow


----------



## allhamps

I'm not sure how I missed this thread from the beginning, but this software sounds VERY interesting. I did download the trial version, of what I'm still not quite sure, last night, but I am so busy, I haven't had time to even look at it. I am really tempted to purchase because I too like the ACTUAL rhinestones that are used when you do the simulation/proof. However, I just had a thought that I wonder if I can get the same effect in my DAS, but photographing a stone, loading the jpg into Stone Stencil and then using the "fill with bitmap" feature when doing a simulation? If anyone has tried this before, please let me know so that I won't waste my time, but I'm going to try it before I spend the $169.00 (I need some new summer clothes too). I'm still not clear on the font function of this also. I thought I read somewhere in the thread, that you could use any font for a rhinestone pattern? Is it any easier in this program than it is in DAS or other programs, that give you double lines of stones because you are of course not using a single line font?

Thanks to all of you who are already testing this out. This forum ROCKS


----------



## SandyMcC

I just finished a VNC class with one of my Maxx customers who ordered the $50 version and also downloaded the demo version of Win PC Sign 2010 to compare. The rhinestone design feature works the same in both. Also, you can export the design in EPS format from the $50 version and, after importing it into KNK Studio, perform a break path, and have perfect circles ready to cut.

I heard back from Melinda who said she is not familiar enough with the Rhinestone or Win PC 2010 versions to state with certainty about the differences. She encourages us to contact Sign Max directly with that question. I will leave that up to one of you because Sign Max most definitely "knows me" as one of their competitors!


----------



## DTFuqua

Hi Sandy. Looks like your the go to girl on this one also.It has been stated that the funtime rhinestone software will support the Craft Robo Pro which is a CE5000 series cutter but it is slightly different that the CE5000-60 which is the 24 inch cutter that I have. Can you find out if they use the same (EXACT SAME) driver or if there is a difference, will the Funtime that supports the Robo Pro also support the CE5000-60


----------



## ashamutt

Thanks SandyMcC 
<3

I need to hook up my land-line phone and take another VNC class with you!!!
OK?

Maybe in a few days after my software gets here?


About the differences between Rhinestone scrapbook 2010 (169.00) and the WINPCsign(239.00)...

Since Charles is a distributor now maybe he can chime in on the differences between the two.


----------



## charles95405

I can do Funtime scrapbooking 2010, but as of this date, I have only used the demo and presently have no plans to stock them. So I do not have a firm understanding of Funtime Scrapbooking. From the website there appears to be two versions..one for scrapbooking and one for rhinestones.. see Funtime Scrapbooking - Digital scrapbooking software!
This I believe is for _*printing*_ your designs...this according to the description and then there is this software
Funtime Scrapbooking - Funtime Scrapbooking 2010
_*This software includes all the features you will need to create and cut digital texts, phrases and shapes in the size that you want. *_

I think...repeat think...that is has drivers for some select cutters. But since we have not signed on to stock those, I will leave the definitive answer to those who do

WinPCsign2010 is a full fledged cutter program that does rhinestone templates extremely well, fast and at a very good price point. In addition it is a full vinyl cutting software that has drivers for over 400 cutters. It..like the higher end scrapbooking program does require a dongle. I will be testing it with a couple different cutter over the weekend


----------



## SandyMcC

DTFuqua said:


> Hi Sandy. Looks like your the go to girl on this one also.It has been stated that the funtime rhinestone software will support the Craft Robo Pro which is a CE5000 series cutter but it is slightly different that the CE5000-60 which is the 24 inch cutter that I have. Can you find out if they use the same (EXACT SAME) driver or if there is a difference, will the Funtime that supports the Robo Pro also support the CE5000-60


Well, I can try asking them, but again, I'm not sure they want to hear from me nor take the time to respond to me! I'm the one who made it my personal mission 3 years ago to let the crafting world know that Sign Max's Win PC Sign software (at that time) expired after some X number of months of use and they not only didn't tell the customers, they didn't even tell their own dealers! They also had no ethical problem by-passing their dealers and advertising/selling software upgrades directly to their dealers' customers (using the customer information obtained during registration). I could go on... but it's not relevant to the quality or the functionality of their software... which has, apparently, become quite good. AND, hopefully, the company has cleaned up their act and would never consider repeating these past errors in good judgment. 

What I'll do is privately share the contact email address I was given and any of you interested in more information can contact Ivan and find out about the differences in the versions and also confirm whether or not the Funtime 2010 version will cut to the CE5000-60.


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> Thanks SandyMcC
> <3
> 
> I need to hook up my land-line phone and take another VNC class with you!!!
> OK?
> 
> Maybe in a few days after my software gets here?
> 
> 
> About the differences between Rhinestone scrapbook 2010 (169.00) and the WINPCsign(239.00)...
> 
> Since Charles is a distributor now maybe he can chime in on the differences between the two.


Well, I'm definitely NOT proficient in using Funtime. But I can quickly show you how to create the patterns, making sure you have the circle size set correctly and the spacing. That's about my only beef with the rhinestone design function so far... be aware that while it shows the stone size in the drop down menu, there's been no additional sizing added to the size of the circles, like you want to do so that your stones fall into the holes more easily. If you are still in inches, then you'll need to figure out what size circle you want to use and then convert that to inches (divide by 25.4). If you're accustomed to sizing your images in mm already, then you're good to go. 

To switch back and forth, you need to go to Setting>Unit. Maybe there's a short cut key or an icon that will do it faster than selecting from a menu. I'll find out.


----------



## ashamutt

I hope I can return it if it doesn't cut to my CE5000-60.......???

(When I spoke to her on the phone she said it should cut to my 5000-60)


----------



## SandyMcC

I would be VERY shocked if it didn't. The Funtime driver used for the KNK works for both our original KNK's as well as the new Maxx and Groove-E's and there are many differences between our original machines and the new ones. So, I'm pretty confident that since they actually list the driver as a CE-5000, that it will work even though there's no specification regarding which CE-5000 models are included. Plus, Michelle (Paper Threads) is really great about things like that. Her customer support is second to none... well, except mine.


----------



## sjidohair

Here is a pic of my screenshot from the demo and there is no figuring anything out for your hole size, you just click on the hole size you want,, 
the first thing I will do when i get the software hooked up to one of my cutters is make every one of those holes and see which work the best for the stones i use at that time and then list it on my board .
so one strip of template material with every size hole will be a hanging as well from my board so when i get a new shipment of stones, i can test them every time..
As far as the spacing Ivan on the videos on the website i have listed below suggests if you are cutting a 14ss stone hole for spacing start at half which would be .07 for spacing, if you want them closer, make them closer and so on. Again I am not sure if this is this easy in every program, but it is in the wnpcsign2010.
Again, all the sizes are clearly marked, ss6- and then the actual mm size,, ect for each size,, 
see the picture.
Great news,, There is a support forum on Home Page it is all free, I even found the video on there of how to load what driver for my cutters and find the right ports and usb hookup..info.. with pictures,, i love pictures,, lol


----------



## ashamutt

SandyMcC said:


> I would be VERY shocked if it didn't. The Funtime driver used for the KNK works for both our original KNK's as well as the new Maxx and Groove-E's and there are many differences between our original machines and the new ones. So, I'm pretty confident that since they actually list the driver as a CE-5000, that it will work even though there's no specification regarding which CE-5000 models are included. Plus, Michelle (Paper Threads) is really great about things like that. Her customer support is second to none... well, except mine.


 
Yes...I do believe that this is just how Michele explained it to me. 

Thanks for all of the info!


Hopefully I will have it in hand by Tuesday!


----------



## charles95405

Sandy Jo...you do not have to use the preset holes for the rhinestones...underneath the list of sizes is a place you can type in the precise size you want.


----------



## sjidohair

Thank you Charles,, i did not know that,,


----------



## SandyMcC

That's what was I was referring to when I said that you need to either convert the size of circle and spacing manually if you are still in inches OR you can switch to mm and then just enter the circle size and spacing into those two boxes.


----------



## sunnydayz

I just wanted to say that as far as drivers I did have contact with funtime, and for the 2010 program, they told me they could install any driver I needed if it did not come with it. So If you are worried about a driver, simply contact funtime and they should be able to install the driver you need for your particular cutter. That is what I would do instead of spending the extra money, if drivers are the only thing you are worried about. 

Charles its ok to answer questions that are asked if you are a distributor, just not doing any selling or pricing  That is where it would fall to self promotion  Those questions would be best left to pm's, but general questions about the functioning of the software are more then welcome to be answered


----------



## taricp35

sjidohair said:


> Here is a pic of my screenshot from the demo and there is no figuring anything out for your hole size, you just click on the hole size you want,,
> the first thing I will do when i get the software hooked up to one of my cutters is make every one of those holes and see which work the best for the stones i use at that time and then list it on my board .
> so one strip of template material with every size hole will be a hanging as well from my board so when i get a new shipment of stones, i can test them every time..
> As far as the spacing Ivan on the videos on the website i have listed below suggests if you are cutting a 14ss stone hole for spacing start at half which would be .07 for spacing, if you want them closer, make them closer and so on. Again I am not sure if this is this easy in every program, but it is in the wnpcsign2010.
> Again, all the sizes are clearly marked, ss6- and then the actual mm size,, ect for each size,,
> see the picture.
> Great news,, There is a support forum on Home Page it is all free, I even found the video on there of how to load what driver for my cutters and find the right ports and usb hookup..info.. with pictures,, i love pictures,, lol


I got the $50 dollar version yesterday and I spoke with Ivan several times.....not the sharpest pencil in the box.
It was pretty easy. I plugged in my own numbers, for example the 10ss stone, I cut at 3.3mm/0.129inches and the stones fell in perfectly. I saved the file as .eps, I opened my signcut pro cutting software and cut the template. 
Came out perfect, the stones fell right in with no problem.

Tari

I just renewed my Signcut program for a year and as soon as it expires I will get the full WinPC version as this program is nice, quick and easy.


----------



## sjidohair

Taric ,
Please keep us posted as you learn,,, and I will too so we can all learn together,,,


----------



## taricp35

sjidohair said:


> Taric ,
> Please keep us posted as you learn,,, and I will too so we can all learn together,,,


Will do. I am going to play some more today and keep you posted.


----------



## allhamps

Tari, please let us know if you have done any fonts with your version and how it works. I am only interested in the $50 version so I can do the simulations, and I am interested to know how it handles fonts, since everything I have read keeps saying it allows you to use ANY windows font. Most rhinestone software allows this also, but the clean up afterwards is slow and tedious.

Thanks.


----------



## BlingItOn

Last night I played around with typing fonts in the demo version and I was not having any luck. When you apply the circles to the letters it just scatters the circles all over. Not sure if I'm missing a step but I too would be interested in knowing how the $50 version works with fonts. 

Also does anyone know if there is a downloadable manual for this Funtime program or do you just learn the program by watching their videos?

Lori


----------



## sjidohair

Lori,
Follow these steps,, 

1. pick a font type a word size it to say 6 inches by 2 inches
2.click the rhinestone on the bottom of the screen
3.a menu comes up, find the 6ss stone to start
click apply

you should have a nice word all outlined,, if it does not look good the stone is to big or the word is to small..

now go back with the redo button (which is located on top of the tool bar it is a red x,, 

you should see the stones disappear and you have your word back,, 
if you need to adjust the word size, do it now,, 
if you want a fill.

go thru steps 1 and 2,, but this time at the bottom of the stone size menu, click fill over in the right hand corner, and apply
this will give you the fill.

again if the stones are all over the place,, 
the stone size is to big or the word or saying is to small.
if i can help please let me know,, 
i am learning too, and i am on the support forum at
winpcsign2010.com click support,, it is free, no matter where you got your funtime software from,anyone can use the support. i believe Ivan the creator is joining the forum as well so we can all learn together.

I hope this helps,,, let me know if you need anything else and feel free to pm if this does not make sense


----------



## taricp35

allhamps said:


> Tari, please let us know if you have done any fonts with your version and how it works. I am only interested in the $50 version so I can do the simulations, and I am interested to know how it handles fonts, since everything I have read keeps saying it allows you to use ANY windows font. Most rhinestone software allows this also, but the clean up afterwards is slow and tedious.
> 
> Thanks.


 
Yes I have done fonts, you can either use theirs or what is on your computer. Clean up was minimal, I think in the frist few fonts I did I only moved about 6 stones total. Other than that it was pretty spot on. Especially the full fill ones. I was surprised myself. 

If you use the funtime fonts, the first few are the single lined ones but the rest are fat/bold fonts.

I did my test with an engravers font, ballpark, and a bold font(I forget which one but it was a fat one) Like I said I moved a few around but it was not that many


----------



## taricp35

Blingiton...I just clicked on text, and a box popped up, I typed my text in that box and choose my font, I then hit the rhinestone button and checked fill, and that was it. I had to move only 2 on the first one I did and I actually deleted them because I thought it looked better without them but the stone was placed in the correct spot.


----------



## dan-ann

Well everyone is ahead of me. I down loaded the demo and can not do a thing on it - nothing is live. 
Any suggestions


----------



## SandyMcC

Do you have a new blank file open? If not, then open one using File>New and then see if other functions become available.


----------



## crewchief97

Is anybody using windows xp pro with winpcsign2010? I have Flexi and Lxi but would like to have this software for the rhinestone templates. Thanks


----------



## dan-ann

Thanks that was the problem .


----------



## dan-ann

Windows ex pro is what I have. Downloaded fine and now that Sandi told me how to get it functioning I will play with it.


----------



## MDsUnique

I downloaded the Demo from FunTime website but the rhinestone feature doesn't seem to be there. Am I missing something? I really wanted to check it before I bought it.


----------



## BlingItOn

I did finally get the circles to form around the letters by increasing the font size like Sandy suggested. I also plugged in my own rhinestone sizes and spacing which worked very well too. I will definitely play around with the program a bit before I make my final decision on whether or not I will purchase the program. I look forward to hearing more feedback from those of you who have purchased the program. 

Lori


----------



## MDsUnique

Sandy, thanks for the screen shot - I'd love to see it on my computer since I downloaded the demo as well. You said that you used the demo and you did get the rhinestone feature? I posted above that my demo doesn't show it. When I did my initial install and tired to open it, I got a message saying there was a newer version so I installed it. Should I not have done that? I only get 3 tools to use - Scissors, Embroidery and Piercing - the last 2 which tell me I need the Deluxe version to use them. Confused?!?!



sjidohair said:


> Here is a pic of my screenshot from the demo and there is no figuring anything out for your hole size, you just click on the hole size you want,,
> the first thing I will do when i get the software hooked up to one of my cutters is make every one of those holes and see which work the best for the stones i use at that time and then list it on my board .
> so one strip of template material with every size hole will be a hanging as well from my board so when i get a new shipment of stones, i can test them every time..
> As far as the spacing Ivan on the videos on the website i have listed below suggests if you are cutting a 14ss stone hole for spacing start at half which would be .07 for spacing, if you want them closer, make them closer and so on. Again I am not sure if this is this easy in every program, but it is in the wnpcsign2010.
> Again, all the sizes are clearly marked, ss6- and then the actual mm size,, ect for each size,,
> see the picture.
> Great news,, There is a support forum on Home Page it is all free, I even found the video on there of how to load what driver for my cutters and find the right ports and usb hookup..info.. with pictures,, i love pictures,, lol


----------



## veedub3

I went ahead and purchased the $50 version. At $50 bucks I was either going to spend it on a bottle of Appleton or this and this will last longer as the bottle of Appleton would have been gone before the weekends out. 

I will compare the Funtime version vs the Full Win PC Sign Demo Version later today. From a quick look it is not quite the same. In the video it shows how to make an outline (Inline as it is called) and fill the inside complete with stones, and the outline with single stones. Well that option seems to not be available on the $50 version. It will make the inline but you can not click on the single line and select each one as the video shows. Unless of course I am doing something wrong.
That Ivan character at Funtime is something else....spoke with him 4 times, never got the email with the download, then when he finally sent it, it was the wrong one. As I tried to explain he just kept saying
"iz nut pozzible" in the accent of his.  Finally he looked at his email and realized he sent the wrong program to download. I got it up and working and only had a few minutes to play but I have to run up to Broderbros to pick up shirts so I will play and compare a bit later in the evening.

Katrina


----------



## SandyMcC

veedub3 said:


> In the video it shows how to make an outline (Inline as it is called) and fill the inside complete with stones, and the outline with single stones. Well that option seems to not be available on the $50 version. It will make the inline but you can not click on the single line and select each one as the video shows. Unless of course I am doing something wrong.
> Katrina


Try this... select your image and then go to Shape>Break All (or maybe Break Group). Then click away so that nothing is selected. Then see if you can select each line individually. I don't know for sure that this will work, but maybe???


----------



## BML Builder

SandyMcC, 

Looking at the descriptions from both of the websites the only differences I can see are the drivers, the 5000 business logos/clipart and the 200 Signmax Cutting Fonts. Does the Funtime software have any of the clipart or fonts? Or is this really a difference. 

Thanks for all of yours and everyone else's help. This has definitely become a great thread!!!


----------



## veedub3

SandyMcC said:


> Try this... select your image and then go to Shape>Break All (or maybe Break Group). Then click away so that nothing is selected. Then see if you can select each line individually. I don't know for sure that this will work, but maybe???


Thanks Sandy great idea and logical, didn't work though

After playing some more, the inlines were their all along I just needed to be in wire frame view to see them and they are clickable. 

For some reason the inline does not work without the outline box being checked. So if I am making two inlines, I also get two outlines. An easy fix is just to delete the 2 outlines to get it to look the way that I want but other than that I got it to work.

Thanks again,

Katrina


----------



## SandyMcC

BML Builder said:


> SandyMcC,
> 
> Looking at the descriptions from both of the websites the only differences I can see are the drivers, the 5000 business logos/clipart and the 200 Signmax Cutting Fonts. Does the Funtime software have any of the clipart or fonts? Or is this really a difference.
> 
> Thanks for all of yours and everyone else's help. This has definitely become a great thread!!!


In the Text window, there are two buttons... one for True Type and one for Funtime. I clicked on the Funtime and it appears that there are at least 200 fonts that are provided. I started counting and stopped when I got to 100 and I was only at the end of the "F"'s. 

There are also tons of clipart images included. I checked Paper Threads web site and it states that there are over 700 images. They are cute things, too... not boring logos. Of course, I don't know if they can be used for commercial applications or not.


----------



## ashamutt

Well.... My "middle" version of the FUNTIME SOFTWARE/Winpcsign 2010 is on its way to me now! 

(_By "middle version" I mean the 169.00 Funtime Scrapbook Deluxe 2010 version that I got *ON SALE* for 119.00 AND THEN used a coupon for 10.00 off....SO, I actually paid *109.00*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_)
http://www.paperthreads.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=49&products_id=4466



I do believe that this 169.00 version is *exactly like* the 239.00 WinpcSign 2010 version except that the 169.00 version does not have all of the 400 cutter drivers ......maybe someone might clarify this...please.

I do believe that Ivan will email you a DRIVER for your cutter(_as far as I know he used to do this)_ so as to be able to use the _169.00(119.00 on sale) Funtime Scrapbook Deluxe 2010 version with your particulat cutter._
_?????????_

_Please correct this if I am mistaken._


----------



## ashamutt

Has anyone checked out this "review" back in 2008?

*WinPCSign Pro Review*​


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t45660.html


Keep in mind that this IS from 2008..... and could be "user" error.


----------



## sjidohair

MDsUnique said:


> Sandy, thanks for the screen shot - I'd love to see it on my computer since I downloaded the demo as well. You said that you used the demo and you did get the rhinestone feature? I posted above that my demo doesn't show it. When I did my initial install and tired to open it, I got a message saying there was a newer version so I installed it. Should I not have done that? I only get 3 tools to use - Scissors, Embroidery and Piercing - the last 2 which tell me I need the Deluxe version to use them. Confused?!?!


I did not download my winpcsign2010 pro version from funtime,, i downloaded it from winpcsign2010.com
and the rhinestone feature is diffently on this one,, 
as well as inline and outline,, 
of course in the demo we cannot export or save or anything,, as it is a demo
Thanks for the kind words,, 
I am sorry i did not respond earlier, but i have not gotten any of the thread updates for this thread for the last responses,,, since my last one,,
I just dropped in to see how everyone was doing with the program,, and see you guys have been active,, lol
My full version should arrive tomorrow, and i cant wait,


----------



## sjidohair

Guys,, what I am wondering if this program has been out for so long and others on here have been using it, 
Why has it not been brought up in the discussions we all have about Rhinestone software,, 
It is so affortable to those that dont want to spend a arm and a leg, and I think this should have been brought up along time ago,
to save money to those that wanted to explore the idea of purchasing it,, or using the Demo, It may not be right for everyone,, but it is nice to have the oppurtunity to check out all avenues of what we do.
I for one am grateful that I have found this program.


----------



## allhamps

Hey Sandy Mc, are the fonts in the $50 version, the $169 version, or the $239 version? All these versions have me confused. It seems like it is a GREAT software, but I don't want or need another full cutting program for vinyl, I already have two. I just want the FONTS, and nothing but the FONTS. So I'm trying to figure out what version to get???

SandyJo, I agree with you, I have never heard of this before. I even missed it initially on here. I love my DAS, but boy could I have used this 2 years ago


----------



## BML Builder

ashamutt said:


> Well.... My "middle" version of the FUNTIME SOFTWARE/Winpcsign 2010 is on its way to me now!
> 
> (_By "middle version" I mean the 169.00 Funtime Scrapbook Deluxe 2010 version that I got *ON SALE* for 119.00 AND THEN used a coupon for 10.00 off....SO, I actually paid *109.00*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_)
> http://www.paperthreads.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=49&products_id=4466
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe that this 169.00 version is *exactly like* the 239.00 WinpcSign 2010 version except that the 169.00 version does not have all of the 400 cutter drivers ......
> 
> I do believe that Ivan will email you a DRIVER for your cutter so as to be able to use the _169.00(119.00 on sale) Funtime Scrapbook Deluxe 2010 version with your particulat cutter._
> _?????????_
> 
> _Please correct this if I am mistaken._


Thank you very much!!! That is exactly what I have been thinking!!


----------



## BML Builder

SandyMcC said:


> In the Text window, there are two buttons... one for True Type and one for Funtime. I clicked on the Funtime and it appears that there are at least 200 fonts that are provided. I started counting and stopped when I got to 100 and I was only at the end of the "F"'s.
> 
> There are also tons of clipart images included. I checked Paper Threads web site and it states that there are over 700 images. They are cute things, too... not boring logos. Of course, I don't know if they can be used for commercial applications or not.


Thank you very much, Sandy!! That is exactly what I wanted to know.


----------



## SandyMcC

The version I have is the $169 / $120 one. The 200 fonts are not unique however. There are some fonts included that I already have installed in Windows, as well. But glancing through them, I would say that maybe half are not common names (at least not to me) and the other half are quite common... like Bodini, Helvetica, Times New Roman, Franklin, and Futura. I have a feeling these fonts may be free ones you can already find on the Internet so it's not worth it to buy the software just for the fonts. 

Sandy


----------



## SandyMcC

sjidohair said:


> Guys,, what I am wondering if this program has been out for so long and others on here have been using it,
> Why has it not been brought up in the discussions we all have about Rhinestone software,,


The rhinestone designing feature is new to these 2010 versions. They didn't have it in previous versions.


----------



## BML Builder

sjidohair said:


> Guys,, what I am wondering if this program has been out for so long and others on here have been using it,
> Why has it not been brought up in the discussions we all have about Rhinestone software,,
> It is so affortable to those that dont want to spend a arm and a leg, and I think this should have been brought up along time ago,
> to save money to those that wanted to explore the idea of purchasing it,, or using the Demo, It may not be right for everyone,, but it is nice to have the oppurtunity to check out all avenues of what we do.
> I for one am grateful that I have found this program.


Sandy Jo,

I may be wrong and hopefully someone will pop in and correct me if I am, but I think the rhinestone feature is new and has just come out this year. I think I read somewhere that it just came out in around January.


----------



## BML Builder

allhamps said:


> Hey Sandy Mc, are the fonts in the $50 version, the $169 version, or the $239 version? All these versions have me confused. It seems like it is a GREAT software, but I don't want or need another full cutting program for vinyl, I already have two. I just want the FONTS, and nothing but the FONTS. So I'm trying to figure out what version to get???
> 
> SandyJo, I agree with you, I have never heard of this before. I even missed it initially on here. I love my DAS, but boy could I have used this 2 years ago


I know SandyMcC told me that the fonts were in the $169 version and I saw on the $231 version that they were in it, but I do not know if they are in the $50 version.


----------



## BML Builder

Well again SandyMcC is faster than I am at responding. Thanks again for all of your help!!! I know I can say that for a lot of us!!


----------



## sjidohair

BML Builder said:


> Sandy Jo,
> 
> I may be wrong and hopefully someone will pop in and correct me if I am, but I think the rhinestone feature is new and has just come out this year. I think I read somewhere that it just came out in around January.


Thanks for the response guys,, 
I appreciate it,,


----------



## allhamps

Thanks about the fonts. Are the clip art selections in the $169 version also. I think I'm still going to get it because I'm sure there is SOMETHING in there I can use, and having a backup doesn't hurt


----------



## dan-ann

Sandi did you say that this would would with the Maxx 24?


----------



## ashamutt

sjidohair said:


> Guys,, what I am wondering if this program has been out for so long and others on here have been using it,
> Why has it not been brought up in the discussions we all have about Rhinestone software,,
> It is so affortable to those that dont want to spend a arm and a leg, and I think this should have been brought up along time ago,
> to save money to those that wanted to explore the idea of purchasing it,, or using the Demo, It may not be right for everyone,, but it is nice to have the oppurtunity to check out all avenues of what we do.
> I for one am grateful that I have found this program.


 

I guess it is the same reason that some people knew about the AFFORDABLE KNK cutters & knk software and did not say anything while the EXPENSIVE Eagle/falcon & acs software were being "touted as the thing to purchase".
(and they are basically the same with the exception of a few tweaks..."tweaks that I do not need. That's why I went with the knk GROOVE-E and not the "falcon"!)


oh yeah.....I did bring it up in January...I know that it was not that long ago..... but no one seemed to really respond to it..... like “hey yeah, that is a great software for RS’ing!”


----------



## ashamutt

allhamps said:


> Thanks about the fonts. Are the clip art selections in the $169 version also. I think I'm still going to get it because I'm sure there is SOMETHING in there I can use, and having a backup doesn't hurt


 
..isn't there like a gazillion FREE clip art sites on the net now that you could use????

I , for one, WOULD NOT buy a 239.00 software just for clip art!!!
(or fonts!)
I have 3 CD's , from ebay, with 10,000 fonts just on one of them! lol
They cost me about 5.00 each!


----------



## SandyMcC

allhamps said:


> Thanks about the fonts. Are the clip art selections in the $169 version also. I think I'm still going to get it because I'm sure there is SOMETHING in there I can use, and having a backup doesn't hurt


Yes... I see a LOT of clipart images here in the $169 version and I assume there are over 700 as stated on Paper Threads' web site.


----------



## SandyMcC

dan-ann said:


> Sandi did you say that this would would with the Maxx 24?


Yes. I tested it out yesterday and the Funtime version cut to my 15" Maxx, thus it will cut to the 24" Maxx, 13" Groove-E and the Falcon and Eagle, as well.


----------



## charles95405

Just because they are free does not mean you can use for commercial purposes. You have to read the EULA to be sure


----------



## ashamutt

dan-ann said:


> Sandi did you say that this would would with the Maxx 24?


 
I do believe that SandyMcC said it would cut to *all* KNK cutters.
Right SandyM?


----------



## ashamutt

charles95405 said:


> Just because they are free does not mean you can use for commercial purposes. You have to read the EULA to be sure


I still would not spend 239.00 just for clip art.
but that's me.

I think that the 169.00 funtime 2010 version would be sufficient for most people ....like the KNK 599.99 Groove-E was sufficient ....without having to spend thousands on the Falcon!
(but each to his/her own)
(I do believe that the same clipart is included, I will know in about 4 days)
Anyone know?


----------



## allhamps

Ms. Bacon, you are right, there are lots of "free" clip art sites on the web. However, I prefer to have things handy, and not have to necessisarily stop to "search" the web if I need something. Also, Charles made a good point. Not everything free, is FREE. Also, since I want to have a back up to my DAS, I might as well get all that I can out of it, and some free clip art and/or pre-made rhinestone patterns surely can't hurt. I probably really don't need any more fonts, I just spent about 2 hours trying to do a font booklet of what I have, and only installing those that I TRUELY use. However, everytime I see a nice font, I can't help but think how it would look in rhinestones. I'm a FONT JUNKIE and there's no getting around it.


----------



## ashamutt

allhamps said:


> Ms. Bacon, you are right, there are lots of "free" clip art sites on the web. However, I prefer to have things handy, and not have to necessisarily stop to "search" the web if I need something. Also, Charles made a good point. Not everything free, is FREE. Also, since I want to have a back up to my DAS, I might as well get all that I can out of it, and some free clip art and/or pre-made rhinestone patterns surely can't hurt. I probably really don't need any more fonts, I just spent about 2 hours trying to do a font booklet of what I have, and only installing those that I TRUELY use. However, everytime I see a nice font, I can't help but think how it would look in rhinestones. I'm a FONT JUNKIE and there's no getting around it.


 
LOL... it's ok...I am a software junkie!!! 

I do believe that the 169.00(119.00 on sale!) version and 239.00 versions are the same...EXCEPT for the "cutter drivers".

(Email/call IVAN and see if he can give you a "Roland" cutter driver for the 169.00 version, if he can , and they ARE the same, then you can purchase the 169.00 version!!! better yet, you can join the yahoo funtime group- get the 10.00 off coupon- and then only have to shell out 109.00!!!)  )


----------



## allhamps

Ok, I'm joining and buying right now. There's also another group at UniversalScrapbook - Scrapbooking Logos Sharing, where you can "share" and download other rhinestone patterns.


----------



## ashamutt

allhamps said:


> Ok, I'm joining and buying right now. There's also another group at UniversalScrapbook - Scrapbooking Logos Sharing, where you can "share" and download other rhinestone patterns.


Make sure that you will be able to get the driver for your roland.......you do cut to a roland don't you???


----------



## allhamps

I actually cut with a Puma III, so I will check on the driver for that by calling Ivan. I do know that I can export any designs as an .eps, though.

I MISSED AN IMPORTANT PIECE OF INFORMATION: Where is the site for the software on SALE? The site I went to only listed the $169.00 price.


----------



## sjidohair

I think you can order any version, from where i got mine at winpcsign2010.com


----------



## ashamutt

UPDATE:

I have been informed that the 169.00 version may not cut to my Graphtec CE5000-60....
HOWEVER, I do believe it will...so I am going to test it out and let everyone know in about 4 days!!!) 


I was informed that people could "export a file to work with your other machine as well" 
SO.....

*THE 169.00 VERSION WILL BE FINE FOR EVERY CUTTER as long as you "export the file" in one of the available formats*
: )


----------



## SandyMcC

*!*



ashamutt said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I have been informed that the 169.00 version may not cut to my Graphtec CE5000-60....
> HOWEVER, I do believe it will...so I am going to test it out and let everyone know in about 4 days!!!)
> 
> 
> I was informed that people could "export a file to work with your other machine as well"
> SO.....
> 
> *THE 169.00 VERSION WILL BE FINE FOR EVERY CUTTER as long as you "export the file" in one of the available formats!!! *
> : )


In response to Julez question about DXF compatibility, I created a rhinestone pattern in Funtime and exported it as a DXF file to send to her. I also just tested to see if this DXF would import into Robo Master and it imported just great! I only needed to resize the image to match the original sizing.


----------



## ashamutt

allhamps said:


> I actually cut with a Puma III, so I will check on the driver for that by calling Ivan. I do know that I can export any designs as an .eps, though.
> 
> I MISSED AN IMPORTANT PIECE OF INFORMATION: Where is the site for the software on SALE? The site I went to only listed the $169.00 price.


Here is the info.....

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t111456-9.html#post671274http://www.paperthreads.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=49&products_id=4466

and the 10.00 off coupon is here... funtimesoftware yahoo group


BUT make sure you are aware that you will have to EXPORT the file. 
...because you will not be able to get the roland driver for some reason now......wow...that happened quick! lol

BUT...I am so happy that We all will be able to use the 169.00 version after all...using the "export file" feature"!!!!!!!!!!! 
YEAH!!!!


----------



## BML Builder

dan-ann said:


> Sandi did you say that this would would with the Maxx 24?


I have the Maxx and was told that yes it would work with it!!


----------



## ashamutt

BML Builder said:


> I have the Maxx and was told that yes it would work with it!!


 
The 169.00 version(119.00 on sale) will work with the knk maxx! 
all knk machines. 

(except maybe some of the OLDER ones.....sandyMcC can answer that since she knows all about the knk)


----------



## SandyMcC

It cuts to both the older and the newer KNK models... thus the reason I'm still als optimistic that it will cut to all Graphtec 5000 series. But I guess we'll just have to wait and see. : )


----------



## ashamutt

SandyMcC said:


> It cuts to both the older and the newer KNK models... thus the reason I'm still als optimistic that it will cut to all Graphtec 5000 series. But I guess we'll just have to wait and see. : )


AAAANNNNDDDDD.......
WHY would someone spend more money on the "winpcsign 2010" when one can just "export" the file???

.....seems silly and a waste of money to me. (But each to his/her own.)

UNLESS....
SOMEONE is willing to post the *EXACT* differences between the 169.00 and the 239.00 version!!!!!
(besides the 400 cutter drivers that is...because that problem can usually be remedied)
Anyone????????


----------



## dan-ann

Thank you Marilyn


----------



## MYDAMIT

If you have cutter that has own cutting software like Signcut..etc you can used the $49 value rather than buying $200+. But if you just purchase cutter and no cutting software its better to buy the winpcsign 2010 because it has own capabities to make vector files for sign. I have $49 funtime and work great using illustrator my only problem is how to choose a good stencil materials and size now i used flock vinyl materials for stencil.


----------



## ashamutt

Very good explanation.



I can't wait until my version gets here! 


And once again I ask to anyone that can answer....

What are the differences between these versions???
winpcsign 2010 vs Funtime deluxe rhinestone 2010

Are there a ton of differences??
Please, speak up.


----------



## SandyMcC

sjidohair said:


> I think you can order any version, from where i got mine


I only see the more expensive version at your buddy Roger's new web site.


----------



## charles95405

I thought this was about funtime...not about who is selling what...or did I miss something?


----------



## ashamutt

charles95405 said:


> I thought this was about funtime...not about who is selling what...or did I miss something?


It is.

It is about everything.
including...
Where to get it.
What deals are out there.
Coupons


And the differences between all of the versions.

PLEASE....
If you know the supposed Tons of differences between the winpcsign2010 vs Funtime deluxe rhinestone software speak up!!!

It could/would help out a lot. (It really would)


----------



## sunnydayz

charles95405 said:


> I thought this was about funtime...not about who is selling what...or did I miss something?


I believe the previous comments were geared towards this quote from Sandy Jo :



_I think you can order any version, from where i got mine
Home Page_
End Quote.

It seems to me that is what was being referred to with the comments following it. If someone is going to post something stating the above then of course people will comment on it


----------



## sjidohair

SandyMcC said:


> I only see the more expensive version at your buddy Roger's new web site.


Hey Thanks for the heads up, About the other versions not being on the Website,, I might be wrong but I thought the other Versions were available too, guess the only way to know is to Ask,,I will find out ,
 and get the info back unless someone else does first,, 
And yep Roger is my buddy, as many of the forum members on here are., I am very proud to say.


----------



## sjidohair

SandyMcC said:


> I only see the more expensive version at your buddy Roger's new web site.


 
Here is the info i received back Regarding. "If All versions we have been discussing are available at" winpcsign.com
This is also where i Downloaded my FREE DEMO and Played with the program Demo..the Demo is of the winpcsign2010pro version, This is also where I Purchased mine Below find the message I received 
************************************
We will be selling Funtime and Funtime pro however we are at this point working on securing the downloadable version and may have that at a later date.

Currently the following are the cutters for Funtime Pro and no other cutters will be added for this edition.

CRAFTROBO PRO,CRAFTROBO CC100,CRAFTROBO CC200,CRAFTROBO CC330,MIGHTY,CREATIVE,CRAFTMATE,FUNCUT,SIGNMAX,KNK,SCRAPSSAVY

MINI,WISHBLADE,FROGGY,QUICKUTZ,XYRON,SILHOUTTE

I might ad that we do not charge for training videos on the software and of course there is always the forum were you can get your support questions answered.
**************************************


----------



## ashamutt

UPDATE:

Well, YEEEPEEEEE!!!!

The FUNTIME scrapbooking DELUXE 2010 cuts to my GRAPHTEC CE5000-60!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  

And, I didn't even need to go in and add the Graphtec driver myself!
(which *CAN* , I repeat, *CAN* be done with ANY cutter driver!!!!!!)
(by the way... It IS NOT rocket science to do this) 

I am sooooo happy!


The SALE at paperthreads is ending on APRIL 15th
So..... to get FUNTIME DELUXE 2010 for 119.00 instead of 169.00 you have a few more days left!
Here is the link with the information about where to purchase Funtime DELUXE 2010 on sale...
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t111456-9.html#post671274http://www.paperthreads.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=49&products_id=4466

Join the Funtime Software Yahoo group to get the 10.00 off coupon and you will then only end up spending 109.00!!!!!


*NOTE:*
*PLEASE, I ASK ONCE AGAIN....*

*What are the TONS of differences between the 169.00 and 239.00 versions???*
(this will greatly help people)


----------



## veedub3

Glad things worked out for you. After playing with it lets us know what you think.


----------



## MDsUnique

Does anyone know how long the demo's for FunTime and winpcsign will work once installed?


----------



## sjidohair

I dont believe there is a time limit, but there are restrictions, 
from the demo you can creat you just cant save it or print or cut it,, 
but it is sure is fun playing,


----------



## ashamutt

veedub3 said:


> Glad things worked out for you. After playing with it lets us know what you think.


Well, so far it is truly "one-click" and the stones are placed!

Also...change colors with one click, size with one click.

Now, on to learn the "FILL" one click. LOL


----------



## veedub3

Funny, I have the $50 version and it is pretty quick and easy.


----------



## BlingItOn

Personally I'd like to know the difference between the $50 version and the $169.00 (or $119.00 on sale) version besides not being able to cut from it. If you can save the file and import it into another program to cut I'm thinking the $50 version would be the best version to buy.

Lori


----------



## yorkie lover

does it have a driver for a roland cx300? and is it compatable with windows 7?


----------



## sjidohair

Alison, I am sure if you go to the support forum they can help you with your answer of what machine is supported if they dont know, they will find out for you
click support and post your question there. 
when you find out, come back and post it here, for others.


----------



## sjidohair

make sure and tell them what version you are using too.


----------



## yorkie lover

ok will do thanks..


----------



## ashamutt

yorkie lover said:


> ..... and is it compatable with windows 7?


Quoted off of paperthreads . com

"
OPERATING SYSTEMS:
Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Vista (32 & 64), Windows 7 (32 & 64 BIT) Compatible."


----------



## sunnydayz

Well I am still waiting to hear back from Ivan, will probably call him tomorrow, but I did go ahead and buy the software  Excited to see what it can do with full functionality.


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Well, YEEEPEEEEE!!!!
> 
> The FUNTIME scrapbooking DELUXE 2010 cuts to my GRAPHTEC CE5000-60!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> And, I didn't even need to go in and add the Graphtec driver myself!
> (which *CAN* , I repeat, *CAN* be done with ANY cutter driver!!!!!!)
> (by the way... It IS NOT rocket science to do this)
> 
> I am sooooo happy!
> 
> 
> The SALE at paperthreads is ending on APRIL 15th
> So..... to get FUNTIME DELUXE 2010 for 119.00 instead of 169.00 you have a few more days left!
> Here is the link with the information about where to purchase Funtime DELUXE 2010 on sale...
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t111456-9.html#post671274http://www.paperthreads.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=49&products_id=4466
> 
> Join the Funtime Software Yahoo group to get the 10.00 off coupon and you will then only end up spending 109.00!!!!!
> 
> 
> *NOTE:*
> *PLEASE, I ASK ONCE AGAIN....*
> 
> *What are the TONS of differences between the 169.00 and 239.00 versions???*
> (this will greatly help people)


This is terrific news, Mrs. Bacon! I'm so happy to hear it worked! 

Regarding the differences... I'm still hoping that Sign Max will provide an official/complete list. In the meantime, Melinda has started studying the differences between the Funtime and Win PC Sign 2010 versions and here's the beginning of her list so far. These comments are written in her own words but in some cases, I've added my own comments in parentheses.


Win PC Sign 2010 can import PDF files. This means the next version of Funtime (usually sold in the month of November) will FINALLY have a vector PDF import. (My added comment: I know that Melinda has been pushing Sign Max for several years to get a PDF import added to Funtime because she's always appreciated how useful it's been to KNK Studio users. I'm sure she's correct in assuming it'll be added to Funtime in the next update.)

The WinPCSIGN 2010 version has hundreds of die cutters it will cut to where as Funtime 2010 only has a small handful of die cutters it will cut to. (My added comment: We know for sure that Funtime will cut to some of the cutters used by rhinestone and vinyl members, such as Craft Robo, Silhouette, Silhouette SD, Graphtec 5000-40 and 60, Klic-N-Kut Maxx, Groove-E, Eagle and Falcon.)

There appears to be NO lattice maker in the WinPCSIGN 2010 version. (My added comment: In Funtime, you can take any shape and easily create a lattice in a variety of ways. Have a look at some of the samples I created, as well as how one such option would look when circles are applied.)

There is no special effects button in Win PC Sign which is available in Funtime 2010. (M added comment: I'm also attaching a screen shot so you can see what these effects include.)

Funtime 2010 does NOT have most of the business-related functions, such as a database to store all your customers' information, logos used in sign making, and the option to buy (at a very expensive price) even more logos directly from SignMAX.

In Win PC Sign, there is also a way to buy more MAX fonts directly from SignMAX, though honestly with the MAX font creator available in both WinPCSIGN 2010 and in Funtime, why would you want to buy a MAX font when you can easily create on your own.

I do not see any difference between WinPCSIGN 2010 and Funtime 2010 when you look at the rhinestone maker only, other than SignMAX 2010 demo only has a few JPEG stones it shows but that is because it is the demo.

If I hear more about differences in these versions from Melinda or anyone else, I'll update the list.


----------



## BML Builder

sunnydayz said:


> Well I am still waiting to hear back from Ivan, will probably call him tomorrow, but I did go ahead and buy the software  Excited to see what it can do with full functionality.


I sent Ivan two different e-mails and never heard from him so I went ahead and bought the $119 version from paperthread with the $10 coupon. (Thanks Mrs. Bacon for letting me know about the coupon!!!)


----------



## BML Builder

Thanks so much SandyMcC. I really appreciate your research on this. So far I think I am glad I have ordered the Funtime Deluxe version. It sounds more like what I would use. Now I can't wait to get it and try it out!!!


----------



## SandyMcC

You're welcome! I'm eager to see how much easier it is for you to use, as well. It's not perfect, but it sure is fast! One thing... it seems that users are forgetting that they must set their circle diameters and not rely on simply selecting the stone sizes in the drop-down list. And remember that unless you've switched the software to metric, the circle size is listed in inches, even though it's listed in metric in the drop-down menu. You'll also need to set the spacing you want between the stones in inches. Have a look at this attached screen shot.


----------



## ashamutt

WOW, SandyMcC, Thanks for being the one to finally answer these questions!!!
Thank Melinda - from paperthreads - for all of her research!!!

You are ALWAYS there to help - truly help - and your engineering degree really pays off too....you are a brain!!!

I am happy with the Funtime DELUXE 2010 so far.
It is nice to have my Graphtec CE5000-60 as a "back up" rhinestone template cutter.
(the KNK GROOVE-E being my main rhinestone template cutter) 


I am so happy to see the list of differences being posted.
It is nice to be able to compare.


GREAT news about the possible upgrade concerning FUNTIME DELUXE 2010 and the "import PDF files" capability.


What I am still waiting to understand is why would SignMax all of a sudden stop giving out drivers to Funtime software owners when they used to?

I guess we will know in time.




NOTE:
I do believe that Melinda mentioned something about there being a difference between Funtime PRO & the newest version Funtime DELUXE 2010.
Do you remember what she said?


----------



## CyberSultan

This works in WinPCSIGN PRO 2010, so it may work in Funtime. If you change your software Unit settings to mm, then you can type your own size and spacing in mm when applying the rhinestones. Keep in mind, though, that you cannot use the pre-defined stone selection options in this case as it will interpret the settings it puts in for you as mm instead of inches.

Another thing I found is that the stone size it applies is not exactly the same size as what I typed in. If I want to use 3.2mm circles, I had to type in 3.205 (software still set to use mm Units) in order to get the correct 3.2 size.


----------



## jmg designs

Has anyone tried importing an eps file from Funtime Rhinestone into Corel? How has it worked? Does it change the dimensions of the circles? I wish I could try this before buying.

I have posted a question on the Winpcsign support forum as to what the differences are between the 2 programs. Roger stated that they will have a list available the end of the week. Well, if funtime works the same and I just have to import into Corel and then send to my roland gx 24 cutter, I would like to buy it before the sale ends on Apr. 15...


----------



## CyberSultan

@ jmg designs: you can also ask your questions on the official product support forum which is Signmax.us ~ Index


----------



## ashamutt

CyberSultan said:


> @ jmg designs: you can also ask your questions on the official product support forum which is Signmax.us ~ Index


YES!
This some good info
Lots of threads and lots of answers.


----------



## taricp35

jmg designs said:


> Has anyone tried importing an eps file from Funtime Rhinestone into Corel? How has it worked? Does it change the dimensions of the circles? I wish I could try this before buying.


Why are you importing the file into corel? 

I save the .eps file on my desktop then open my cutter software, then locate the file on my desktop and click open then cut the file.

Just curious what are you going to corel for?

Tari


----------



## ashamutt

jmg designs said:


> Has anyone tried importing an eps file from Funtime Rhinestone into Corel? How has it worked? Does it change the dimensions of the circles? I wish I could try this before buying.
> 
> ..... I would like to buy it before the sale ends on Apr. 15...


 


I just did it.... *ALL* of the circles were perfect!



Yes, the sale ends on the 15th of April....but you can still use the coupon.


----------



## SandyMcC

jmg designs said:


> Has anyone tried importing an eps file from Funtime Rhinestone into Corel? How has it worked? Does it change the dimensions of the circles? I wish I could try this before buying.
> 
> I have posted a question on the Winpcsign support forum as to what the differences are between the 2 programs. Roger stated that they will have a list available the end of the week. Well, if funtime works the same and I just have to import into Corel and then send to my roland gx 24 cutter, I would like to buy it before the sale ends on Apr. 15...


Here's a heart that I filled with circles in Funtime and then exported in three different common vector formats so that you and others here can try importing into your various cutting programs. Be sure to zoom in and see if the circles still appear to be perfectly round. The size of the circles in Funtime are 3.3 mm (or 0.13 in). Added note... I had to modify the AI version to just a few circles around an oval. Apparently, the AI files are much larger in size and exceeded this forum's limit! But you will still be able to import it and make sure the circles are sized the same and round.


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> I just did it.... *ALL* of the circles were perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the sale ends on the 15th of April....but you can still use the coupon.


Great! Thanks for testing.


----------



## printchic

SandyMcC said:


> The size of the circles in Funtime are 3.3 mm (or 0.13 in).


I was able to open the EPS in Illustrator CS2

I get .13 inch x .13 inch for the circle

I was able to open the AI verison but it didnt show anything in the file. Don't know if you said with a version newer than CS2 which is what I have.

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> WOW, SandyMcC, Thanks for being the one to finally answer these questions!!!
> Thank Melinda - from paperthreads - for all of her research!!!


Actually, Melinda Stolarek isn't a part of Paper Threads. Melinda owns the Funtime Software Yahoo group and knows the software cold. Michelle Hessler owns Paper Threads. 




ashamutt said:


> What I am still waiting to understand is why would SignMax all of a sudden stop giving out drivers to Funtime software owners when they used to?


I can only speculate, but based on this sudden reversal of policy, it seems to me that perhaps one of the Win PC Sign dealers notified Sign Max about the sudden interest in their software at such a huge forum and they decided that it would be in the best interest of Sign Max and in the best interest of the dealers, if users here were forced to buy the more expensive version of the software so that there would be more profit.

Companies will market their software based on what they feel the customers will pay. Funtime is priced at what the company feels the paper crafting market can handle and typically most of the paper crafting market are scrapbookers and card makers who are hobbyists. On the other hand, Win PC Sign is marketed to businesses, such as sign making companies, which are accustomed to paying more for software. I'm sure this forum is being viewed as a huge potential market now, but because so many of you are operating a business, Sign Max and the dealers are hoping to get you to buy the more expensive version and one way to do that is to reverse their policy on providing any particular driver configuration file to a Funtime customer. 

Again... this is just speculation.


ashamutt said:


> NOTE:
> I do believe that Melinda mentioned something about there being a difference between Funtime PRO & the newest version Funtime DELUXE 2010.
> Do you remember what she said?


I can't post exactly what she said! It would greatly embarrass one of our dealers here. But in essence, she pointed out that one cannot be selling Funtime Pro because that's the older version of the software. As I understand it, there was Funtime Pro, then Funtime Deluxe, and now Funtime 2010 (plus the Funtime Rhinestone, which is the less expensive version that only saves files and doesn't cut files). Only Funtime 2010 and Funtime Rhinestone would be of interest to anyone because they are the newer versions.

By the way, if you look at these two links, you can compare the differences between the two current Funtime versions:

Funtime 2010

Funtime Rhinestone


----------



## SandyMcC

printchic said:


> I was able to open the EPS in Illustrator CS2
> 
> I get .13 inch x .13 inch for the circle
> 
> I was able to open the AI verison but it didnt show anything in the file. Don't know if you said with a version newer than CS2 which is what I have.
> 
> Signed,
> Printchic


I know what I forgot to do. In order to export as a .ai file, I need to select the image first. Off to do that and then I'll create a new zip and announce.


----------



## SandyMcC

printchic said:


> I was able to open the EPS in Illustrator CS2
> 
> I get .13 inch x .13 inch for the circle
> 
> I was able to open the AI verison but it didnt show anything in the file. Don't know if you said with a version newer than CS2 which is what I have.
> 
> Signed,
> Printchic


Try downloading the file again, Printchic. I redid the AI version and then replaced the zip file with a new version back in that post.


----------



## ashamutt

SandyMcC said:


> Actually, Melinda Stolarek isn't a part of Paper Threads. Melinda owns the Funtime Software Yahoo group and knows the software cold. Michelle Hessler owns Paper Threads.


 
Thanks for the correction....I get the two confused because I do not know them....just met them in email last week. 
AND both of their names start w/ the letter M. LOL







SandyMcC said:


> I can only speculate, but based on this sudden reversal of policy, it seems to me that perhaps one of the Win PC Sign dealers notified Sign Max about the sudden interest in their software at such a huge forum and they decided that it would be in the best interest of Sign Max and in the best interest of the dealers, if users here were forced to buy the more expensive version of the software so that there would be more profit.
> 
> Companies will market their software based on what they feel the customers will pay. Funtime is priced at what the company feels the paper crafting market can handle and typically most of the paper crafting market are scrapbookers and card makers who are hobbyists. On the other hand, Win PC Sign is marketed to businesses, such as sign making companies, which are accustomed to paying more for software. I'm sure this forum is being viewed as a huge potential market now, but because so many of you are operating a business, Sign Max and the dealers are hoping to get you to buy the more expensive version and one way to do that is to reverse their policy on providing any particular driver configuration file to a Funtime customer.
> 
> Again... this is just speculation.


 


Very interesting.

The "all of a sudden" reversing their policy on providing DRIVERS to FUNTIME customers doesn't sound right to me.
I mean, if there are enough VAST differences between the two versions that should be the deal maker to whether one wants to spend the extra dough! AND SignMax should - IMO - still continue to give out DRIVERS for FUNTIME customers....IF there was that vast difference between the two versions what could this possibly hurt???
I know that this “no more drivers for you” is going to make 1000’s of FUNTIME customers very angry.
But …I guess they could just then buy the 50.00 version, stick out their tongue, and export the file to their own cutting software if they are able.






SandyMcC said:


> I can't post exactly what she said! It would greatly embarrass one of our dealers here. But in essence, she pointed out that one cannot be selling Funtime Pro because that's the older version of the software. As I understand it, there was Funtime Pro, then Funtime Deluxe, and now Funtime 2010 (plus the Funtime Rhinestone, which is the less expensive version that only saves files and doesn't cut files). Only Funtime 2010 and Funtime Rhinestone would be of interest to anyone because they are the newer versions.
> 
> By the way, if you look at these two links, you can compare the differences between the two current Funtime versions:
> 
> Funtime 2010
> 
> Funtime Rhinestone


 


SO......my version is "Funtime DELUXE Rhinestone 2010"...this was on the opening screen when I installed it. Do I have the latest version?
(Michelle told me in an email that I did)


----------



## ashamutt

SandyMcC said:


> Try downloading the file again, Printchic. I redid the AI version and then replaced the zip file with a new version back in that post.


WOW, your fast!!! 
Ok...I will try it now.


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> SO......my version is "Funtime DELUXE Rhinestone 2010"...this was on the opening screen when I installed it. Do I have the latest version?
> (Michelle told me in an email that I did)


Yes, you do. There was no rhinestone functionality at all in earlier versions.... and the Lattice Maker is new, as well. : )


----------



## printchic

SandyMcC said:


> Try downloading the file again, Printchic. I redid the AI version and then replaced the zip file with a new version back in that post.


Ok I can see oval now.

Measures .13 inches wide x .1299

This is in Illustrator CS2

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## MDsUnique

I'll be purchasing my own copy of FunTime 2010 soon so I'm so grateful for the testers giving us all the tips! Information is great but experience and information - priceless!


----------



## ashamutt

*The heart EPS that you sent measured perfectly...*
3.302 x 3.302

The _OVAL AI converted file_ that you sent was off a little.
The circles were 3.302 x 2.299 and a few at 3.302 x 3.3
How did you convert this?


When I export a file out of FUNTIME(as an EPS) and open it in CorelDraw or ILLY all of the circles measure perfectly.


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> *The heart EPS that you sent measured perfectly...*
> 3.302 x 3.302
> 
> The _OVAL AI converted file_ that you sent was off a little.
> The circles were 3.302 x 2.299 and a few at 3.302 x 3.3
> How did you convert this?
> 
> 
> When I export a file out of FUNTIME(as an EPS) and open it in CorelDraw or ILLY all of the circles measure perfectly.


I just selected the image and then went to File>Export. Then selected ".ai" from the drop-down list and named the file. That's exactly the same procedure I used for the .eps and .dxf except that it's not necessary to select the file first.


----------



## printchic

Just an FYI for versacamm owners.

I was able to use the EPS HEART file that sandy provided in illustrator. I named the cut line and then resaved the file as another eps file. I then pull it into versaworks and the cut lines show up perfectly.

So if the $50 version of Funtime does export to eps you should be fine getting that version UNLESS you want the extra features of the $169 version.

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## jmg designs

Thanks so much Sandy. I just tried it in corel and in my cut studio and they seemed to stay the same size. Thanks so much for loading these files.


----------



## yorkie lover

ok got the answer to my question about the roland camm1 pro driver and windows 7 ...YES it the win pro version does have that driver and it does work with windows 7....
just wanted to share...thanks for all the info everyone here..


----------



## sjidohair

yorkie lover said:


> ok got the answer to my question about the roland camm1 pro driver and windows 7 ...YES it the win pro version does have that driver and it does work with windows 7....
> just wanted to share...thanks for all the info everyone here..


Yorkie, glad you got the answers and thanks for posting them here for others,,


----------



## BML Builder

NOTE:
I do believe that Melinda mentioned something about there being a difference between Funtime PRO & the newest version Funtime DELUXE 2010.
Do you remember what she said?
__________________

It seems like I remember hearing that the Funtime Pro was not a good as the new Funtime 2010 and that there were problems with it, but I am not really sure.


----------



## propsuper

Ok, let me see if I understand all this. I already have a cutter program and Corel. If I get the $50.00 version, I can import eps files, put a rhinestone design on them and export as eps to my cutter program or Corel?


----------



## SandyMcC

propsuper said:


> Ok, let me see if I understand all this. I already have a cutter program and Corel. If I get the $50.00 version, I can import eps files, put a rhinestone design on them and export as eps to my cutter program or Corel?


Yes... that's correct!


----------



## sjidohair

Something I always do when I have needed to export , import into another program is to always check my holes to make sure a 10mm is a 10mm still,, sometimes they get thrown off a bit, and become oblong and sometimes not,, 
So always check those holes before cutting to make sure they are a true size or you will have a terrible time getting the stones into the holes right side up.

The larger stones and studs are the easiest to keep round, The smaller Rhinestones and Rhinestuds you try to cut the more of a issue you might have..I have found.

So no matter what program you use,, Check those holes before cutting, Template material is not cheap and no need to waste it.


----------



## allhamps

I noticed that the $50 version does not have some of the features like the "lattice" capability. I have some ideas in mind and I think I might need that feature. Is there anyone who has the $169 version willing to test out this thought for me:

Take a shape, use the lattice cut feature, and then use that lattice shape to place rhinestones?

I'm thinking that could make a nice and unusual pattern for a rhinestone transfer??


----------



## SandyMcC

That's what I did yesterday!  Go back to page 13 and look at message 187. VERY fun and easy thing to do. And for only ~$60 more, I think you should go with the $169 version since you can still get it for only $110. PLUS, you can definitely cut to your Maxx directly from Funtime 2010.


----------



## allhamps

DUH!! I completely missed that, and I printed the page for the link. Thanks!!!


----------



## SandyMcC

BML Builder said:


> It seems like I remember hearing that the Funtime Pro was not a good as the new Funtime 2010 and that there were problems with it, but I am not really sure.


I think that Funtime Pro, like many first versions, had a few wrinkles in it. I remember owners struggling with some of the designing tools that were much easier to do in other programs like KNK Studio GE (e.g. welding one shape to the inside of another). And I know that the second release, Funtime Deluxe, had a much improved vectorization function and some new bells and whistles. And now, Funtime 2010, has a few more. 

According to Melinda, the difference between Funtime Deluxe and Funtime 2010 is not that much. There is the additional rhinestone feature, the lattice maker, applying an object to path, vertical and horizontal text at the press of a button, removing all the color from an image to have that color instantly become your color palette with the press of one button, and the swirl feature. Personally, I think that's a LOT of new features, but Melinda does not do a lot of print and cuts in her crafting, thus these new features didn't really have an impact on her work.


----------



## taricp35

sjidohair said:


> Something I always do when I have needed to export , import into another program is to always check my holes to make sure a 10mm is a 10mm still,, sometimes they get thrown off a bit, and become oblong and sometimes not,,
> So always check those holes before cutting to make sure they are a true size or you will have a terrible time getting the stones into the holes right side up.
> 
> The larger stones and studs are the easiest to keep round, The smaller Rhinestones and Rhinestuds you try to cut the more of a issue you might have..I have found.
> 
> So no matter what program you use,, Check those holes before cutting, Template material is not cheap and no need to waste it.



Any tips on how to make the smaller stones stay round. I have wasted a ton of material. I checked that the stones were round as I use the pen tool and paper to make the design first, it looks great but when I put the material in they come out oval. No issues with 3mm and larger but 2mm is kicking my butt.

any ideas?


----------



## sjidohair

The only thing i have found that works is cut from the program you make it in,, 
2mm are buggers but also so beautiful, 
dont waste any more material, use what you have wrecked and that is what you work on untill it comes out right,,
what program are you using? and cutting from?


----------



## SandyMcC

taricp35 said:


> Any tips on how to make the smaller stones stay round. I have wasted a ton of material. I checked that the stones were round as I use the pen tool and paper to make the design first, it looks great but when I put the material in they come out oval. No issues with 3mm and larger but 2mm is kicking my butt.
> 
> any ideas?


Do you have a choice in which formats you can use for importing? Accugraphic has always recommended trying EPS as it tends to be most reliable.

Never mind, I found your earlier post where you said you were using Funtime Rhinestones and using the EPS export. I'm going to do some tests now with smaller stone sizes to see if I can reproduce what you're experiencing, although I don't have SignCut Pro for cutting. But I'll try some other programs to see what happens.


----------



## MYDAMIT

eps its better, i try the .ai, jpeg,pdf it not recognising by funtime $50 but .eps it can.


----------



## ashamutt

taricp35 said:


> Any tips on how to make the smaller stones stay round. I have wasted a ton of material. I checked that the stones were round as I use the pen tool and paper to make the design first, it looks great but when I put the material in they come out oval. No issues with 3mm and larger but 2mm is kicking my butt.
> 
> any ideas?


 
Here is a tip from Scott (Rhinestone Designz)...
"use less force & extend blade" 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t111520-3.html#post654475









Originally Posted by *taricp35*







_I just got the LP 24" and I am still learning how to work it , but I need to figure out why my circles are not circles but slightly oval. Any one with this cutter have any ideas?_








Scott's Reply:


CyberSultan said:


> This can happen when too much force is used. Try lowering the force and then ensure the blade length is extended enough to cut through the thickness of the material. I only have to use 110 force when cutting Hartco 425 using a USCutter Copam cutter.


 
So...did this work for you?

I have no problem when exporting as an EPS.

I do not need to cut directly from the program in order to get round circles! 

I export all of the time and everything is perfect.


----------



## taricp35

Nope did not work. NVR2OLD did get me on the right track as the machine needed to be calibrated. Once I did that cutting 3mm and 4mm circles are perfect but if I cut a 2mm whole it is oval. I can cut the 3mm, 4mm and 2mm holes on the same template material and the 3mm and 4mm will be correct but the 2mm won't. But if I use the pen and some paper, they are all perfect.


----------



## taricp35

sjidohair said:


> The only thing i have found that works is cut from the program you make it in,,
> 2mm are buggers but also so beautiful,
> dont waste any more material, use what you have wrecked and that is what you work on untill it comes out right,,
> what program are you using? and cutting from?


Funtime & signcut pro, save from funtime as eps. open cutter software then cut.


----------



## DTFuqua

try changing the offset. It may also/or need a sharper blade such as the clean cut blades.


----------



## ashamutt

taricp35 said:


> Nope did not work. NVR2OLD did get me on the right track as the machine needed to be calibrated. Once I did that cutting 3mm and 4mm circles are perfect but if I cut a 2mm whole it is oval. I can cut the 3mm, 4mm and 2mm holes on the same template material and the 3mm and 4mm will be correct but the 2mm won't. But if I use the pen and some paper, they are all perfect.


 
THEN..... this is not a software issue!!!
(I did not think it was in the first place!)

This is a blade/cutter/force/settings of some kind...etc problem.

Let me hunt around on the cutter section to see what I can find.

Maybe Scott can chime in too.


----------



## SandyMcC

sjidohair said:


> The only thing i have found that works is cut from the program you make it in,,


Really? You're saying that you've never been able to successfully cut any rhinestone templates at all when they've been exported from one program and then imported into another?


----------



## taricp35

DTFuqua said:


> try changing the offset. It may also/or need a sharper blade such as the clean cut blades.


Yeah I am using the 60 degree clean cut blade and it cleanly cuts an oval I did reduce the pressure and back the blade off as it was cutting through the material and the sticky mat, but it's puzzles me that the only hole that will not cut right is the 2mm


----------



## CyberSultan

If not a force issue (which is usually where I would always suggest starting first), then I would next inspect my blade as DTFuqua suggested and also try using an overcut if your cutting software allows that (in order to go around a couple times on the cutting of the circle). It definitely sounds like it is getting caught on the material while you are attempting to cut the smaller size...which is how you get the ovals as it ends up stretching/moving the rubberized material as it cuts. If you just can't get it to work, there is a stencil material you can try, which is the Hartco 930 Equalizer. It is not as rubbery as some other stencil materials.


----------



## ashamutt

taricp35 said:


> Yeah I am using the 60 degree clean cut blade and it cleanly cuts an oval I did reduce the pressure and back the blade off as it was cutting through the material and the sticky mat, but it's puzzles me that the only hole that will not cut right is the 2mm


Very strange indeed!!!
I do not have a problem w/ those....or any circles for that matter.
ALL are circles.

Well, at least we know it is not the "import/export, what software you are cutting from/to" thingy. 
(Me, I have never encountered such a problem when using EPS files. ALL circles are round, stay round and cut round)

Someone somewhere on here is sure to have the answer for your 2mm circle problem...... let's just hope that they see this and then speak up!!


----------



## ashamutt

CyberSultan said:


> If not a force issue (which is usually where I would always suggest starting first), then I would next inspect my blade as DTFuqua suggested and also try using an overcut if your cutting software allows that (in order to go around a couple times on the cutting of the circle). It definitely sounds like it is getting caught on the material while you are attempting to cut the smaller size...which is how you get the ovals as it ends up stretching/moving the rubberized material as it cuts. If you just can't get it to work, there is a stencil material you can try, which is the Hartco 930 Equalizer. It is not as rubbery as some other stencil materials.


As always, thanks so much Scott for your help.



I do a "2-pass-cut" too.  (with my groove-e)
Is was suggested to me by SandyMcC. (on her video)

And I also use a carrier mat which is coated w/ Krylon Easy Tack.
It really grips the template material and weeds the template material for me.


So....I am all set now
My awesome 109.00(on sale) FUNTIME DELUXE 2010 software & Graphtec CE5000-60 cutter.....AND my KNK Studio & Groove-E cutter!
Good to go!
Importing, exporting ....all circles round ,all cut round.


I really hope that the 2-pass-cut will work for you......you might also try the carrier mat sprayed w/ krylon easy-tack or/and the 900 series Hartco that Scott suggested!


----------



## SandyMcC

If it were me, I'd probably do a test in which you have the various sized circles and then cut them all in one cut. Have the 6SS circles in the midst of the other sizes just to confirm, without any doubt, that it is the size you're cutting versus any other outside factors. You could even have a mix of imported circles versus circles you create in the software... although I'm not familiar with SignCut Pro... But I assume you can draw a few circles to cut?


----------



## ashamutt

taricp35 said:


> Yeah I am using the 60 degree clean cut blade and it cleanly cuts an oval I did reduce the pressure and back the blade off as it was cutting through the material and the sticky mat, but it's puzzles me that the only hole that will not cut right is the 2mm


 
oops... I see you already use a "sticky-mat", so strike that as something to try! lol


----------



## taricp35

I guess I need to hit the us cutter forum to see how to do a 2 cut pass. I saw Sandy's video where she did it but have no clue how to set my cutter to do that. Is this set on the machine or in the cutter software? Mrs bacon I do have the sticky mat, I am using a 60 degree clean cut blade, the machine offset was 0.25 but some other forum I was on told me it should be 0.00.

I will work on it tomorrow it is nearing 10pm and I am usually in bed by now so I have to go. I will start fresh tomorrow and hope I get it figured out.

Thanks again for all the replys to my problem.


----------



## taricp35

ashamutt said:


> oops... I see you already use a "sticky-mat", so strike that as something to try! lol


no problem I miss stuff all the time


----------



## SandyMcC

taricp35 said:


> I guess I need to hit the us cutter forum to see how to do a 2 cut pass. I saw Sandy's video where she did it but have no clue how to set my cutter to do that. Is this set on the machine or in the cutter software? Mrs bacon I do have the sticky mat, I am using a 60 degree clean cut blade, the machine offset was 0.25 but some other forum I was on told me it should be 0.00.
> 
> I will work on it tomorrow it is nearing 10pm and I am usually in bed by now so I have to go. I will start fresh tomorrow and hope I get it figured out.
> 
> Thanks again for all the replys to my problem.


I'm sure you can set it in the software... somewhere. Although RoboMaster doesn't have it as a setting! I always had the Craft Robo owners just copy/paste their image on top of the original and then it will cut each image twice. In RM, the pasted image automatically aligns with the original,so that part was never an issue. But again, hopefully, you can simply find a setting that will do it. Maybe Mrs. Bacon knows?


----------



## ashamutt

SandyMcC said:


> I'm sure you can set it in the software... somewhere. Although RoboMaster doesn't have it as a setting! I always had the Craft Robo owners just copy/paste their image on top of the original and then it will cut each image twice. In RM, the pasted image automatically aligns with the original,so that part was never an issue. But again, hopefully, you can simply find a setting that will do it. Maybe Mrs. Bacon knows?


I only do a 2-pass-cut using my Groove-E.

But...I will see if I can find it on the Graphtec.


----------



## DTFuqua

I'm pretty sure its not on the Graphtec software itself, or a machine setting that I know of either. The only way I know of is the way Sandy mentioned and I'll have to give her all the credit for that as I knew it would attempt to cut as many times as there are objects no matter how many objects are on top of one another but I never before thought of doing it on purpose.


----------



## ashamutt

I will call Graphtec to check on this setting..... I am now curious.

I normally use Magicut 6.0 w/ my Graphtec.
The setting for "multi pass cut" in this particular software is called OVERCUT.


----------



## sjidohair

In other progams it may be called "Blade Rotations" too.

Well I think we have in our Hands , no matter what version of the program, a awesome tool for Making Rhinestone Designs, Handsetting or Templates
My hat is off to the person whom started the Thread. Thank you!


----------



## SandyMcC

DTFuqua said:


> I'm pretty sure its not on the Graphtec software itself, or a machine setting that I know of either. The only way I know of is the way Sandy mentioned and I'll have to give her all the credit for that as I knew it would attempt to cut as many times as there are objects no matter how many objects are on top of one another but I never before thought of doing it on purpose.


Great! Glad you liked the idea. 

While some of the other members here apparently look down their noses at us hobbyists, I am proud to say that I am a hobbyist and I've picked up dozens of useful tips from my fellow scrapbookers and card makers who own Craft Robo's, Klic-N-Kuts, Silhouette's and other inexpensive digital die cutting machines. In order to cut Bazzill and some of the other beautiful, heavy-textured cardstocks on a Craft Robo or Silhouette, it's almost always necessary to copy/paste your images in RoboMaster in order to get clean cuts and this method has been used for as long as I can remember. 

It was these same hobbyists who came up with ideas for washing and respraying the Graphtec cutting mats rather than having to buy new ones. It was a hobbyist who came up with the idea to peel off the backing paper from the rhinestone stone and cut the rubber directly on a sticky mat for easy weeding. It was a hobbyist who came up with the idea to flip over cardstock that didn't quite cut through in all places and use sandpaper to sand down to the clean cut. It was a hobbyist who discovered that dusting baby powder inside your rhinestone templates would disarm any adhesive which might cause the stones to get stuck. I could list things like this all day.


----------



## DTFuqua

SandyMcC said:


> Great! Glad you liked the idea.
> 
> While some of the other members here apparently look down their noses at us hobbyists, I am proud to say that I am a hobbyist and I've picked up dozens of useful tips from my fellow scrapbookers and card makers who own Craft Robo's, Klic-N-Kuts, Silhouette's and other inexpensive digital die cutting machines. In order to cut Bazzill and some of the other beautiful, heavy-textured cardstocks on a Craft Robo or Silhouette, it's almost always necessary to copy/paste your images in RoboMaster in order to get clean cuts and this method has been used for as long as I can remember.
> 
> It was these same hobbyists who came up with ideas for washing and respraying the Graphtec cutting mats rather than having to buy new ones. It was a hobbyist who came up with the idea to peel off the backing paper from the rhinestone stone and cut the rubber directly on a sticky mat for easy weeding. It was a hobbyist who came up with the idea to flip over cardstock that didn't quite cut through in all places and use sandpaper to sand down to the clean cut. It was a hobbyist who discovered that dusting baby powder inside your rhinestone templates would disarm any adhesive which might cause the stones to get stuck. I could list things like this all day.


Almost guilty. I don't look down on people that aren't in it for the money but I do have proud feeling about having a Graphtec cutter rather than one of the cheaper ones.I really hate being shown my faults but it is for the better in the long run so thanks again(and how many more times to come) Sandy.


----------



## SandyMcC

DTFuqua said:


> Almost guilty. I don't look down on people that aren't in it for the money but I do have proud feeling about having a Graphtec cutter rather than one of the cheaper ones.I really hate being shown my faults but it is for the better in the long run so thanks again(and how many more times to come) Sandy.


Well, we ALL make mistakes and we ALL learn from others' experiences, right? I see it in my customers every day... those who read the message boards and Yahoo groups become successful cutter owners much faster.


----------



## BML Builder

SandyMcC said:


> Well, we ALL make mistakes and we ALL learn from others' experiences, right? I see it in my customers every day... those who read the message boards and Yahoo groups become successful cutter owners much faster.


As is also the case in this forum. We have all learned something from someone else either here or somewhere else in our lives. That is how we learn. I personally learn better through seeing and doing things. Some others learn better from reading about things. This forum has both, but I personally love the pictures and step by step instructions that so many great people are willing to share here!!! Thanks again to everyone who has given even a little to this fine world of ours and especially for Rodney who made all of this possible for us!!!!


----------



## printchic

We'll I bought the Deluxe version of Funtime 2010 using the coupon. Yah... I flip flopped between the $50 and $169 version but decided on the more expensive one as it looks like it would save me some time in other stuff I do.

Anyway...

Just wanted to post an FYI:

I noticed while I was making the purchased that there were only 4 copies left. I got one so it's only 3.

So for procrastinators... lol

Stock seems low so thought I would mentioned it.

(I'm not affilated with any one selling this software just thought I would mention this for anyone who has be considering the software)

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## yorkie lover

just a quick question what site sells the funtime2010 and even though I am in the graphics biz I also scrapbook at home...does funtime have a driver for the cricut expression?



BML Builder said:


> As is also the case in this forum. We have all learned something from someone else either here or somewhere else in our lives. That is how we learn. I personally learn better through seeing and doing things. Some others learn better from reading about things. This forum has both, but I personally love the pictures and step by step instructions that so many great people are willing to share here!!! Thanks again to everyone who has given even a little to this fine world of ours and especially for Rodney who made all of this possible for us!!!!


----------



## yorkie lover

oops put this in the wrong place so here it is again
just a quick question what site sells the funtime2010 and even though I am in the graphics biz I also scrapbook at home...does funtime have a driver for the cricut expression?


----------



## ashamutt

printchic said:


> We'll I bought the Deluxe version of Funtime 2010 using the coupon. Yah... I flip flopped between the $50 and $169 version but decided on the more expensive one as it looks like it would save me some time in other stuff I do.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Just wanted to post an FYI:
> 
> I noticed while I was making the purchased that there were only 4 copies left. I got one so it's only 3.
> 
> So for procrastinators... lol
> 
> Stock seems low so thought I would mentioned it.
> 
> (I'm not affilated with any one selling this software just thought I would mention this for anyone who has be considering the software)
> 
> Signed,
> Printchic


 
Awesome Printchic!!!!

The sale is great isn't it!


When I spoke to Michelle last week - as I was placing my order for Funtime Deluxe 2010 - she informed me that she could always order more if she ran out!


----------



## ashamutt

yorkie lover said:


> oops put this in the wrong place so here it is again
> just a quick question what site sells the funtime2010 and even though I am in the graphics biz I also scrapbook at home...does funtime have a driver for the cricut expression?


 
Here is the place....
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t111456-7.html#post670076
(paperthreads . com)
On sale for 119.00!
And if you use the coupon you will get another 10.00 off!
So that will bring it down to 109.00!!


I don't know about the driver for the "cricut expression".... but you can ask Michelle as she is familiar with that cutter.


----------



## printchic

SandyMcC said:


> Great! Glad you liked the idea.
> 
> While some of the other members here apparently look down their noses at us hobbyists, I am proud to say that I am a hobbyist and I've picked up dozens of useful tips from my fellow scrapbookers and card makers who own Craft Robo's, Klic-N-Kuts, Silhouette's and other inexpensive digital die cutting machines.


We'll since I have been doing t-shirts, vinyl related items, etc. in some for or another since 1997 I guess I can't call myself a hobbyist. 

So I wanted to say (for me) that I actually admire the hobbyists and am amazed how innovative and creative they are. I operate based on "a business" path but they do it for the love of crafts and I have learned so much looking at the creativity that flows from them. I draw my own art but I couldn't begin to wrap my head around "scrapbooking" but am in awe of some of the designs/patterns that people create out there (just as an example).

So major thanks for what you do.. 

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## SandyMcC

yorkie lover said:


> oops put this in the wrong place so here it is again
> just a quick question what site sells the funtime2010 and even though I am in the graphics biz I also scrapbook at home...does funtime have a driver for the cricut expression?


There's no driver for the Cricut, however, you can purchase a relatively inexpensive program called Make The Cut that allows you to import SVG files for cutting to the Cricut. There's also another one called Sure Cuts a Lot, however, side-by-side comparisons indicate that Make the Cut has more features. 

I have the demo version of Make The Cut. Because Funtime cannot export in SVG format, I had to find something else to use so that I could import it into Inkscape and then save it as an SVG for Make the Cut. Because we're seeing some issues with AI, I tried WMF instead and it seems to have worked just fine. I had to resize the overall image in Inkscape to match Funtime's reading. Then I saved as an SVG to import into MTC. Then I had to resize again in MTC. So, someone would need to test cut the pattern but the circles look round from what I can see... not a great program compared to what we're are accustomed to using, but it will cut to a Cricut.

I have a friend with MTC and Cricut. Maybe I can have her test cut one of these patterns just to make sure the circles are still perfectly round.


----------



## yorkie lover

thanks for the info guys


----------



## yorkie lover

what is the website again for the 260 dollar software?


----------



## sunnydayz

Hey Alison  Here is another place that will be selling it for alot less Software | Rhinestone Essentials | Rhinestone Designz.com, seems there will be other places with lower prices, I would wait to get a better price  I believe paperthreads.com will also have it too maybe in a week, from an email I received for $219, but looks like the other site I linked to is a bit cheaper. Definitely more sources out there for it now.

I ordered the funtime2010 already before I found out about all these other great deals


----------



## yorkie lover

great thanks


----------



## Hotfix-Shop

Hello, I'm new here and I'm looking for an answer on this question : I have the Funtime Rhinestone software (50$ ). How do I make from a simple JPG-file a rhinestone pattern? So not a shape that is already in the program, but just a simple JPG file.

Hope someone can help me with this question.
Kind regards,
Chantal


----------



## propsuper

Chantal, the $50 version does not have the auto vector feature. You will need to vector your file with ai or corel or another graphic program, then export as an eps into the funtime program. 
Hope this helps


----------



## BML Builder

Well I finally got mine last night!!! (I got the $109 one.) I installed it but have not had a chance to work with it much. I hope to have time over the weekend to play, play, and more play!!! Thanks to everyone for helping us find this cool software. So far it looks like it will be great!!!


----------



## Hotfix-Shop

propsuper said:


> Chantal, the $50 version does not have the auto vector feature. You will need to vector your file with ai or corel or another graphic program, then export as an eps into the funtime program.
> Hope this helps


 
Hi thanks for your reply.


----------



## ashamutt

Here is a great tutorial from Michelle at Paperthreads . com (where I purchased my Funtime Deluxe 2010 on sale for 109.00)


This short tutorial will teach you how to add rhinestones(rhinestuds, epoxy domes, etc) to the Funtime program and how to rename the ones that are already there.

She has it posted on her paperthreads forum:
http://www.paperthreads.com/forum/showthread.php?p=86298#post86298

and on her youtube channel:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OeGgkp_03A


WOW, you ask these women a question and the very same day they produce a video! 
Incredible!
THANKS SO MUCH MICHELLE!!!


----------



## sunnydayz

Quoted by Sandy Jo:


> winpcsign2010.com click support,, it is free, no matter where you got your funtime software from,anyone can use the support. i believe Ivan the creator is joining the forum as well so we can all learn together.


According to the site here and what it says seems to me to be a false statement on their part: 

From winpc2010.com :

*You must have purchased and have one of our software serial numbers to gain access to our support forum. If you do not have one * *of our serial numbers there will be a fee to gain admission for support.*


----------



## Girlzndollz

sunnydayz said:


> According to the site here and what it says seems to me to be again a false statement on their part:
> 
> From winpc2010.com :
> 
> *You must have purchased and have one of our software serial numbers to gain access to our support forum. If you do not have one * *of our serial numbers there will be a fee to gain admission for support.*


What does that mean?


----------



## sunnydayz

Ummm I think it means the support is really not for everyone and not free unless you buy from them.


----------



## sjidohair

*You must have purchased and have one of our software serial numbers to gain access to our support forum. If you do not have one **of our serial numbers there will be a fee to gain admission for support.*[/quote]

I did become aware of this myself today that things had changed,, they must have been having trouble, I really dont know what this all means, I dont know either if it means you just enter your serial number or not from the program you purchase , I can assure you it was not a false statement when i posted it,, as I believe anyone whom checked it out was aware that is was a open forum.
I guess this whole rhinestone software thing is changing so fast with packages and drivers and prices,, that what we might post one day, the next day it changes,, 
Wow, it is getting hard to keep up with it all,, lol


----------



## sjidohair

I just went to the site and logged in,, it is asking you to enter a log in,and a user name and password like on here and most other forums,.. maybe its a security thing, not sure..


----------



## sunnydayz

Ummm it clearly states it is not free unless you purchase from him, him being Roger as we know.


----------



## sjidohair

Bobbie, 
I really have no idea,, maybe someone else knows more than me,, and will let us know,,


----------



## Girlzndollz

charles95405 said:


> I can do Funtime scrapbooking 2010, but as of this date, I have only used the demo and presently have no plans to stock them.


I'm a little confused by all the software and information flying around so quickly these days. To confirm... does this mean:

1. You distribute the product?
2. Roger sells it?
3. And Sandy Jo demos it and asks us questions about it here? 

Thanks.


----------



## sjidohair

Kelly,

Let see if i can help on my end,, I dont demo it,, 
I downloaded the demo like alot of others on the forum here to try it out, before I purchased it,,I wont mention from where as it has been mentioned before, and i purchased the version i purchased,, which we all know what that version is. 
Because that was the version that was right for me.
wheww, 
Hopefully I cleared that up with me...


----------



## sjidohair

Kelly have you download the demo yet,, this is a pretty awesome program,, in any version,,,


----------



## Girlzndollz

sjidohair said:


> Kelly,
> 
> Let see if i can help on my end,, I dont demo it,,
> I downloaded the demo like alot of others on the forum here to try it out, before I purchased it,,I wont mention from where as it has been mentioned before, and i purchased the version i purchased,, which we all know what that version is.
> Because that was the version that was right for me.
> wheww,
> Hopefully I cleared that up with me...



You misunderstand. When I say you demo it, I mean you download it and demo it - which is what you just said, so that is a yes. 

I know you got it from Roger. You said that. I know Roger is your friend. Whatever, that's cool. But he's your real friend, more than a forum friend. That's true too.

His site is also linked on your website in your links. When I click the link thru your site, this winpc product comes up on Roger's first page... so my question to you really would be... if you can call Roger in the drop of a hat, and get all the info you need, why do you ask us here how it all works? 

Why not ask Roger our questions for us and come back with the answers, instead of leading some of us to a support forum that it looks like, some of us may not be able to use.

What about us? What about the questions that need to be answered here? 

I guess Charles can answer them, if he learns about the product, but as a seller, I am sure Roger knows his product throughly. How long ago did you get your demo from Roger and then when did you buy it from him?

When I recommended Mike from Tshirtsupplies.com as a supplier for JPSS, I was proud he was my friend. I was proud to state he was more than a forum friend, bc, he was. I have forum friends too, but like you and Roger, Mike was someone that stood above the everyday forum friendship. He was a great human being, and I was honored by his friendship, but he also had the absolutely greatest prices in the world on JPSS and there was absolutely no cut in service from that pricing (thank you again ROQ for turning me on to Mike and TSS, awesome connection I will always treasure.) It would have been a disservice to my fellow JPSS users to let them go one without the knowledge that the product could be had at another location for much less money... but I never glossed over the friendship in the process of letting folks know about Mike. I regularly let folks know I would ask Mike and report back the info, say on the black line on the back of the paper. I'm just not "getting" that from you in this situation in anyway. Is there a reason or something going on? 

I want honest, up front interactions when I come to this forum. I give them, and expect the same in return from everyone I deal with. Do you understand what I am saying?


----------



## sjidohair

Kelly, 
I was learning this program as we all were the last few weeks, Now what I know i share with others here and on other forums . 
If you are suggesting, I take more from this forum than I give, that is your right to believe this.

Are you asking me if Roger is my Friend,, yes he is,

As was mike also with JPSS. and many others on this forum. beyond the forum.

Do I work for Roger,, NO
Have I ever , NO
Do i buy product from Him,, Yes, and many other dists
Am I a moderator on any other forum,, NO

I hope this puts this to rest , so we can get back to learning,,


----------



## Girlzndollz

sjidohair said:


> Kelly,
> I was learning this program as we all were the last few weeks, Now what I know i share with others here and on other forums .
> If you are suggesting, I take more from this forum than I give, that is your right to believe this.
> 
> Are you asking me if Roger is my Friend,, yes he is,
> 
> As was mike also with JPSS. and many others on this forum. beyond the forum.
> 
> Do I work for Roger,, NO
> Have I ever , NO
> Do i buy product from Him,, Yes, and many other dists
> Am I a moderator on any other forum,, NO
> 
> I hope this puts this to rest , so we can get back to learning,,



Sandy jo, if you are to answer my question, or address what I'm saying - you'll need to stay on point and also - not bring up or introduce things that were not said, NOR implied.  Are you ready? 

I appreciate your response, but you completely addressed things I:
1. didn't ask, 2. don't care about. 3. are off topic.

Let me try this again, really simple:

Roger's product is linked thru your website, yes or no?


----------



## sjidohair

If you have some issues, with my links in my website, I would prefer that you send me a Pm , and not carry this on the whole forum,


----------



## Girlzndollz

Well, again, I'm not sure what you are saying, asking or where you are coming from. I have only asked you about something that is public and in your signature. There is no rule against that. I click on your link to your site and when I go to your links, there is one to heatpressvynil and when I click it, it opens to Roger's site and this winpc2000 something product is on the first page... 

It's really very simple, is that a yes or no? It's a yes... you don't seem to want to say that, so I'll say it for you. 

SandyJo, that is no crime. If you feel like you are doing something wrong, and that is why you keep avoiding it, you don't have to worry, it's okay, no biggie. You have Roger's site linked in your links on your site. Others do that too. You know some people who also do that.

But, to keep it simple, I wanted to start there, as that was my original question. Since Roger's product is essentially one click away from being on your own site, and you are very good friends with Roger, professionally and personally, and he sells this product...

Would not a very logical, honest and simple question not be... since you have access to a wealth of information in your friend, and you know he knows the product since he sells it, why do you ask us, and other newbies, how it works? Why not ask a the person who in fact does "know" and then come back here and answer these questions people have.

You sound just as "unconnected" as the rest of the people who do not know Roger or do not know that Roger sells it, and something seems very "off" and odd to me about it, sorry, just saying what I see. I know you know him, speak to him socially and professionally and have for a long, long time. 

Why do I see you fumbling around here. If I was you, which I am not, but If I was, I would most certainly be asking Roger the questions. Then I'd also ask these questions that others have. That is truly being helpful and we hear you say all the time how much you love to help.

The ONLY reason I could understand you fumbling around here, half in the dark with this stuff, would be IF "Roger" also does not know the product that he is selling...

And that, basically, is my question. Why do you not use the access to Roger that you have to learn about this product, and is the reason you don't do that because Roger is selling a product he is unfamiliar with and he himself cannot answer your questions? It's got to be one or the other. Answering that would clear up my confusion on some of this.

I know you will know the answer to this, it's just a matter of if you will answer it or not. 

I would appreciate if you would shine light on this curiosity. thank you.


----------



## Girlzndollz

sjidohair said:


> If you have some issues, with my links in my website, I would prefer that you send me a Pm , and not carry this on the whole forum,



And just so you are totally comfortable, I have no issues whatsoever with your links.  I get so confused when you say things like that - things that were never mentioned. I won't beat around the bush with you, Sandy Jo... you can count on me to be upfront with you. If I have a "problem" with your links, I'd say so. If you have a problem with your links, don't put that on me. I never mentioned the word "problem", I just asked an obvious question that really can be answered with two clicks, but it laid the foundation for my next question. It was more of a "stepping stone" question, not a final question. 

So I hope that means you'll read my post above and answer my question that I do have... as it is so quizzical to me...and I'm trying to learn and understand what is going on.. I"m not around as much anymore, so if you could let me know, that'd be very helpful.


----------



## charles95405

Boy what a dust up!.... all over the price and support of a particular product. People should buy from a source they want. Let me state my position as my name has been tossed in.
I do sell WinPc
I do offer free support to my customers. I do not run a support forum, nor do I intend to do so. My support is via phone or email, one on one.
I am not tied into any other persons website

As a matter of business, why should anyone provide free support to a person who buys a product from another business?
If a person buys a product, the manufacturer normally offers support as is the case win WinPCSignPro 2010. And the vendor of a product may or may not offer further support but normally for their own sales. As an example I purchased a Roland GX24 from a vendor in the midwest while at a trade show. Later I asked a local vendor of Roland products a support question and they referred me to either Roland or the original vendor.

I am happy to answer general questions about the capabilities of a product but do not want to be seen as self promoting...so maybe a PM is best.. Sorry I cannot offer an opinion regarding the Funtime line of products. I have not used, nor downloaded a demo of any of their versions. all I know about Funtime is what I have read on this thread. I own and use DAS system, Roland EGX350 system, an ultrasound activated wand rhinestone setter and a Glitz-up electric wand rhinestone setter. The latter two sort of a Bedazzler on steroids. I am happy to answer any questions on those systems IF I know, but I do not sell or support any of those products

If anyone can purchase the product cheaper, please do so....just get your support from your source


----------



## plan b

1. I have the right to reverse policy anytime I want.

2. Links are used to help build traffic and who really cares which sites are linked to each other.

3. Girlzndolls is full of unfounded speculation.

4. Sandy Jo is not a mouse in my pocket that I pull out when I need information. She is a friend of mine and she has helped a ton of people here.

5. Seems like a few folks on this thread need to get a life outside the forum.

No further comments.


----------



## dan-ann

What a sad situation this had turned into. I suggest everyone take a time out and go stand in the corner.

I for one am very excited about the product. I have purchased the winpcsignpro 2010 and anxouisly await for it to come- - I would never expect one distributor to supply free lessons if I bought from someone else 

I do appreciate all the info everyone gives so freely

Lets get back to learning about a new product


----------



## sunnydayz

charles95405 said:


> Boy what a dust up!.... all over the price and support of a particular product. People should buy from a source they want. Let me state my position as my name has been tossed in.
> I do sell WinPc
> I do offer free support to my customers. I do not run a support forum, nor do I intend to do so. My support is via phone or email, one on one.
> I am not tied into any other persons website
> 
> As a matter of business, why should anyone provide free support to a person who buys a product from another business?
> If a person buys a product, the manufacturer normally offers support as is the case win WinPCSignPro 2010. And the vendor of a product may or may not offer further support but normally for their own sales. As an example I purchased a Roland GX24 from a vendor in the midwest while at a trade show. Later I asked a local vendor of Roland products a support question and they referred me to either Roland or the original vendor.
> 
> I am happy to answer general questions about the capabilities of a product but do not want to be seen as self promoting...so maybe a PM is best.. Sorry I cannot offer an opinion regarding the Funtime line of products. I have not used, nor downloaded a demo of any of their versions. all I know about Funtime is what I have read on this thread. I own and use DAS system, Roland EGX350 system, an ultrasound activated wand rhinestone setter and a Glitz-up electric wand rhinestone setter. The latter two sort of a Bedazzler on steroids. I am happy to answer any questions on those systems IF I know, but I do not sell or support any of those products
> 
> If anyone can purchase the product cheaper, please do so....just get your support from your source


With my DTG they do have a forum as well, that is only for those that have purchased their machines, so I do understand that, I was just posting to clear up that the support to the site sandy jo posted, was not free to anyone the way it was stated earlier. The reason why it stuck in my mind was because I bought the funtime, and was going around on the net reading all the different info on it from the different vendors, and seen this was not open to everyone on Rogers site the way it was stated.

There is a really good yahoo group that is free on funtime though that I have found alot of info, as well as there is also support info on paperthreads.com site that is free..


----------



## sjidohair

Sally,
I am going to do that, very thing,, Take a time out, from this thread., if anyone needs anything from me please send me a email, I am always happy to help if I know the Answer,, and I dont know them all..but If i do, I will be happy to help.
Sally dont let this discourage you, These programs are wonderful.
Sandy jo


----------



## SandyMcC

sunnydayz said:


> With my DTG they do have a forum as well, that is only for those that have purchased their machines, so I do understand that, I was just posting to clear up that the support to the site sandy jo posted, was not free to anyone the way it was stated earlier. The reason why it stuck in my mind was because I bought the funtime, and was going around on the net reading all the different info on it from the different vendors, and seen this was not open to everyone on Rogers site the way it was stated.
> 
> There is a really good yahoo group that is free on funtime though that I have found alot of info, as well as there is also support info on paperthreads.com site that is free..


I just want to add that the owners of the Funtime Software Yahoo group and the Paper Threads forum have been using the software for years and their sites are quite active. You should be able to get quick accurate answers to your questions.


----------



## ashamutt

sunnydayz said:


> Ok here is the name of the person I emailed with and here is what they told me as far as drivers :
> 
> Hi
> Funtime is compatible with Silhouette, CraftROBO, CraftROBO Pro, WishBlade, Xyron, Quickuts, Pazzles (Mini, pro & mighty), Klick-N-Kut, SM, Froggy, FunCut, ScrapSavy. *We can also add new drivers. *
> 
> *Ivan*
> 
> 
> So it seems if you need a certain driver they would be more then happy to install that on the software for you


 
OK.... here are my questions again.....since we have some attention now. 


*1.* WHAT are ALL of the EXACT differences between Funtime Deluxe 2010 and winpc sign 2010 ???


*2.* Will IVAN still add new drivers to the Funtime Deluxe 2010 like he used to do AND like he stated in his email to Sunny??? (read quote box above)


The above two questions CAN be answered here in this thread....they DO NOT need PM's.
To answer the questions above IS NOT self-promoting. 
To answer the questions above would be "helping people". 




Thanks to SandyMcC for all of the FREE support you have offered so far in this thread about a software that you don't even sell!!! 

I can tell - sure that others can as well - that YOU are not in this for personal gain.....YOU are in this because you truly love what you do & because you want to help others.


----------



## plan b

ashamutt said:


> OK.... here are my questions again.....since we have some attention now.
> 
> 
> *1.* WHAT are ALL of the EXACT differences between Funtime Deluxe 2010 and winpc sign 2010 ???
> 
> 
> *2.* Will IVAN still add new drivers to the Funtime Deluxe 2010 like he used to do AND like he stated in his email to Sunny??? (read quote box above)
> 
> 
> The above two questions CAN be answered here in this thread....they DO NOT need PM's.
> To answer the questions above IS NOT self-promoting.
> To answer the questions above would be "helping people".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to SandyMcC for all of the FREE support you have offered so far in this thread about a software that you don't even sell!!!
> 
> I can tell - sure that others can as well - that YOU are not in this for personal gain.....YOU are in this because you truly love what you do & because you want to help others.


Email From Ivan

Funtime was developed for the scrapbooking (hobbies) market and it only compatible with this die cutter:
CRAFTROBO PRO,CRAFTROBO CC100,CRAFTROBO CC200,CRAFTROBO CC330,MIGHTY,CREATIVE,CRAFTMATE,FUNCUT,SIGNMAX,KNK,SCRAPSSAVY
MINI,WISHBLADE,FROGGY,QUICKUTZ,XYRON,SILHOUTTE
And the Funtime Cutting Control panel screen is attached to this cutter, so you cannot add new cutter without any programmation. This Cutting control panel was designed for customer (ladies 99% ) can easily select the cutting option: 











Customer want to make money need our sign making and professional WinPCSIGN Pro 2010 software

Ivan


----------



## ashamutt

Looks as if "IVAN" is speaking out of both sides of his mouth.......
???

At least I know that Funtime WILL cut to my Graphtec C5000-60 just fine! 

And that even if it did not, I can ALWAYS EXPORT the Funtime 2010 file as an EPS and cut from another program. 



*Will someone PLEASE answer question #1. ???*

_1. WHAT are ALL of the EXACT differences between Funtime Deluxe 2010 and winpc sign 2010 ???_


----------



## plan b

Reversal of policy is his right.


----------



## ashamutt

plan b said:


> Email From Ivan
> 
> ........
> 
> Customer want to make money need our sign making and professional WinPCSIGN Pro 2010 software
> 
> Ivan


 

THAT is SIMPLY NOT TRUE!!!!!!

One does not NEED winpc sign to make money!!!!!!


----------



## ashamutt

plan b said:


> Reversal of policy is his right.


Yes, it is his right.


now...
*Will someone PLEASE answer question #1. ???*

_1. WHAT are ALL of the EXACT differences between Funtime Deluxe 2010 and winpc sign 2010 ???_
_ (besides the drivers and the "jobs folder" option)_


----------



## plan b

ashamutt said:


> Yes, it is his right.
> 
> 
> now...
> *Will someone PLEASE answer question #1. ???*
> 
> Nope


----------



## ashamutt

Now I totally understand the answer.... from you.



Any other "someones" out there willing to answer the question...???

_1. WHAT are ALL of the EXACT differences between Funtime Deluxe 2010 and winpc sign 2010 ???__
__ (besides the drivers and the "jobs folder" option)_



Sunny, you will be comparing the Funtime Deluxe 2010 and the winpc sign 2010 very soon ...maybe you can answer then. 


SandyMcC, isn't Melinda for the Funtime yahoo group starting a comparison chart??
Maybe she will be able to answer then.


I will patiently wait.


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> SandyMcC, isn't Melinda for the Funtime yahoo group starting a comparison chart??


Yes, she is!  We took a list of the Win PC Sign features provided by Sign Max and she is going through the list marking which features are present in Funtime and which ones are not present. I think it will be very helpful to those who need an unbiased way to see which version of the software they should purchase.


----------



## SandyMcC

plan b said:


> *Will someone PLEASE answer question #1. ???*
> 
> Nope


According to... let's see... three of your cutter customers who have contacted me in the past 6 months, that is the same answer you gave to them when they asked for tech support after purchasing their machines. Speaks volumes, doesn't it?


----------



## ashamutt

SandyMcC said:


> According to... let's see... three of your cutter customers who have contacted me in the past 6 months, that is the same answer you gave to them when they asked for tech support after purchasing their machines. Speaks volumes, doesn't it?


 
Also, what speaks VOLUMES to me is the pure fact that NO ONE WILL ANSWER THIS QUESTION!!!!!!!


I would like a CHART of the differences please.
Someone?


----------



## charles95405

Maybe people are like me and question number one....i do not have, have not used funtime...many may be like me...how can we answer...i certainly am not going to buy a copy just the appease ms bacon . Sorry dear...you wanna send me free copy and i will give my impression...can't we get a life and get on with the real purpose...i know, i know....this may be the real purpose...too bad rodney or the mods can't move this to a thread for bashing...so the rest of us can learn....

Now i am retreating into the cave to avoid the missiles that are sure to come!


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> Also, what speaks VOLUMES to me is the pure fact that NO ONE WILL ANSWER THIS QUESTION!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I would like a CHART of the differences please.
> Someone?


You know what... here you go! Even though we don't have the answers for all of the features, I think it's time someone provided some information on this topic. 

Current Comparison Between Funtime 2010 and WinPC Sign 2010


----------



## ashamutt

charles95405 said:


> Maybe people are like me and question number one....i do not have, have not used funtime...many may be like me...how can we answer...i certainly am not going to buy a copy just the appease ms bacon . Sorry dear...you wanna send me free copy and i will give my impression...can't we get a life and get on with the real purpose...i know, i know....this may be the real purpose...too bad rodney or the mods can't move this to a thread for bashing...so the rest of us can learn....
> 
> Now i am retreating into the cave to avoid the missiles that are sure to come!


 
I have never bashed anyone.....and I would not do so on a public forum.
I do not need to resort to such childish & mean measures....nor would I.

I do have a life Charles.... a very blessed one.

And I can type, weed vinyl, design in software, cook, take the dogs out, clean, press my vinyl, feed my hubby and lay out his clothes for work...etc all with great efficiency and very effectively! ("...I can bring home the bacon, fry it up in a pan..."  )




I would not ask you to buy a copy either. 
You do not sell the FUNTIME...and are not going to. right?

BUT, I would think that people who DO carry the FUNTIME as well as the winpc sign would be able to comment.

Ivan would know for SURE!
Maybe he will somehow see this thread and answer.

Others are sure to answer because a "comparison chart" is being worked on as I type.

Maybe I will be able to answer my own question and post the answer here soon!
update... awwwww thanks SandyMcC for posting the chart one post back....I guess we were typing at the same time!! 


*This is* learning.....learning about the two versions!!


----------



## CyberSultan

SandyMcC said:


> You know what... here you go! Even though we don't have the answers for all of the features, I think it's time someone provided some information on this topic.
> 
> Current Comparison Between Funtime 2010 and WinPC Sign 2010



Working on a similar spreadsheet myself.  Thanks for posting this!

One note about an item in the comparison which mentions a CD with extra fonts that comes with WinPCSIGN Pro 2010. There is a 2-CD set included with WinPCSIGN Pro 2010 in what the manufacturer calls the WinPCSIGN Creative Collection -Deluxe Edition-. One CD contains over 10,000 max fonts (the directory lists 12,461) and the other CD contains approx 60,000 images, logos and trademarks.


----------



## tshirtgirl214

I did purchase the funtime software and it does work with my ioline it supports .plt files. I've sucessfully cut a few designs. However my designs have been simple. I am having a problem 
with the stone sizes. Ive found you have to select a slightly larger stone than your actually using in order for the stones to fall in the holes.
The store has been really busy and I cant really find the time to play with the software, but people are already calling for rhinestone work.
Oh and the software I downloaded was just $49 and I used it immediately.


----------



## sunnydayz

Well I am having a Nana and grand baby night tonight so doing alot of playing elsewhere haha. I do have the demo of the winpc2010 on my laptop as well as the funtime2010 deluxe on it, so later if I have more time once the baby goes to sleep, I will do some comparison as well as the others. Maybe if we all work on it, we can get a complete list. 

I really appreciate those that are willing to help point out the differences, especially those that will be selling both as they should have both at their desposal to compare. Thanks for the work of those working on letting others know of the differences.

If I dont find the time tonight I will try in the next few days if I get some free time. Been very busy lately so time is hard to come by for me these days


----------



## sunnydayz

On another side note, there are some posts that have gone off the topic of the software and it would be appreciated if they stay on that topic, as that is what people are coming here to learn. Although I must also say that it is important as well to learn of those selling it, and what they are willing to contribute. My theory is that how they respond to potential customers will tell alot about the customer service you will recieve in the future. So whenever researching anything keep that in mind as well


----------



## pebbles822

Here is the answer I got when I asked about the a driver for my cutter in Funtime Deluxe 2010.

My question was: 
(I am interested in your Funtime 2010 software. I was wondering if this software comes with drivers for the Ioline I/S85 Plotter. Thanks Becky)

Ivans Reply to my question was:
(Not with Funtime, but we offer it with our WinPCSIGN Pro 2010 Sign & rhinestone software
Ivan)

I ended up buying WinPCSIGN Pro 2010.
Becky


----------



## Girlzndollz

plan b said:


> 3. Girlzndolls is full of unfounded speculation.



Please support that statement. 

I read this thread. I read comments made by peeps in the threads, and I have questions about the software as the ideas are developing in my mind. Also noticed so does Sandy Jo. Simple obvious deduction occurred to me... is SJ not friends with Roger? Yes. Doesn't Roger sell this? Yes. Can't she ask Roger and help by replying with answers here? Seems like should be yes... I think I'll ask why this quizzical situation is at hand. Apparently, this is speculation? I think it's curiosity as to why is this happening because it doesn't make much sense. So I asked. No biggie. Either Sandy Jo is not calling you with the questions (why not? I dunno, cause it would be helpful) or she is and you don't have the answers. I left that slim possibility open. 

Now what do you base your statement about me on? 

Mice, pockets, etc... that's all you. I never said a word about anything to do with anything. If you've got something you'd like to add or help with the software, any contribution back "to" the community is appreciated, as always. 

But I'd still be interested to hear why my name came up with the words "full of speculation". Speculation of what? I'm confused.


----------



## Girlzndollz

charles95405 said:


> Let me state my position as my name has been tossed in.
> I do sell WinPc


Okay, thank you, Charles. So you do sell it as well as distribute it. So to sum it up, you will sell wholesale as well as retail? Yes?

And you are already well versed in the winpcsign2010? 

But you do not sell/dist Funtime nor will you... and to be clear, that is a different software from this sign2010 software?

Thank you for answering. It's not that hard to do, I appreciate the answer. From this thread, I thought you only distributed, and yes, all information I have gained on these products is only from this thread. I only know what I see and read here, and there is ALOT of confusion in this thread. I am trying to cut thru some of it.

On a side note, I hope we "all" can keep it professional and stay out of people's personal lives. There's never a reason to get personal. These are products and whether or not anyone is in the tbiz already, or just setting up, or doing it as a hobby... it is separate from personal lives and how we live them. Thanks.  

]


Charles95405 said:


> I am happy to answer general questions about the capabilities of a product but do not want to be seen as self promoting...so maybe a PM is best..


The above *is* exactly what suppliers *can* do. Answer technical and general questions about a product when asked about the product. Besides prolific users, who better to get the information from than a well versed seller of the product. Any help you give will be appreciated, and your posts are always to thorough and technically exact, they are some of the best posts on the forum on the topics you post on. Still appreciative of that, you have been a big help to me in the past in inkjet areas. Thank you again. 




Charles95405 said:


> Sorry I cannot offer an opinion regarding the Funtime line of products. I have not used, nor downloaded a demo of any of their versions. all I know about Funtime is what I have read on this thread.


Okay, strike above Q on this from me. This answers that, and as I said, all I know about either is what I"ve learned in this thread as well. Which is a long, confusing and sometimes apparently highly charged thread.


----------



## Girlzndollz

So as someone who was looking at the KNK software, would this Funtime software then be "in place" of that software, or used in conjunction, or in addition to? 

Also, to be clear, bc I am not, is the Funtime Software competely different from the pcsign2010? I know this seems to be a recurring question in the thread, but do not know if I even understand if it is answered. Are the softwares unrelated, or recycled versions of each other? Thanks. And again, do they work with, in addition to, or instead of the KNK and ACS?

I am very confused as to how the new softwares fit into the situation. Thanks for insight.


----------



## sunnydayz

Girlzndollz said:


> So as someone who was looking at the KNK software, would this Funtime software then be "in place" of that software, or used in conjunction, or in addition to?
> 
> Also, to be clear, bc I am not, is the Funtime Software competely different from the pcsign2010? I know this seems to be a recurring question in the thread, but do not know if I even understand if it is answered. Are the softwares unrelated, or recycled versions of each other? Thanks. And again, do they work with, in addition to, or instead of the KNK and ACS?
> 
> I am very confused as to how the new softwares fit into the situation. Thanks for insight.


I can safely say that the ACS and KNK are not related to the funtime and winpc2010 softwares. In fact the same as knk is the lesser version of ACS, the same is with the fact that funtime2010 is the lesser Version of the winpc2010. I say this because so far there a few differences in the winpc version compared to the funtime such as drivers, there are more drivers in winpc2010. At one point in January I had contacted Ivan who is signmax that makes the winpc and funtime software, if he could install the driver I needed in funtime. At that time in january he told me there would be no problem doing this. Now it seems he has changed his mind and is referring people to the more expensive option.


----------



## ashamutt

sunnydayz said:


> ....At one point in January I had contacted Ivan who is signmax that makes the winpc and funtime software, if he could install the driver I needed in funtime. At that time in january he told me there would be no problem doing this. Now it seems he has changed his mind and is referring people to the more expensive option.


 
Ok ... Ivan's decision does not make sense to me.

IF - and I stress the word IF - there was such a BIG difference between the two software programs(Funtime & winpc sign) then it would not be a problem at all to give drivers to the "funtime people". 
Right?


----------



## sunnydayz

That is what I would assume too Ashamutt. I have been playing a bit today, and for rhinestones it seems most things work the same. Not so sure with signs and banners, but if buying it for just rhinestones so far what I see is the same.


----------



## tshirtgirl214

Hi I was wondering if you were able to space your stones correctly with the funtime software, some of the designs I create seem to be to close together, I went in and moved them one by one.
Also have you exported any to the cutter? I have and so far I love it. I can do custom orders with the rhinestones. Now I need to figure out what its worth. I did a shirt that said
The Future
Mrs. Johnson 
in all stones, double lines. The customer provided the shirts and I charged her $35 a shirt
I used about 100 stones on each shirt. 
It cost me $18 per 1440 stones. So Should I charge by the stone? Also I have to set up the job


----------



## sunnydayz

Here is Ivans original reply to me in Jan:

Hi 
Funtime is compatible with Silhouette, CraftROBO, CraftROBO Pro, WishBlade, Xyron, Quickuts, Pazzles (Mini, pro & mighty), Klick-N-Kut, SM, Froggy, FunCut, ScrapSavy. We can also add new drivers. 

Ivan


And here is his new reply from a couple days ago:



Hi

We decide not add more driver to Funtime Pro.
If someone have different cutter that Funtime, we recommend our WinPCSIGN Pro 2010

Thanks

Ivan


So yea for some reason, I would think because he is getting others to sell the winpc2010 for a better price, that he has chosen to not add drivers to funtime for people anymore. For me this seems like it is to get more sales of the winpc version


----------



## SandyMcC

Girlzndollz said:


> So as someone who was looking at the KNK software, would this Funtime software then be "in place" of that software, or used in conjunction, or in addition to?


This is an excellent question, Kelly. Until Sign Max came out with this new rhinestone feature, I would have said that there is no reason why anyone would want to choose either Funtime or WinPC Sign over KNK or ACS Studio. But with the latest Sign Max addition of this very simple-to-use rhinestone fill, it's hard not to recommend at least the $50 version so that new owners can more easily create fill designs. 

Whether Funtime or WinPC Sign can offer as many different kinds of fill designs is yet to be seen. While their fill tool is easy to use, it only offers one fill which is horizontal rows of circles. I have previously posted a PDF file here which showed the many different types of patterns I've been able to create in KNK and ACS Studio, which utilized the Metamorphosis, AND Weld, Hatch Fill, and Stencil tools. I don't know if similar options are available in Funtime or WinPC Sign. For many rhinestone designers, these pattern options may not even matter to them; they are happy just having one quick and easy method to do a fill. 

So, the answer is probably, "time will tell."  I plan to continue exploring and presenting the options I find in KNK Studio, but will also look forward to what others, who are exploring and learning Funtime and WinPC Sign, have to show us.


----------



## ashamutt

tshirtgirl214 said:


> ...... Now I need to figure out what its worth. I did a shirt that said
> The Future
> Mrs. Johnson
> in all stones, double lines. The customer provided the shirts and I charged her $35 a shirt
> I used about 100 stones on each shirt.
> It cost me $18 per 1440 stones. So Should I charge by the stone? Also I have to set up the job


 
Here is a good thread to ask in....
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t108955.html

I will try to find some more for you.


----------



## tshirtgirl214

pebbles822 said:


> Here is the answer I got when I asked about the a driver for my cutter in Funtime Deluxe 2010.
> 
> My question was:
> (I am interested in your Funtime 2010 software. I was wondering if this software comes with drivers for the Ioline I/S85 Plotter. Thanks Becky)
> 
> Ivans Reply to my question was:
> (Not with Funtime, but we offer it with our WinPCSIGN Pro 2010 Sign & rhinestone software
> Ivan)
> nded up buying WinPCSIGN Pro 2010.
> Becky


They told me the software would not work with my ioline but it does. I had a nice lady, send me a file she had created withthe funtime software so I could see if it would work with my ioline and it did work and then I bought the software and I works great for me. Oh I using a Ioline 100


----------



## Girlzndollz

sunnydayz said:


> Here is Ivans original reply to me in Jan:
> 
> Hi
> *Funtime is compatible with* Silhouette, CraftROBO, CraftROBO Pro, WishBlade, Xyron, Quickuts, Pazzles (Mini, pro & mighty), *Klick-N-Kut*, SM, Froggy, FunCut, ScrapSavy. We can also add new drivers.
> 
> Ivan
> 
> 
> And here is his new reply from a couple days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> We decide not add more driver to Funtime Pro.
> If someone have different cutter that Funtime, we recommend our WinPCSIGN Pro 2010
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ivan
> 
> 
> So yea for some reason, I would think because he is getting others to sell the winpc2010 for a better price, that he has chosen to not add drivers to funtime for people anymore. For me this seems like it is to get more sales of the winpc version


Yay, thank you Sunny. That answers very clearly another question I had.

So if I bought a KNK, I'd get the KNK software and could also then purchase the funtime or winsign and it'd be like having coreldraw and illy... right? Not that they are like those, but that'd be like how CD and Illy can do the same things but are diff but you can use both if you really want to but they are diff - like KNK and Funtime. 

Am I getting more confused?

Also, what cutter does the funtime work with? Sorry if this is redundant but this thread really is a hard read to get thru.

If one buys a KNK will the drivers for Funtime work with that cutter?


----------



## Girlzndollz

Who is Ivan? I only know Ivan Curiel from here and I know you are not talking about him! lol. Is he from this Signmax place? Thanks.


----------



## SandyMcC

Girlzndollz said:


> If one buys a KNK will the drivers for Funtime work with that cutter?


Definitely! I tested it on my own Maxx and it worked like a charm. It should also cut just fine to a Groove-E, Eagle, Falcon, and any of the original KNK's out there.


----------



## Girlzndollz

CyberSultan said:


> One note about an item in the comparison which mentions a CD with extra fonts that comes with WinPCSIGN Pro 2010. There is a 2-CD set included with WinPCSIGN Pro 2010 in what the manufacturer calls the WinPCSIGN Creative Collection -Deluxe Edition-. One CD contains over 10,000 max fonts (the directory lists 12,461) and the other CD contains approx 60,000 images, *logos and trademarks*.


What kind of trademarks? Licensed trademarks? I don't really understand. 

Are they recognizable trademarks? If they are, does it say anything about being able to legally use them? 

We discuss trademarks alot on this forum, so this catches my eye. What type of trademark would be one you could use? Logo, too, for that matter.

This is curious. Interesting to hear what TM's we're hearing about here. Thanks.


----------



## Girlzndollz

SandyMcC said:


> Definitely! I tested it on my own Maxx and it worked like a charm. It should also cut just fine to a Groove-E, Eagle, Falcon, and any of the original KNK's out there.


Oh yay, yay, yay!!! 

Who are the sellers of this Funtime, and what is a Funtime and a Funtime Pro. I could prolly google some, but if the kind people here know, I'd be so grateful from being saved from being out there sorting thru info, etc. I don't belong to these other groups. I belong here.  Aww, in more ways than one! 

Anyway, Thankful for TSF and thankful to it's helpful members! You guys rock!


----------



## ashamutt

Girlzndollz said:


> Oh yay, yay, yay!!!
> 
> Who are the sellers of this Funtime, and what is a Funtime and a Funtime Pro. I could prolly google some, but if the kind people here know, I'd be so grateful from being saved from being out there sorting thru info, etc. I don't belong to these other groups. I belong here.  Aww, in more ways than one!
> 
> Anyway, Thankful for TSF and thankful to it's helpful members! You guys rock!


 
Here is where I purchased mine..
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t111456-7.html#post670076

For 109.00 w/ coupon...normally 169.00!

I do believe that the first sale is no more, but she has it on sale for 129.00 and w/ the coupon it will be 119.00!


Funtime pro is last years version I believe? The version without the Rhinestone capabilities.
Funtime Deluxe 2010 is the most current version with all of the Rhinestone capabilities.


Hopefully, Michele will correct me if I am mistaken as she does read this thread... I think? 



Scott (cybersultan) will be selling it as well.
rhinestone designz . com
109.00 no coupon necessary.


----------



## ashamutt

tshirtgirl214 said:


> ..... Now I need to figure out what its worth. I did a shirt that said
> The Future
> Mrs. Johnson
> in all stones, double lines. The customer provided the shirts and I charged her $35 a shirt
> I used about 100 stones on each shirt.
> It cost me $18 per 1440 stones. So Should I charge by the stone? Also I have to set up the job


 
Also, go to this link and scroll down to see if any of these threads help you at all..

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_search.htm?cx=009554105903772335034%3Ajuqtnai32bu&cof=FORID%3A10&q=pricing+rhinestone+shirts#1141


----------



## charles95405

Ivan is the contact person in Canada for Funtime series and WinPCSign Pro 2010. I understand...note it is my understanding...that Funtime and various versions has been around for some time. I believe it is from signmax.us and they also had a WinPCsign program and a winPCSignPro 2010 which was released a couple months ago. Before this the program had a yearly subscription fee. That has been changed..no yearly fee for the program, but there is a fee after a trail period for some of the downloads from the site (not for those images on the CD) and with the issue of the new version, rhinestone capabilities was included. I am not knowledgeable about when Funtime gained the rhinestone feature nor do I know which cutters are supported for each version of Funtime. I will leave that to those who have the program or to contacting the publishers of the software.

Please understand that I am new to involvement with WinPCsignPro 2010 and the above information is as I currently understand it. I think that all of software being discussed are in constant revision and drivers, capabilities could change.

Any more specific question, you can PM me


----------



## Girlzndollz

Well, for sales ... PM's would definitely be most definitely appropriate, but (if you look at my sig line!  ) for an educational forum, the basis of the forum is information disseminated "into" the threads. 

A forum is only as good as the members and information in it, and this forum is superb!! 
Let's keep it that way!  

I honestly discourage folks asking me technical or how to information in PMs for a few reasons:
1. I'm not the "only" one with information around here, and I may not have the latest greatest, or use the best method out there, so I could short change someone "information-wise" if they put all their eggs in one basket with me, and deny themselves the input of our other awesome members. Not every process works well for each person, we all know that, so getting various input just helps them later.. guess what! Me, too! See #2:
2. I get to learn when we keep information in the threads. There's always someone around here with something worthy to add, or someone trying "something'' new with the same old products. PM's keep "me" from learning and benefitting from what other people are doing. 
3. If I'm going to type the info once, I always get discouraged thinking only "one" person will benefit from the effort. When I type "into'' the threads, countless, or at least maybe 2, people can benefit. Rather than just one sole single person. That's no longer participating in a forum. That's *consulting*. Big difference.


Okay, thank you all for your answers. As always - great info!!! 

So there is no Funtime software, it's either Funtime Pro (without rhinestone capabilities) or Funtime Deluxe 2010 (with rhinestone capabilities).

Is there a version of the signpro softwares that is "not" rhinestone capable? Thx. 

And Charles, I understand. We'll just take the info as it develops along the way, and understand what we hear today, may evolve next week. I think everyone is going to be in that boat.


----------



## charles95405

yes there are versions of WinPCSign that predate the new 2010...there is a 2009 and I have seen references to other earlier versions.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Do we know if any of the eariler versions of the winpcsign (_I have to learn that name, I've read it listed so many diff ways in this thread!_) do not support rhinestones like they know the Funtime Pro does not? I know no one may know yet or it may be up to research, just wondering if someone does know. Thx.


----------



## CyberSultan

Girlzndollz said:


> What kind of trademarks? Licensed trademarks? I don't really understand.
> 
> Are they recognizable trademarks? If they are, does it say anything about being able to legally use them?
> 
> We discuss trademarks alot on this forum, so this catches my eye. What type of trademark would be one you could use? Logo, too, for that matter.
> 
> This is curious. Interesting to hear what TM's we're hearing about here. Thanks.


Looking at the CD content, I see recognizable trademarks such as Xerox, Pizza Hut, BMW, FedEx, Amazon, and many more. Within WinPCSIGN Pro 2010, there is a Local Clipart button. Once selected, there is a section that these graphics become accessible in called *Logo Sign Max* (if you have the CD inserted).

The comments on the back of the CD case says the following:

"All trademarks represented in this software are registered by their respective owners and are to be used by authorized advertisers only"

So one definitely shouldn't do anything with trademarks that they do not have prior permission to do.

As for other content on the same CD, there are lots of graphics that are not trademarks, but graphic components that you could use for sign making, etc.

If anyone has more questions about the CD, let me know. I have it right here and can get those answers for you.


----------



## charles95405

I do not believe that ANY of the prior versions of WinPCSign have the rhinestone template capability. They are very good full fledged vinyl cutter software. Sort of like my favorite DAS SmartCutPro 2 has rhinestone capability but the prior version SmartCutPro does not...and a spin off of that is SmartCut that ships with some GCC cutters that do not have rhinestone template features


----------



## Girlzndollz

CyberSultan said:


> Looking at the CD content, I see recognizable trademarks such as Xerox, Pizza Hut, BMW, FedEx, Amazon, and many more. Within WinPCSIGN Pro 2010, there is a Local Clipart button. Once selected, there is a section that these graphics become accessible in called Logo Sign Max (if you have the CD inserted).
> 
> The comments on the back of the CD case says the following:
> 
> "All trademarks represented in this software are registered by their respective owners and are to be used by authorized advertisers only"
> 
> So one definitely shouldn't do anything with trademarks that they do not have prior permission to do.





Hmmm. First, thank you very much Scott for your great post. 

Now I have a new question for winpcsign. 

How were these TM'd logos allowed into this software and sold in this format? It would sound like winpcsign would "need" permission to reproduce them and "sell" them, and then use them as a selling feature as well. 

We do not even allow that kind of file sharing on this forum.

Is this legal? It may be. I would like to know for certain. 
I take this type of copyright/trademark issue very seriously. 

Have the legalities of these logos and TM's use in this software been addressed and fully authorized from the source, i's dotted and T's crossed?

I see winpcsigns' use of these logos/TM's as no different from anyone else's use if they do not have full permission and authorization to use them. So I'd like to know if they do. If they do not, how is this legal to sell? 

Does the Funtime software packages also include other companies trademarked logos?

Thanks all!


----------



## ashamutt

tshirtgirl214 said:


> Hi I was wondering if you were able to space your stones correctly with the funtime software, some of the designs I create seem to be to close together, I went in and moved them one by one.
> .....


 
I am working on this as I am totally new to this Funtime 2010 software as well.

SandyMcC will probably answer before I do because she is so incredible with whatever software she picks up! 

There is also a Funtime Yahoo group http://groups.yahoo.com/group/funtimesoftware/ ....I will look there as well as ask Melinda & Michelle and report back.


----------



## sunnydayz

Kelly I think it is kind of like brands of the world. The logos and designs are available there for free, but they are not allowed to be used unless you have permission. So if they are just including them in the the software for free, then it would not be illegal. If they were selling them seperate, that would be illegal. 
Brands of the world provides logos and designs of just about every logo there is, but even though you can download them for free, you cannot use them legally without proper permissions.


----------



## sunnydayz

sunnydayz said:


> Here is Ivans original reply to me in Jan:
> 
> Hi
> Funtime is compatible with Silhouette, CraftROBO, CraftROBO Pro, WishBlade, Xyron, Quickuts, Pazzles (Mini, pro & mighty), Klick-N-Kut, SM, Froggy, FunCut, ScrapSavy. We can also add new drivers.
> 
> Ivan
> 
> 
> And here is his new reply from a couple days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> We decide not add more driver to Funtime Pro.
> If someone have different cutter that Funtime, we recommend our WinPCSIGN Pro 2010
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ivan
> 
> 
> So yea for some reason, I would think because he is getting others to sell the winpc2010 for a better price, that he has chosen to not add drivers to funtime for people anymore. For me this seems like it is to get more sales of the winpc version


I also wanted to clarify my post here. I do not think certain resellers of this software are responsible for Ivans change of policy, I just think that it was probably he seen that more business people were becoming interested in this software, so he changed his own policy of not adding drivers to funtime, and pointing them to the winpc2010 if they needed the business edition. I guess that is how I see it anyways. One is a more personal edition, and one seems to be more business geared. 

For me makes no difference if I can get the cheaper one to work for me


----------



## ashamutt

tshirtgirl214 said:


> Hi I was wondering if you were able to space your stones correctly with the funtime software, some of the designs I create seem to be to close together, I went in and moved them one by one.


 
Ok...I just received Michelle’s response.
She emailed me from her BlackBerry - how cool!

"_You can set the spacing to be whatever you want. As always there will be some spots in the design that needs manual adjustment_"


I know that there is a "spacing" box within the rhinestone tab. 

Can you explain your problem a little more in detail for me?



Here is a GREAT video by Melinda (funtime yahoo group)

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37iPpQx6TrY[/MEDIA]


----------



## Girlzndollz

Thanks, that's awesome info Sunny. I do not work with TM'd logos and do little research at all on using them. So glad you know about those things! 

Okay so for the record, to any newbies to the biz looking at these softwares...


Brands of the World makes you read and click to agree to the paragraph that states the logo is provided as a convenience. They also state the following, which sounds like it will exactly apply to the logos in these softwares - so follow the law when looking at the included LOGOS:

From BOTW:


Brands of the world site said:


> Before you use or reproduce this artwork in any manner, you agree to obtain the express permission of the copyright and/or trademark holder. Failure to obtain such permission is a violation of international copyright and trademark laws subject to specific financial and criminal penalties.Do Not think just because the logos are included you can just use them. You still have to get permission from the TM holder


This could be you if you do not get legal permission with the logos.


----------



## ashamutt

Kelly, (and everyone)
Here is another place that offers Funtime 2010... the one and only ebay!
(where I first discovered it) LOL
http://cgi.ebay.com/Funtime-Scrapbooking-2010-powerful-software-Rhinestone_W0QQitemZ400115240707QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5d28ba0f03
It also states:

"Funtime Deluxe 2010 Graphic design software for use with cutting plotters. 
With powerful vector editing, import filters, and automatic rhinestone pattern creation applied to your vector design shape tools, clipart and single line fonts. 
Funtime is also perfect for *vinyl signs*, contour cut (Print and Cut) and Themo flock heat transfer applications. 
Funtime includes over 400 shapes and open all your True type fonts. (but down lower on the page it states over 700 shapes) ?
Select the orientation cutting 
Cut by color and object selection 
Embossign, Engraving and Pouncing capabilities 
Read register Crop Marks “
….ETC
Lots more info on the ebay page.


----------



## sunnydayz

I too seen that one Ashamutt, but what is funny is that it is more expensive then Paperthreads: Your Die Cut Superstore! or http://rhinestonedesignz.com/Software.html, go figure haha. I also noticed at Rhinestone designz they also have a forum for learning about rhinestones. So it seems both of these vendors have a free area for support on these softwares


----------



## ashamutt

yeah....weird.

I do not like the Funtime price on ebay.
But, I do like their AD.


----------



## sunnydayz

Yes the ad there has a lot of info for what the software has.


----------



## dan-ann

well I am just thrilled to be getting software that is so easy to use. It is one of the first demos of any kind that I have down loaded that with limited knowledge I was able to put together also sorts of nice looking lettering etc, I am quite sure I will have good support from the people I bought from Just as I have from others on this forum I have bought from.I printed out a sheet Sandy Jo put on here with every easy steps for lettering. The basis from my acs and Sandy M has given me makes it easy- I am quite sure I will have more then recouped my money in no time- as I said before I bought winpcsigpro 2010- I wanted all the bells and whistles. After looking at trade shows for a couple years and reading here I think I got a bargin.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Okay, Sally, that's great. Thank you, and I hope that means you'll stop asking people to go into time outs and corners,  , because the thread has been helpful and useful to you and a lot of others.  

In all seriousness, if you see a post you feel crosses a line in the future, I'd like to help you out by letting you know and ask also, that you please hit the "report bad post" button and send it in to Rodney and the mod team for review. Often times, those type of statements tend to lead to increased posts where members join in, or other members feel the need to defend themselves. It's much better to not add those types of things into the threads, but to "report" the post(s) for review. Thank you.  

Best wishes with your new set up. I personally feel all these softwares are incredibly affordable. It's just a matter of what do you need, who do you want to purchase from, and what kind and how much support are you looking for post purchase. 

There really is "no" reason to buy stuff beyond "rhinestone capabilities" if you will never, ever make a sign or banner and fully well know that. Some people know "just" what they need, and this thread most certainly will help them pinpoint that product pretty easily. 

Thanks everyone for your positive and helpful contributions.


----------



## MSDOWNS

I have the funtime software for rhinestones but can't seem to figure out how to import an image (jpeg) to make template. Does anyone know if you can do this with funtime rhinestones or do you need the full 2010 version? thanks


----------



## SandyMcC

Do you have Funtime 2010? The $100+ version? If so, then you should be able to import a .jpg image using File>Import. But note that . jpg is a raster image and will require vectorization before you can outline or fill it with circles. This is something you can learn how to do by watching Melinda's videos.

Funtime Vectorization Part 1

Funtime Vectorization Part 2


----------



## MSDOWNS

Thanks Sandy!!


----------



## ashamutt

Here is a video from signmax on how to "fill" a shape.
This is one way to do it.
(the video is a little choppy)

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjsCwwFfq2k[/MEDIA]


----------



## ashamutt

Here is another way to fill a shape.

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBk8vRVHMDo&feature=related[/MEDIA]


----------



## sunnydayz

That is great to know that there are other fill options other then the lines  Thanks for the great videos Ashamutt  I still am trying to find time to play with my funtime. just been super busy. I did play a little last night. I noticed that the cd also came with a disk of video demos, so gonna watch those as well.


----------



## Girlzndollz

I love his accent! LOL!  The first video - I watched it, was great, the part I missed was what my question was on, and I was waiting to learn the answer but that is where the video "really" jumped. I liked the clover on top better than the bottom one. I was waiting to see if it was maybe because the stones in the top one were smaller, allowing for smoother looking lines? But the vid jumped and I couldn't see the size stone he selected. 

Both had the same number of stones in the top row... was the lower clover made of larger stones (I know he selected the 4mm for lower clover... what did he select for top one? Did you catch that, Mrs. B?) 

"It's perfect, is perfect for you..." I love when he said that! Hahaaaha. Well, sure seemed easy enough. Moving a few stones around is way better than hand setting all of those! 

Can anyone else see the difference in the top row clover and heart from the bottom row?


----------



## CyberSultan

Looks like he selected 16SS for the bottom clover and a smaller 12SS for the top clover. With the smaller stones, you will get much better definition...but also use more stones as a result.

He does have a cool accent.


----------



## allhamps

Thanks to all of you for the great information. I've been reading & waiting patiently. I ordered the software and couldn't wait until it came. It arrived today, but they sent me an older version that does NOT have the rhinestone function, or so it appears. The cover doesn't say "Delux 2010", like the picture on the site, and the instruction book has NO mention of rhinestones. I didn't load the software because I want to talk to them to make sure I can get the right thing. I ordered from Paper Threads, and now I see that the Funtime 2010 is BACKORDERED. What a bummer.


----------



## ashamutt

allhamps said:


> Thanks to all of you for the great information. I've been reading & waiting patiently. I ordered the software and couldn't wait until it came. It arrived today, but they sent me an older version that does NOT have the rhinestone function, or so it appears. The cover doesn't say "Delux 2010", like the picture on the site, and the instruction book has NO mention of rhinestones. I didn't load the software because I want to talk to them to make sure I can get the right thing. I ordered from Paper Threads, and now I see that the Funtime 2010 is BACKORDERED. What a bummer.


 
I thought this as well....when I received mine.

So, I immediately called Michelle and asked her about it.
She told me that IT IS the 2010 most up to date version....it is SignMax that is not up to date in PRINTING their CD's! LOL or their cd covers!

So have no fear.....you do have the most up to date version! It is the cd cover that is "old"!


----------



## allhamps

Bless you. I really didn't want to go to bed depressed. I'm loading it up now.


----------



## CyberSultan

allhamps said:


> Thanks to all of you for the great information. I've been reading & waiting patiently. I ordered the software and couldn't wait until it came. It arrived today, but they sent me an older version that does NOT have the rhinestone function, or so it appears. The cover doesn't say "Delux 2010", like the picture on the site, and the instruction book has NO mention of rhinestones. I didn't load the software because I want to talk to them to make sure I can get the right thing. I ordered from Paper Threads, and now I see that the Funtime 2010 is BACKORDERED. What a bummer.


The new version should be packaged with a second, smaller instruction manual that says "Funtime Scrapbooking and Rhinestone" which looks to have been created in order to still use the previous manual...but to provide some instructions on the new rhinestone feature. Did you receive that? Our initial copy had it shrink wrapped outside the CD case. Perhaps the extra manual is a very recent addition. But as long as you have the rhinestone components in the software, you have the latest version.


----------



## ashamutt

LOL! I felt the same way too when I opened up the package!

I did not see "rhinestone 2010" or "deluxe" anywhere on the package, CD or manual.
I called Michelle and she put my heart at ease.

I loaded it and saw the words on the screen and was like....awwwww-yes!


----------



## sunnydayz

Yep slick mine said the same thing as yours, but sure enough once I loaded it, it was the funtime2010  Its alot of fun so far. I have just been playing


----------



## sunnydayz

Scott, mine did not have any other manual then the regular funtime one. I too was wondering if I had the proper version, but well being me haha, I just opened it up and hoped for the best and sure enough it was the correct 2010 version


----------



## CyberSultan

sunnydayz said:


> Scott, mine did not have any other manual then the regular funtime one. I too was wondering if I had the proper version, but well being me haha, I just opened it up and hoped for the best and sure enough it was the correct 2010 version


 Then it must be a very recent addition to their packaging. It has about 16 pages of instructions that include showing how to use the rhinestone features with single-line and contour fonts as well as shapes. It also explains the rhinestone feature window, some keyboard shortcuts, using the lasso tool, using the objects to path feature, as well as providing three different methods of making rhinestone transfers and how to apply the transfers.

For those not lucky enough to find this forum, its a nice little book to get started. But it's nothing that we can't discuss here for all to learn.


----------



## sunnydayz

Hey scott, is there any way you can make a pdf that you can share with us ? That would be awesome if you could  That way maybe we could make a copy of it for our own manuals that did not come with it.


----------



## CyberSultan

sunnydayz said:


> Hey scott, is there any way you can make a pdf that you can share with us ? That would be awesome if you could  That way maybe we could make a copy of it for our own manuals that did not come with it.


Let me do this. I will talk to Ivan tomorrow to see if he has a pdf file of the new instruction manual. I have seen pdf files they made of previous WinPCSIGN manuals, so hopefully they have this new one. If they don't have one already in pdf, I will ask if I can have permission to scan mine to pdf and post. I could also see if they are willing to send me extra copies of those manuals in my next order...and provide them to whoever didn't get one. I think the pdf is the way to go in this case (Go Green!), so let me see what I can do.


----------



## sunnydayz

Thanks Scott that would be awesome, for those of us who bought it before it had the new manual


----------



## allhamps

Yeah, it's the right one. No other manual for rhinestones though, so that pdf would be great if we can get it. I installed last night and started playing. Found a font that I've been trying to work with for a customer for approximately 33 names, and having a terrible time in my DAS. Popped in a few words using that font, placed some stones and it was amazing!!! The stone placement on the font was much better, sorry Craig, than the stone placement on this same font in my DAS.

My only problems were I can't seem to get my stones in the design, to fill with the actual stones like I saw in one of the videos. Instead of the stones being green, if I choose the green stone, the whole design seems to fill with the green. Maybe I need to convert it or something first? Also, my first attempt at exporting one of those font designs to .eps was a complete disaster, so I'll have to spend some more time with the training videos. But for those first 60 mins, it was already past midnight when I loaded it, I'd say I'm impressed


----------



## edwards

I'm a stay at home mom that's wanting to make some "spending" money...I have a Roland GX24 and use the Cutstudio software since I am just starting to learn about graphics. Will the winpcsignpro 2010 work with the system that I am currently using? (GX24 and Cutstudio). 
Thanks in advance for the help. This is an amazing forum full of knowledge and helpful people!


----------



## charles95405

winpcsign pro 2010 will work with the GX24. It has drivers for many cutters including the Roland GX 24. You will not need the CutStudio software was you cut directly from WinPCSignPro. The software is a full blown vinyl cutting program that also will cut rhinestone templates


----------



## edwards

Thanks so much for your help. I know the question has been asked before but there is so much information in this thread I couldn't remember. This thread is so much fun to read because everyone is getting so excited about their new software...I couldn't resist...

What is the preferred template material for the GX24? I know there has been talk about the downforce not being enough for certain kinds, so I'm wondering what seems to be working the best for the GX24 users.


----------



## sjidohair

allhamps said:


> Yeah, it's the right one. No other manual for rhinestones though, so that pdf would be great if we can get it. I installed last night and started playing. Found a font that I've been trying to work with for a customer for approximately 33 names, and having a terrible time in my DAS. Popped in a few words using that font, placed some stones and it was amazing!!! The stone placement on the font was much better, sorry Craig, than the stone placement on this same font in my DAS.
> 
> My only problems were I can't seem to get my stones in the design, to fill with the actual stones like I saw in one of the videos. Instead of the stones being green, if I choose the green stone, the whole design seems to fill with the green. Maybe I need to convert it or something first? Also, my first attempt at exporting one of those font designs to .eps was a complete disaster, so I'll have to spend some more time with the training videos. But for those first 60 mins, it was already past midnight when I loaded it, I'd say I'm impressed


I knew you would love it,


----------



## SandyMcC

allhamps said:


> My only problems were I can't seem to get my stones in the design, to fill with the actual stones like I saw in one of the videos. Instead of the stones being green, if I choose the green stone, the whole design seems to fill with the green. Maybe I need to convert it or something first?


I had the same problem until I watched one of the videos again. Don't bother selecting a stone until after you click on Apply. THEN pick the color/shape of stone you want. 




allhamps said:


> Also, my first attempt at exporting one of those font designs to .eps was a complete disaster, so I'll have to spend some more time with the training videos. But for those first 60 mins, it was already past midnight when I loaded it, I'd say I'm impressed


What went wrong with your EPS export? I've had great luck with all of the exports. The only thing you have to remember is that if you use AI, you must select the image first.


----------



## allhamps

I'm not really sure. Maybe I had too much selected. When I opened the eps file in my SmartCut, it was HUGE!!!. The individual stones were like 400 mm each. I really have no idea what I did, as I was just clicking on things and seeing if I could find certain functions, so I'll give it another try during lunch (That's my new thing, I actually take an hour to calm down, don't always eat, so I can get back to rhinestoning), and see what happens.

YES I LOVE IT.


----------



## SandyMcC

allhamps said:


> I'm not really sure. Maybe I had too much selected. When I opened the eps file in my SmartCut, it was HUGE!!!. The individual stones were like 400 mm each.


Yes, just give it a try again. I've never had issues with EPS resizing images during an export/import. Now DXF will definitely do that. But all you need to do, if it's an issue, is note the overall size of the design in Funtime and then resize it to be exactly the same in your other program. And then you should be fine. You should still check the dimensions of one of your circles, but in my experience, the circles will again be the size that you had in Funtime. Also, zoom in to make sure the circles still seem perfectly round. Sometimes they can get a little distorted and sometimes greatly distorted.  But fingers crossed that yours will be perfect.


----------



## allhamps

I think I might have the sizing of my image wrong in the Funtime. I did a text that I thought I sized to 1.25" high and placed 2mm stones. I exported it as an eps and opened it in my smart cut. IT WAS ABOUT 8" HIGH AND OVER 25" WIDE.

I'll look at some videos and play some more when I get time.


----------



## SandyMcC

allhamps said:


> I think I might have the sizing of my image wrong in the Funtime. I did a text that I thought I sized to 1.25" high and placed 2mm stones. I exported it as an eps and opened it in my smart cut. IT WAS ABOUT 8" HIGH AND OVER 25" WIDE.
> 
> I'll look at some videos and play some more when I get time.


Marquee-select your image in Funtime and then you can read the dimensions at the bottom of the screen as shown in the attachment. Hope this helps!


----------



## CyberSultan

sunnydayz said:


> Thanks Scott that would be awesome, for those of us who bought it before it had the new manual


Here is the pdf for those who did not receive one when they purchased. The ones being sold now have the new manual included.


----------



## BML Builder

CyberSultan said:


> Here is the pdf for those who did not receive one when they purchased. The ones being sold now have the new manual included.


Thanks so much. I did not get this with my software either.


----------



## Sharkini

Hi all, 

I'm more of a hobbist but make a bit of side money making rhinestone shirts. All hand set at this point. I really need an alternative. 

I am think of buying the Silhouette SD with Funtime 2010 from paper threads. 

What I want to know is:

1) thumbs up or down
2) What is the best template material to get? or do I need to order the Silouette Rhinestine starter package. 
3) Any other cutter you would suggest on a limited budget?

I have had a wonderful and inspiring time reading this thread in its entirety. WOW can't miss a day.

Thanks to for sharing your knowledge and thoughts.


----------



## SandyMcC

Sharkini said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm more of a hobbist but make a bit of side money making rhinestone shirts. All hand set at this point. I really need an alternative.
> 
> I am think of buying the Silhouette SD with Funtime 2010 from paper threads.
> 
> What I want to know is:
> 
> 1) thumbs up or down
> 2) What is the best template material to get? or do I need to order the Silouette Rhinestine starter package.
> 3) Any other cutter you would suggest on a limited budget?
> 
> I have had a wonderful and inspiring time reading this thread in its entirety. WOW can't miss a day.
> 
> Thanks to for sharing your knowledge and thoughts.


I needed your post to motivate me to do a test on the Silhouette SD with Funtime. I just completed the test and it went well. The only drawback to cutting to the Silhouette SD is that you have to be careful about the Paper Thickness (Pressure) setting in the control window. When I first tested the Silh last week, I could not get it to cut thin cardstock at all. So, I contacted Melinda Stolarek who runs the Funtime Software Yahoo group and she told me that you have to move the pressure all the way down to 1 and then move it up to the setting you want. That fixed the problem. So, I had to do it again today.

I wasn't sure about the Knife Offset so I just doubled the value shown, just in case. I set the number of passes to 2. And then I cut a fill pattern from some Hartco Series 400 25 mil rubber that Mrs. Bacon had sent to me. (Thanks, Ashamutt!)

Everything went great! I had a little bit of problems weeding it after I completed the cut and chilled the rubber. But then I figured out a technique of pressing it to a sticky mat and ripping it up quickly and that worked great! All but may three holes were weeded. 

Then I did pressed my pattern to stencil board and brushed in the stones and lifted with tape. 

So, yes, the Silhouette can definitely cut the patterns. Just practice a bit to make sure the pressure setting is working correctly. I wouldn't buy the Silhouette rubber or starter package because it's expensive. 

My only hesitation in giving the Silhouette SD a big thumbs up is the problem it occasionally has with pausing during long cuts. But today I cut a pattern with 284 circles, 2 passes, and it never stopped to cool down, so that was encouraging. It took about 10 minutes to cut.

Also, I recorded all of this using my Flip camera. I'll get the segments put together and uploaded to You Tube, although it's not a great video because I was trying to do all of the steps AND film at the same time! Not a good idea but that's what you have to do when you're home with just your dog!


----------



## MDsUnique

SandyMcC said:


> So, yes, the Silhouette can definitely cut the patterns. Just practice a bit to make sure the pressure setting is working correctly. I wouldn't buy the Silhouette rubber or starter package because it's expensive.
> 
> My only hesitation in giving the Silhouette SD a big thumbs up is the problem it occasionally has with pausing during long cuts. But today I cut a pattern with 284 circles, 2 passes, and it never stopped to cool down, so that was encouraging. It took about 10 minutes to cut.
> 
> Also, I recorded all of this using my Flip camera. I'll get the segments put together and uploaded to You Tube, although it's not a great video because I was trying to do all of the steps AND film at the same time! Not a good idea but that's what you have to do when you're home with just your dog!


Thanks for this excellent review! I'm looking forward to the video and thank you for it ahead of time!!


----------



## Sharkini

Sandy... Thank you Thank you. 

I am so excited about getting my new cutter and software.


----------



## SandyMcC

MDsUnique said:


> Thanks for this excellent review! I'm looking forward to the video and thank you for it ahead of time!!


You're welcome! The video is made. Originally, I did the ASU template you'll see in the background towards the end. But I neglected to turn on my Flip camera and only THOUGHT I recorded most of it!  That's my only complaint about the Flip, you have to press the record button firmly. This has happened a few times now. 

So, I was worried that I might do it again and I only have the one sheet of Hartco resist, so I created a simpler template for the second recording. But both patterns cut just great on the Silhouette SD.

Cutting Hartco Resist on a Silhouette


----------



## Sharkini

You Rock... Ms. Sandy!!!!!


----------



## MDsUnique

SandyMcC said:


> You're welcome! The video is made. Originally, I did the ASU template you'll see in the background towards the end. But I neglected to turn on my Flip camera and only THOUGHT I recorded most of it!  That's my only complaint about the Flip, you have to press the record button firmly. This has happened a few times now.
> 
> So, I was worried that I might do it again and I only have the one sheet of Hartco resist, so I created a simpler template for the second recording. But both patterns cut just great on the Silhouette SD.
> 
> Cutting Hartco Resist on a Silhouette


Thank you so much! If a picture is worth a thousand words - what's a moving picture (video) worth? Priceless!! I'll view it a few times I'm sure - great tips in such a short clip! Thanks again!


----------



## allhamps

Ok, guys, two questions:

1. When I start up my Funtime, I get a warning that I need to set my font resolution at 96 dpi. I don't have a numeric setting when I go to the Appearance screen in my control panel, so how do I know when I'm at 96 dpi, and what happens if I don't want to change my resolution?

2. The tip of the day that popped up said "you can remove the double lines on an imported .ai, .eps, etc file", but it doesn't say how you do this. Does anyone know?


----------



## allhamps

Ok, this is just a quick comparison. I found this new font that I love. It's called Aphrodite. Fonts are one of the things I hate doing the most because there's so much manual adjustment after the stones are placed. Well, I did a name, Shaunette, in DAS with the Aphrodite and 2mm stones, and I did the same thing in Funtime.

Attached are pictures of the RAW results after the stones have been placed. Wanna guess who's the winner?


----------



## sjidohair

allhamps said:


> Ok, this is just a quick comparison. I found this new font that I love. It's called Aphrodite. Fonts are one of the things I hate doing the most because there's so much manual adjustment after the stones are placed. Well, I did a name, Shaunette, in DAS with the Aphrodite and 2mm stones, and I did the same thing in Funtime.
> 
> Attached are pictures of the RAW results after the stones have been placed. Wanna guess who's the winner?


thanks for the post showing us this,,, I too love that font.


----------



## taricp35

My guess is Funtime!


----------



## ashamutt

SandyMcC said:


> You're welcome! The video is made. Originally, I did the ASU template you'll see in the background towards the end. But I neglected to turn on my Flip camera and only THOUGHT I recorded most of it!  That's my only complaint about the Flip, you have to press the record button firmly. This has happened a few times now.
> 
> So, I was worried that I might do it again and I only have the one sheet of Hartco resist, so I created a simpler template for the second recording. But both patterns cut just great on the Silhouette SD.
> 
> Cutting Hartco Resist on a Silhouette


 

THAT video made my whole day!!! 

You are awesome!!!
Thank you SandyM for all of your help!


P.S. I will GLADLY send you another sheet!!!!  With pleasure!


----------



## ashamutt

allhamps said:


> Ok, guys, two questions:
> 
> 1. When I start up my Funtime, I get a warning that I need to set my font resolution at 96 dpi. I don't have a numeric setting when I go to the Appearance screen in my control panel, so how do I know when I'm at 96 dpi, and what happens if I don't want to change my resolution?
> 
> 2. The tip of the day that popped up said "you can remove the double lines on an imported .ai, .eps, etc file", but it doesn't say how you do this. Does anyone know?


 
I am still learning how to work the Funtime software.....so I can't be much help as of now.
(I have been busy with an order)
(gimme time though)

Have you joined the funtime forum?
Maybe if you post there they can help?
Funtimescrapbooking.com ~ Index


or maybe Melinda's funtime yahoo group
funtimesoftware : FunTime Scrapbooking Software


But I bet that SandyMcC will have the answer before anyone......as she always seem to do!!
(welovesandymccauley) 

I am curious about this 96dpi thing because I got that same message as well....


----------



## SandyMcC

allhamps said:


> Ok, guys, two questions:
> 
> 1. When I start up my Funtime, I get a warning that I need to set my font resolution at 96 dpi. I don't have a numeric setting when I go to the Appearance screen in my control panel, so how do I know when I'm at 96 dpi, and what happens if I don't want to change my resolution?


Which Windows operating system do you use? I found it in Windows 7... but I haven't looked in XP yet. 




allhamps said:


> 2. The tip of the day that popped up said "you can remove the double lines on an imported .ai, .eps, etc file", but it doesn't say how you do this. Does anyone know?


I only know how to do it in ACS/KNK Studio. : ( Have you joined the Funtime Software Yahoo group yet? You might want to do that so you can get quick answers to questions like these. Or go to the Funtime message board. Everyone here is still a little too new to the software.


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> Have you joined the funtime forum?
> Maybe if you post there they can help?
> Funtimescrapbooking.com ~ Index
> 
> 
> or maybe Melinda's funtime yahoo group
> funtimesoftware : FunTime Scrapbooking Software


Looks like we're typing at the same time again!


----------



## ashamutt

SandyMcC said:


> Looks like we're typing at the same time again!


 
LOL!!! of course!!


----------



## ashamutt

allhamps said:


> ....
> 1. When I start up my Funtime, I get a warning that I need to set my font resolution at 96 dpi. I don't have a numeric setting when I go to the Appearance screen in my control panel, so how do I know when I'm at 96 dpi, and what happens if I don't want to change my resolution?.....


 
Does this help at all...?
Funtimescrapbooking.com ~ View topic - Create, Open, Learn Screen problem!!!


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> Does this help at all...?
> Funtimescrapbooking.com ~ View topic - Create, Open, Learn Screen problem!!!


Well done, Mrs. Bacon!


----------



## ashamutt

Here is a new FUNTIME 2010 video!

Rhinestones 101 in Funtime Deluxe 

On Michelle's youtube channel:
YouTube - Rhinestones 101 in Funtime Deluxe

And here is the same video on paperthreads . com
Funtime Deluxe 2010: Rhinestones 101 - Paperthreads Forum

THANKS Michelle!!


----------



## DTFuqua

Thats the video I needed to see. Does the $50 version have the island lines for fills? I can't seem to find where to get the trail download link for the $50 version if someone would help me out?


----------



## ccourtenay

I have both programs and unfortunately the $50 software does NOT come with this feature..its there..but when you click on it, there is a pop up to purchase the 2010 version.


----------



## pebbles822

I was wondering if anyone can tell me how to resize my rhinestones in WinPCSIGN and change the distance between my rhinestones once I've erased the original line? Is there anyway to edit the size and distance between the rhinestones when the original line has been deleted?

Thanks
Becky


----------



## charles95405

I don't believe that you can change the spacing but with the image selected and double click on the new stone size, should change the size globally...but again..not the spacing...maybe in the next update


----------



## charles95405

Sandy Mac.. I have long admired your ability with the programs/systems you support and I have said the manual for ACS system is one of the best I have seen in its clarity and coverage... I just viewed your latest video on Hartco and as usual it was very good....But I was soured by the childish wording at the end. what a shame to ruin an otherwise a good piece of information


----------



## Rodney

> I just viewed your latest video on Hartco and as usual it was very good....But I was soured by the childish wording at the end. what a shame to ruin an otherwise a good piece of information


Is Hartco related to Funtime software somehow?


----------



## ashamutt

Rodney said:


> Is Hartco related to Funtime software somehow?


Hartco is not related to anything in particular...and also related to alot of things.

It is a material that a lot of people use to cut rhinestone stencils.

So it will be in most threads.

THIS person wanted to purchase funtime2010 but didn't know if the cutter she wanted to buy would cut the hartco material...
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t111456-25.html#post677282

So, SandyMcC made a video and put it on youtube for everyone.


----------



## SandyMcC

charles95405 said:


> Sandy Mac.. I have long admired your ability with the programs/systems you support and I have said the manual for ACS system is one of the best I have seen in its clarity and coverage... I just viewed your latest video on Hartco and as usual it was very good....But I was soured by the childish wording at the end. what a shame to ruin an otherwise a good piece of information


Charles, I come from a long line of tough Texans. If a competitor is going to ridicule me at HIS message board, I'm going to take him on in any way that I see fit.


----------



## SandyMcC

Rodney said:


> Is Hartco related to Funtime software somehow?


Rodney, I made the video in response to Post #374 in this thread, thus that's why I posted the link here, as well. I know another member also recently asked if the Hartco would cut on a Silhouette but I can't remember where it was asked. If you think I should start a new thread to announce this video, I'm happy to do so.


----------



## Rodney

ashamutt said:


> Hartco is not related to anything in particular...and also related to alot of things.
> 
> It is a material that a lot of people use to cut rhinestone stencils.
> 
> So it will be in most threads.


Thanks for the clarification. Well, hopefully things can go back to the main topic of the Funtime Rhinestone Software 

Let's try to leave the drama off board for PMs, emails and phone calls so this thread can stay productive  There's been a OT few drifts in this thread from different posters, but it was good to see it back on track again...let's keep it going.


----------



## MDsUnique

ashamutt said:


> Here is a new FUNTIME 2010 video!
> 
> Rhinestones 101 in Funtime Deluxe
> 
> On Michelle's youtube channel:
> YouTube - Rhinestones 101 in Funtime Deluxe
> 
> And here is the same video on paperthreads . com
> Funtime Deluxe 2010: Rhinestones 101 - Paperthreads Forum
> 
> THANKS Michelle!!


Mrs. Bacon,
Thanks for posting the video link! With this one and SandyMcC's video, I'm really getting a feel for the software/hardware capabilities that are possible for even one as inexperienced as I! 

I clicked on the direct YouTube link and found these other videos that I think may be posted by someone from SignMax themselves. The user signs as "yrsignmax" and has his/her own channel with a variety of videos related to FunTime and WinPCSIGN. The most recent 6 episodes are about the rhinestone feature. Here's a link to the most recent:
YouTube - yrsignmax's Channel


----------



## pebbles822

Thanks for your reply, Charles. It was very helpful.
Becky


----------



## CyberSultan

pebbles822 said:


> I was wondering if anyone can tell me how to resize my rhinestones in WinPCSIGN and change the distance between my rhinestones once I've erased the original line? Is there anyway to edit the size and distance between the rhinestones when the original line has been deleted?
> 
> Thanks
> Becky


If you are looking to retain the same rhinestone image size, then the spacing cannot be adjusted automatically (which would require a change in the layout of the circles). However, if you don't mind your design becoming a little larger or smaller in order to change the spacing, then you can select your design and resize it larger or smaller using the sizing handles. This will result in changing your spacing, but will also change the circle sizes. Then use the method Charles pointed out on how to change the circle sizes to what you want them to be.

For you Funtime owners, you have an extra option when doing these steps. If you hold down the shift key while resizing your selected design using the sizing handles, it will change the spacing but *retain the original circle sizes*. If you do not hold down the shift key while doing the resizing, it will behave like WinPCSIGN and change both spacing and circle sizes.


----------



## sunnydayz

CyberSultan said:


> If you are looking to retain the same rhinestone image size, then the spacing cannot be adjusted automatically (which would require a change in the layout of the circles). However, if you don't mind your design becoming a little larger or smaller in order to change the spacing, then you can select your design and resize it larger or smaller using the sizing handles. This will result in changing your spacing, but will also change the circle sizes. Then use the method Charles pointed out on how to change the circle sizes to what you want them to be.
> 
> For you Funtime owners, you have an extra option when doing these steps. If you hold down the shift key while resizing your selected design using the sizing handles, it will change the spacing but *retain the original circle sizes*. If you do not hold down the shift key while doing the resizing, it will behave like WinPCSIGN and change both spacing and circle sizes.


That is an awesome tip Scott, thanks for that. I had no idea about using the shift tool that way. That could come in real handy if a customer wants the design larger or smaller but with the same size stones. Again Awesome tip, thanks again


----------



## CyberSultan

You bet!


----------



## printchic

We'll I finally got around to trying my Funtime Deluxe 2010 Rhinestone Feature.

First I took my stick person girl that was in JPG format and converted it to vector. The vector version is not quite perfect but I am not that familiar with the software yet to fix it.

Next I created a rhinestone design from the vector version (despite its imperfections). I didn't correct any imperfections so that you can see exactly what I got. I didn't do anything but push a button no tweaking of any kind. 

I will redo the vector design and then try again but I thought it wasn't too bad for a first try. 

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## BML Builder

Yes, I think it did do pretty well. And so far, it seems to be pretty easy to work with also. Thanks for the post!!


----------



## allhamps

You guys are awesome. I've been so busy, that I can hardly breath, but I really want to get more into my Funtime. I will join the groups and forums, but I thank you again for all of your help!!!


----------



## sjidohair

printchic said:


> We'll I finally got around to trying my Funtime Deluxe 2010 Rhinestone Feature.
> 
> First I took my stick person girl that was in JPG format and converted it to vector. The vector version is not quite perfect but I am not that familiar with the software yet to fix it.
> 
> Next I created a rhinestone design from the vector version (despite its imperfections). I didn't correct any imperfections so that you can see exactly what I got. I didn't do anything but push a button no tweaking of any kind.
> 
> I will redo the vector design and then try again but I thought it wasn't too bad for a first try.
> 
> Signed,
> Printchic


Angela,, You did a great job,,,


----------



## MDsUnique

Looking at Angela's sample design made me think of a question. Mind you, I have no knowledge of how a template/vinyl cutter works (just would like to own one of those!). When you make these rhinestone Templates and you have lots of little circles as close as those double lines, does the material not break or become so fragile that it's hard to handle?


----------



## charles95405

It is really hard to tell just what the dimensions are for the file shown, but I have done many templates with close images and they have not torn. The material is rather sturdy and you can get really close stones. It does get a bit more difficult with smaller stones..but most work just fine


----------



## MDsUnique

charles95405 said:


> It is really hard to tell just what the dimensions are for the file shown, but I have done many templates with close images and they have not torn. The material is rather sturdy and you can get really close stones. It does get a bit more difficult with smaller stones..but most work just fine


 Thanks for the quick response! I was playing around with the rhinestone feature in my demo copy of the WinPCSIGN software (made by the same people as Funtime). Since most of the True Type fonts produce double line rhinestone reproduction of the wording used, I was curious as to how the cutter would make the circles so close together and yet not destroy the template material.


----------



## charles95405

i use WinPC and as long as the stones are not actually touching and you are using a good template material you should be fine. I am not at the office. Later I will post an image of a partial design to show how close you can get


----------



## charles95405

here is a part of design showing ss6 stones really close and the template material did not tear


----------



## DTFuqua

charles95405 said:


> here is a part of design showing ss6 stones really close and the template material did not tear


 good one Charles. What template material is that you used?


----------



## MDsUnique

charles95405 said:


> here is a part of design showing ss6 stones really close and the template material did not tear


 Wow! Thank you for taking the time to post the image! 
It's great to see the actual detail. The picture file name seems to indicate that it's a stone size SS6 which is really small, right, so that quality is really good! Thanks again!


----------



## charles95405

This was cut using WinPCsign Pro 2010 using a GCC jaguar IV cutter using DAS rhinestone material. and yes this was cut using size 3.3mm for Korean SS6 stones


----------



## LetItShine

charles95405 said:


> This was cut using WinPCsign Pro 2010 using a GCC jaguar IV cutter using DAS rhinestone material. and yes this was cut using size 3.3mm for Korean SS6 stones


Charles;

Are you happy with the way the Funtime creates the stencils? I haven't purchased an actual rhinestone software system yet. Still weighing the cost; DAS seems great, but a little steep for me now; the Funtime is more afforable, but is the lesser price product still a good item to work with? I have done okay working in CorelDraw and making the stencils with my laser engraver. What is your suggestion on the different software?
Thank you
Tana


----------



## charles95405

Tana...I will try to answer without getting myself into trouble. I know absolutely nothing about funtime or ACS other than what I have read on this forum. I have not used either one. The image I posted was done with WinPCSign Pro 2010, distributed by the same company that produces Funtime series. I have been using that program recently. However I do have 4 other methods of rhinestones...I know, I know...I gotta get a life!..but I have DAS system. It can be pricey but I started with DAS and their smart designer/corel system several years ago. It is a dynamite system, all parts designed to work together. I also have a Roland EGX350 desk top engraver and two manual setting systems. WinPCSignPro 2010 is my latest to use and I find it a very good program..It is somewhere around $100-$150 more than some of Funtime prices I think.

So am I happy with WinPc..yes but then remember I could be biased as I am a distributor. I know that several have posted very good reports on Funtime verison. I think..repeat....think..that some of the Funtime programs you can design very well and if your cutter is not supported, it is easy to export/import to Corel and then cut...or to your cutter software. The quality of the stencils rests more with the stencil material used/the ability of the user than with the software its self. I use DAS stencil material. I believe some members have reported satisfactory results with Hartco 425 series.

End opinion is that WinPC, Funtime, ACS, DAS and Roland R-Wear are all good programs that will produce excellent results. So I suggest start with one you can afford to see if your market will later on support a large investment


----------



## LetItShine

charles95405 said:


> Tana...I will try to answer without getting myself into trouble. I know absolutely nothing about funtime or ACS other than what I have read on this forum. I have not used either one. The image I posted was done with WinPCSign Pro 2010, distributed by the same company that produces Funtime series. I have been using that program recently. However I do have 4 other methods of rhinestones...I know, I know...I gotta get a life!..but I have DAS system. It can be pricey but I started with DAS and their smart designer/corel system several years ago. It is a dynamite system, all parts designed to work together. I also have a Roland EGX350 desk top engraver and two manual setting systems. WinPCSignPro 2010 is my latest to use and I find it a very good program..It is somewhere around $100-$150 more than some of Funtime prices I think.
> 
> So am I happy with WinPc..yes but then remember I could be biased as I am a distributor. I know that several have posted very good reports on Funtime verison. I think..repeat....think..that some of the Funtime programs you can design very well and if your cutter is not supported, it is easy to export/import to Corel and then cut...or to your cutter software. The quality of the stencils rests more with the stencil material used/the ability of the user than with the software its self. I use DAS stencil material. I believe some members have reported satisfactory results with Hartco 425 series.
> 
> End opinion is that WinPC, Funtime, ACS, DAS and Roland R-Wear are all good programs that will produce excellent results. So I suggest start with one you can afford to see if your market will later on support a large investment


Charles;

Thank you very much, I understand about not getting yourself in to trouble. I misunderstood and thought you were also using FunTime. Thanks for your information and explanation. I greatly appreciate it.
Tana


----------



## yorkie lover

hello again everyone...i don't know if anyone can help me...i got my winpcsign software but when I send to my roland cx300 it says usb error... and i registered it but the forum won;t let me log in...I am on a windows 7 computer ????


----------



## CyberSultan

Alison, have you already installed the usb driver for the cx300? If so, what are the port options you are selecting when choosing your cutter?


----------



## charles95405

check your printer/fax folder and see if the Roland is listed..if not you need to install the windows driver for it...then it should work

what forum are you trying to log into...I would contact your vendor and they should help you.


----------



## charles95405

I answered a similar post on another forum...but in case it was not you...here is what I posted

The roland cx300 is an older unit and does not show up on roland cutter page but they do have a link to legacy machines and the cx300 is listed...the link to the page is
http://support.rolanddga.com/_layouts/rolandreports/_productsupportsearch.aspx


----------



## CyberSultan

If this does end up being the case and there is no driver available from Roland for the cx300 that is compatible, does this cutter have a serial or parallel port you could use?

Regarding product support sites, there are a couple dealers of WinPCSIGN 2010. There is a link in the software that points to the manufacturer's support site, but as Charles indicated, each dealer may have their own product support site. Checking our records, you may have purchased this from us this week. If so, we sure appreciate Charles jumping in and assisting here. Please feel free to use our support site anytime for support issues, which is linked from the ordering site.


----------



## yorkie lover

no I thought the software had the drivers???


----------



## yorkie lover

charles95405 said:


> I answered a similar post on another forum...but in case it was not you...here is what I posted
> 
> The roland cx300 is an older unit and does not show up on roland cutter page but they do have a link to legacy machines and the cx300 is listed...the link to the page is
> http://support.rolanddga.com/_layouts/rolandreports/_productsupportsearch.aspx


----------



## yorkie lover

CyberSultan said:


> If this does end up being the case and there is no driver available from Roland for the cx300 that is compatible, does this cutter have a serial or parallel port you could use?
> 
> Regarding product support sites, there are a couple dealers of WinPCSIGN 2010. There is a link in the software that points to the manufacturer's support site, but as Charles indicated, each dealer may have their own product support site. Checking our records, you may have purchased this from us this week. If so, we sure appreciate Charles jumping in and assisting here. Please feel free to use our support site anytime for support issues, which is linked from the ordering site.



well the cutter does have a printer port...but my computer doesn't have one....is there a special cable i can buy that would work?


----------



## yorkie lover

charles95405 said:


> I answered a similar post on another forum...but in case it was not you...here is what I posted
> 
> The roland cx300 is an older unit and does not show up on roland cutter page but they do have a link to legacy machines and the cx300 is listed...the link to the page is
> http://support.rolanddga.com/_layouts/rolandreports/_productsupportsearch.aspx


----------



## yorkie lover

charles95405 said:


> check your printer/fax folder and see if the Roland is listed..if not you need to install the windows driver for it...then it should work
> 
> what forum are you trying to log into...I would contact your vendor and they should help you.


 the winpcsign forum but I got into it...i am signing up for your forum ... no it is not listed in the printer folder..


----------



## CyberSultan

Sent you an email to see about setting up a call to talk through your computer configuration.


----------



## SandyMcC

Alison, did you change the Com Port and Baud Rate to whatever is currently in use on your Roland? See attached screen shot. I had to change both in order to get my KNK Maxx to cut from Funtime, thus I would assume you would need to do the same for your Roland.


----------



## plan b

You may need to get a usb to serial adapter to run this machine, like what you see here, USB RS-232 Serial Adapter DB-9 Male works with all Windows and Mac USBG-232MINI LOW PRICE $18.95 this adds a serial com port to your computer ( plug and play) this sounds like the work around you may need. You still need to contact Roland Monday to see if this is the solution that you need.


----------



## charles95405

most software that uses a printer/cutter etc do not contain the drivers for specific devices. That is included on the disk that comes with the device. For example when you get a new printer, you will have a setup configuration file on the disk so the printer and computer is connected. This is especially critical if you are using a USB connection. This setup will then let the programs work with the device. So when a program is listed as working with a device, there is an assumption that the proper drivers have been installed. There is a pretty active users forum on the Roland site and I would suggest you join that group. Also perhaps Dana from Roland will see this and help. He is (or was) the manager of the cutter div of Roland and is a contributor on this forum from time to time.


----------



## CyberSultan

We have a call this morning to look at the setup. In the current absence of a posted 64-bit usb driver (see Status for Windows 7 with cutting Products), last night I suggested to Alison in an email that what may be needed is a usb-to-parallel converter.

The other option would be to add a parallel card to the computer itself. The usb-to-parallel converter would provide the most flexibility out of the two options as it could then be used if the cutter ever needed to be connected to a different computer that also did not have a built-in parallel port.

It would be good to note for anyone considering upgrading or purchasing a computer with a 64-bit OS is if the cutter (with usb connection) you have or are considering purchasing has a 64-bit usb driver available from the cutter manufacturer for that OS. If not, you may want to ensure you have an alternate way of connecting to the cutter that does not require a 64-bit usb driver. If both your computer and cutter have a common port such as serial or parallel, that will work. If your cutter has a serial or parallel port and your computer does not, then a usb converter to either serial or parallel would be necessary. If you do purchase a usb converter, you will want to make sure it is supported by your 64-bit OS.


----------



## plan b

Win 7 requires the device to be digitally signed so the only result I see here is the adapter, this may or may not be the case but it is the only solution IMO


----------



## dan-ann

Thanks Sandy - changing the baud rate was the missing link for getting my knk maxx to run with winpc 2010


----------



## SandyMcC

Great! So happy to hear that I was able to help someone with my post!


----------



## yorkie lover

CyberSultan said:


> We have a call this morning to look at the setup. In the current absence of a posted 64-bit usb driver (see Status for Windows 7 with cutting Products), last night I suggested to Alison in an email that what may be needed is a usb-to-parallel converter.
> 
> The other option would be to add a parallel card to the computer itself. The usb-to-parallel converter would provide the most flexibility out of the two options as it could then be used if the cutter ever needed to be connected to a different computer that also did not have a built-in parallel port.
> 
> It would be good to note for anyone considering upgrading or purchasing a computer with a 64-bit OS is if the cutter (with usb connection) you have or are considering purchasing has a 64-bit usb driver available from the cutter manufacturer for that OS. If not, you may want to ensure you have an alternate way of connecting to the cutter that does not require a 64-bit usb driver. If both your computer and cutter have a common port such as serial or parallel, that will work. If your cutter has a serial or parallel port and your computer does not, then a usb converter to either serial or parallel would be necessary. If you do purchase a usb converter, you will want to make sure it is supported by your 64-bit OS.


Hey Scott 
ok I got the usb to parallel cable and installed the software but the guy at frys said I would need to download the software from belkin for win 7...so I'm trying to find that now..
alison


----------



## charles95405

Alison ....here is a link after a google search. You should be able to find what you are looking for at one of these links. I can't get more specific as I do not know the model you purchased..

http://www.google.com/search?q=belk...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## CyberSultan

I'm sure Alison can fill everyone in, but we were able to walk through the configuration this evening and she was able to do two successful test cuts while we were on the phone.  The instructions that came with the Belkin USB Parallel Printer Adapter and the way it configures it in Windows 7 made for a not-so-straightforward process in getting it configured with WinPCSIGN. But we got it to work.  It probably helps being a Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer.  Alison was also a very pleasant and easy person to work with. She is going to do some more things with her cutter over the next few days and ensure everything is still working good.

I will write up a support document on this so that it can be referenced in the future in case anyone finds themselves requiring this solution.


----------



## yorkie lover

yippee! Scott got it working tonight for me...I called him and he walked me through getting it working with the parallel to usb cable I bought at frys... thank you so much everyone for all of your help...it is so awesome that everyone is so willing to give of their time to help someone else..this is a great forum and i hope i can pay your kindness forward at some time.


----------



## sunnydayz

Thanks Scott and Allison for reporting back what worked. That is what I love about this forum and its members, they are always so willing to help  Thanks again for the solution.


----------



## yorkie lover

I installed the software that came with the cable even though it said it was for win 98 thru xp
then Scott had me install a generic printer through the add new printer and named it roland then we rebooted the computer and in the settings- plotter codes in winpcsign he had me choose the windows printer ( I think thats what it was called) and accept it and that worked...be sure to look for his tutorial as he will explain it better lol ...just wanted to give everyone an update...oh the cable cost $22.99 at frys and it was a belkin..
hope this helps someone else...


----------



## SandyMcC

Congrats, Alison! And thanks, Scott! We have owners of older KNK's and the original Maxx cutters that need converter cables for communicating with 64 bit operating systems. Accugraphic has been selling a Z-Tec converter cable for the past year, however they recently ran out of stock and I have a customer needing to purchase one. I'm going to recommend she try a Belkin converter because not ALL brands will work, based on feedback we've received.


----------



## sunnydayz

So I have been playing for a bit with the centerline font maker in funtime, and its really quite easy. I would not think that making your own fonts for certain words would be that hard, but it would be nice to have fonts that are already made. However it is possible to make your own with the centerline function in funtime. Here are a couple I did, without really any tweaking, just making them quickly to see how it worked. I used a video that Ashamutt had found that made it super easy to follow on how to do.


----------



## sunnydayz

Scott/cybersultan I also love the font you created, and think that for what you are selling it for, it is well worth it. I love that curlz font, and it looks great in the single line format for rhinestones. I got this font from http://rhinestonedesignz.com/Rhinestone-Fonts.html if anyone else is interested in a more fancy font then the basic ones that the program comes with. its really nice


----------



## BML Builder

sunnydayz said:


> So I have been playing for a bit with the centerline font maker in funtime, and its really quite easy. I would not think that making your own fonts for certain words would be that hard, but it would be nice to have fonts that are already made. However it is possible to make your own with the centerline function in funtime. Here are a couple I did, without really any tweaking, just making them quickly to see how it worked. I used a video that Ashamutt had found that made it super easy to follow on how to do.


What video did Ashamutt find and where did she find it?


----------



## ashamutt

BML Builder said:


> What video did Ashamutt find and where did she find it?


 Here is the video...

Centerlineword_demo


and it is from here...
http://www.signmax.us/phpbb2/viewforum.php?f=3&sid=250860fed9ebe702c84595345ead1055


----------



## yorkie lover

Thank you sooo much for that link it is just what I needed...you rock!
do you know how to create entire line alphabets?


----------



## ashamutt

yorkie lover said:


> .....do you know how to create entire line alphabets?


Me? not yet.

I do believe that Scott from Rhinestonedesignz.com will be creating them - center-line fonts upper & lower case - and selling them at a VERY reasonable price.

He has one up for sale so far...
Rhinestone Fonts | Rhinestone Essentials | Rhinestone Designz.com

And many more to come!


----------



## sjidohair

Did anyone else get the new update today for wnpcsign2010,,, 
it downloaded very smooth,, and updated.


----------



## ashamutt

yorkie lover said:


> ......do you know how to create entire line alphabets?


 
You can also create them in CorelDraw.
I will dig up some tutorials.


----------



## sjidohair

There is a font Creator built into our programs, which programs for sure carry this feature, I dont know, 
What a font Creator does, is gives you the ablilty to creat your own, fonts, and keep them in your software, to reuse as a font. 
So you create a whole alphabet and have it the next time you want to use that specific font .
Rhinestone or reg fonts.. I have not had a chance to play with it yet,, just read about it in the manual.
MMM


----------



## ashamutt

Here is a quote from Scott at the rhinestonedesignz forum...
(in this thread)
Fonts for rhinestone placement


"_I do see the font creator feature in both Funtime and WinPCSIGN Pro, but it is not as apparent in Funtime. In WinPCSIGN, there is a *Create font* option in the *Text* menu. This opens the *Create font* toolbar. In Funtime, I had to do the following to get to get access to the same toolbar:_

_1. In the *View *menu, choose *Toolbars*._
_2. Scroll down the list, click the checkbox next to *Create font*, then click *OK*._

_You should now see a toolbar on the right-hand side of the screen used for creating fonts. I have not used this feature yet myself, but hope to get a chance to learn it soon._

_If anyone has already used this feature or gets a chance to use it before I do, it would be great to hear how it works for you."_


----------



## DTFuqua

Isn't that a feature to mostly make images into fonts like, well, some of the image collections that are "fonts" .


----------



## dan-ann

how do we get the new download


----------



## CyberSultan

When you open WinPCSIGN (while connected to the Internet), you are automatically notified that there is a newer version of WinPCSIGN available and are prompted if you would like to download the new version. If you choose Yes, you are then directed to the manufacturer's website to an update download page where you can download the latest update for installation. You do not need to uninstall your current version before running the update. However, I would ensure that your WinPCSIGN software is closed prior to running the update. The installation process is pretty straight-forward, but please let me know if anyone has any questions on the steps.

This update adds an "SS info" button to your rhinestone window that allows you to see how many stones of each size is used in your design. If you select a portion of your design before clicking the button, it will also show you the stone counts of the sizes within your selection. The update also improves the fill function in centimeters, as well as correcting the look of the desktop shortcut used to launch WinPCSIGN Pro 2010 (was a blank/plain icon before, but is now much nicer).

As with any software update, if you notice anything that is not working as you would expect, just post what you are seeing and I can pass that feedback on to the manufacturer. Also, if you have suggestions on what you would like to see added to the WinPCSIGN Pro 2010 or Funtime 2010 products as far as new or improved functionality, I am more than happy to pass those suggestions on as well as that feedback is important.


----------



## ashamutt

The below is what I received in my "funtime newsletter" a few days ago.
I have not upgraded as of yet because I am waiting for SandyMcC to make sure "upgrade" does not change - for the worse - the version that I received on the disc.





*Software update*

*04 MAY 2010 - 0 comment*

A new update has been released for Funtime 2010 & Funtime Rhinestones 2010 

*(Update process starts automatically when you open your software version). *

New in this update: 

1. Add counter of selected rhinestones
2. Fill function improved in centimeters


----------



## sjidohair

My version is wnpcsign2010,, and when i tryed to load up my program it was there waiting for me,, yahooo

and the stone count feature is a new lil SS button down between apply and fill
when you push it you will see your stone count, that you have selected


----------



## yorkie lover

ashamutt said:


> You can also create them in CorelDraw.
> I will dig up some tutorials.


oh that would be great thanks!


----------



## ashamutt

DTFuqua said:


> Isn't that a feature to mostly make images into fonts like, well, some of the image collections that are "fonts" .


 
Hey Terry, 
Please help me to understand what you mean.
(I am quite daft at the moment! lol)


----------



## DTFuqua

Wingdings or webdings I think most of them are called. Try looking up free fonts and look at some of them.


----------



## BlingItOn

CyberSultan said:


> For you Funtime owners, you have an extra option when doing these steps. If you hold down the shift key while resizing your selected design using the sizing handles, it will change the spacing but *retain the original circle sizes*. If you do not hold down the shift key while doing the resizing, it will behave like WinPCSIGN and change both spacing and circle sizes.


Does anyone know if you can do this same thing with the ACS software?


----------



## SandyMcC

BlingItOn said:


> Does anyone know if you can do this same thing with the ACS software?


Not that I'm aware of. Handy feature, I'm sure.


----------



## allhamps

ashamutt said:


> The below is what I received in my "funtime newsletter" a few days ago.
> I have not upgraded as of yet because I am waiting for SandyMcC to make sure "upgrade" does not change - for the worse - the version that I received on the disc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Software update*
> 
> *04 MAY 2010 - 0 comment*
> 
> A new update has been released for Funtime 2010 & Funtime Rhinestones 2010
> 
> *(Update process starts automatically when you open your software version). *
> 
> New in this update:
> 
> 1. Add counter of selected rhinestones
> 2. Fill function improved in centimeters


I got this too, but nothing updated when I opened my Funtime software


----------



## ashamutt

Same here.
Though I am still going to wait to update anyway.


----------



## edua

Im interested in this software, but can anybody tellme if this software opens and Exports EPS files?


----------



## sunnydayz

edua said:


> Im interested in this software, but can anybody tellme if this software opens and Exports EPS files?


I have the funtime software and yes you can import and export eps files


----------



## sjidohair

I have the wnpcsign2010 version 
and you can import a eps file and you can export a eps file.


----------



## edua

great. Now, I will be using this software to create the *Rhinestone * template Then exporting the EPS and then sending it to cut with my Versacamm software which can import EPS files. Do i need the Full Funtime 2010 for $169 or i can just get the Funtime Rhinestones for $45 and that will be good enought? I still dont get the difference between those 2


----------



## sunnydayz

If you are exporting the files and cutting elsewhere, from my understanding the cheaper version should work fine, as you are not cutting directly with it. The only reason you would need the more expensive version were if you were wanting to cut directly from it to one of the cutters it supports.


----------



## allhamps

I also had a hard time understanding the difference between the 45.00 and the 169.00. I don't know if the 45.00 version does the imports and exports. I know you can PRINT your rhinestone designs with the 45.00 version. I just played it safe and went with the 169.00 version, which definitely imports and exports eps and other file versions.


----------



## Rodney

Please note that some posts have been moved out of this thread that discussed circumventing the software manufacturers limitations on the different versions of the software. Please let's respect the vendors wishes and how they intended the drivers to be used ​


----------



## ashamutt

Rodney said:


> Please note that some posts have been moved out of this thread that discussed circumventing the software manufacturers limitations on the different versions of the software. Please let's respect the vendors wishes and how they intended the drivers to be used ​


So it is "not right" to do that?

I thought a driver was a driver and could be used or downloaded to any software program?
Please help me to understand.

IF I *own* something I should be able to add whatever I want to it...right?


----------



## mazinger

im confuse with ?


----------



## jemmyell

Hi,

Has anybody installed the $50 version on more than one computer?

Does it 'phone home' for activation?

-James


----------



## Rodney

ashamutt said:


> So it is "not right" to do that?
> 
> I thought a driver was a driver and could be used or downloaded to any software program?
> Please help me to understand.
> 
> IF I *own* something I should be able to add whatever I want to it...right?


The posts that were removed were discussing how to use a driver from a _*demo*_ version of a full featured software to make a _lesser_ featured software have more features.

This would be circumventing what the software developer had in mind for their software versions. More expensive software often has different features than less expensive versions. Copying drivers from _demo software_ that you don't have a full license for to get the features that haven't been paid for isn't something we want to encourage here.

Software developers have to make money too, just like t-shirt sellers, so we don't want to encourage people getting around their restrictions or licenses.

I hope that helps to clarify things.


----------



## Rodney

jemmyell said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anybody installed the $50 version on more than one computer?
> 
> Does it 'phone home' for activation?
> 
> -James


You would need to check with the software vendor to see if they allow their software to be installed on more than one computer.


----------



## sjidohair

James, 
I am not sure what versions all have dongles, 
but If your version has a dongle, you would be able to load the program in more than one computer, and insert your dongle to access the program
I have a dongled version and use it on my pc and my laptop.
I just keep the dongle on my key chain so i always have it.


----------



## ashamutt

Rodney said:


> The posts that were removed were discussing how to use a driver from a _*demo*_ version of a full featured software to make a _lesser_ featured software have more features.
> 
> This would be circumventing what the software developer had in mind for their software versions. More expensive software often has different features than less expensive versions. Copying drivers from _demo software_ that you don't have a full license for to get the features that haven't been paid for isn't something we want to encourage here.
> 
> Software developers have to make money too, just like t-shirt sellers, so we don't want to encourage people getting around their restrictions or licenses.
> 
> I hope that helps to clarify things.


 
TOTALLY make sense.
Thanks for answering.

If one were to get a specific "cutter driver" online from a free source - not a demo or anything - and then add that driver to the funtime software ...would that be ok????


----------



## Rodney

ashamutt said:


> TOTALLY make sense.
> Thanks for answering.
> 
> If one were to get a specific "cutter driver" online from a free source - not a demo or anything - and then add that driver to the funtime software ...would that be ok????


That would totally depend on the licensing of the software involved, but in general we don't want to encourage trying to circumvent software developers licensing and income by finding ways to get around their restrictions.


----------



## Eview1

I have been reading this thread and a couple other areas about the differences in systems and software and would like to thank you all for the information, testing, playing, etc. You have given me much to think on. I own Summa Cutters (T750/D620) and was happy to see many different types. I am still reading but have a question, will some of the software work for me using summa cutter control/tools? As a person who is new to this forum I must say you all have made me very happy!

Thanks much

Evie


----------



## ashamutt

Here is a great video for all of us "funtime/winpcsign" users.

It is about _designing rhinestone decals _in the funtime/winpcsign software.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t122650.html#post721381
Please send your "thanks" to Cybersultan! 


I will be doing this over the weekend and will update.


----------



## BlingItOn

Another great instructional video! Thank you Cybersultan and you too Mrs. B for posting the link.


----------



## CyberSultan

Absolutely! 

Scott


----------



## DTFuqua

Well I finaly bit the bullit and ordered the funtime 2010. I couldn't resist after reading about the "rhinestone decals" . Thanks ya'll.
Terry


----------



## sjidohair

Terry, 
If you need any help, just ask,, 
all of us will help


----------



## DTFuqua

sjidohair said:


> Terry,
> If you need any help, just ask,,
> all of us will help


 Thanks. I'm kinda hard headed but not real stupid so I know I'll probably be taking you/ya'll up on that offer. I had been putting this purchase off for some time now but finding the "rhinestone decals" thread showed me a new way to make something out of the rhinestones. I have made quite a few shirts but haven't sold a single one. Yet! The decals is something I can make ahead of time and take to a flea market near me when Cathy is able to get around some. I wouldn't be able to run a plotter, computer, and heat press at the flea market and be able to keep up with Cathy's needs too but selling pre-made designs as decals will give me some latitude as far as my dividing my attention between selling and Cathy. Looks like I may finaly be getting out of the house soon.


----------



## ashamutt

sjidohair said:


> Terry,
> If you need any help, just ask,,
> all of us will help


 
I have some questions for you.

1. What "rhinestone decal" material do you use?

2. Have you been testing this for a while...on your car?

3. If so, how are the tests turning out?

4. Can you pull them off after they have been in one place for a while - like a few days?
....and if so, after pulling them off can you then reposition them???

5. Do any stones fall/pop off when pulling them off of the window after they have been stuck there a while??


----------



## sjidohair

ashamutt said:


> I have some questions for you.
> 
> 1. What "rhinestone decal" material do you use?
> 
> 2. Have you been testing this for a while...on your car?
> 
> 3. If so, how are the tests turning out?
> 
> 4. Can you pull them off after they have been in one place for a while - like a few days?
> ....and if so, after pulling them off can you then reposition them???
> 
> 5. Do any stones fall/pop off when pulling them off of the window after they have been stuck there a while??


 
Rhinestone decals have been around for a few years but when Das brought out this material it let us all use our hotfix stones,,
In the past we had to glue flatback stones on cling material or such,, 
this is way easier and i look forward to trying alot more materals too.

1.I have been using Das material 

2.I have been testing on my car and everybody elses i know 

3.They are wearing very well and i love them

4.I have found in cooler weather the Das material i could pull them off, like when doing photo shoots and keep them in one piece,,and yes restick to orig backer, and restick later
as the weather has warmed,, and it is in the 90s every day,, when i pull them off in the warmth they can not be put back on They stretch out of proportion.

5.They stretch out of proportion.The material reminds me of a sticky fruit rollup on the underside that sticks to the window.

I hope that helps someone, considering making these awesome lil beautys


----------



## Girlzndollz

DTFuqua said:


> Thanks. I'm kinda hard headed but not real stupid so I know I'll probably be taking you/ya'll up on that offer. I had been putting this purchase off for some time now but finding the "rhinestone decals" thread showed me a new way to make something out of the rhinestones. I have made quite a few shirts but haven't sold a single one. Yet! The decals is something I can make ahead of time and take to a flea market near me when Cathy is able to get around some. I wouldn't be able to run a plotter, computer, and heat press at the flea market and be able to keep up with Cathy's needs too but selling pre-made designs as decals will give me some latitude as far as my dividing my attention between selling and Cathy. Looks like I may finaly be getting out of the house soon.



Good luck with it all Terry. I hope it brings good things to you and Cathy.


----------



## DTFuqua

Well I got it and have mixed feelings about it. It is kinda impressive and also kinda not. What it does for the price it was purchased for is impressive. I could do everything I wanted to do with Corel Draw but Funtime makes it a lot simpler. I know that I could have learned to use the macro editor in corel draw to make things as easy as the Funtime package that I bought but I realy am in a situation where I can't pay much attention to anything for long enough to do those things anytime soon. Would I buy it now knowing what I now know about it? Yes I would. I would also recomend it to anyone that wanted to do rhinestones and had a restricted budget or just didn't want to spend three times the money (or more) on a program to do this. To be honest with you, I'm just cheap and until this cost effective program and the "decal" uses came to light, I had every intention of just sticking with using Corel Draw long enough to have time to do the macros myself. By the way, I did buy two macros am was plenty satisfied with one of them (FCO2P) but by the time I had gotten where I am as far as software, this would have saved me over a hundred dollars even after counting purchasing the program. Good luck and have fun.
Terry


----------



## DTFuqua

I did come up with one area of information I need to ask about. When setting up the rhinestones and choosing a size, will that be the exact size of hole it cuts for the rhinestones to fit into when making a template from one of the template materials? Am I going to have to manualy check the exact size of my rhinestones and input a size that will be oversized enough for a particular size to easily drop into place without making them (the holes) too large making a messy design?


----------



## BlingItOn

What I have found easiest to do is to make test template with a line of different size holes for your 2mm, 3mm & 4mm rhinestones. That way you can test each color and size rhinestone and find out what is going to be the best size hole to cut for your design. I also do not prefer to have a hole too large but I also want it to pop out of the hole real easy too. I personally cut a 3.30mm hole for my clear 3mm rhinestone but some of my colored rhinestones require a 3.35-3.4mm size hole. I use a 2.6mm for my 2mm and 4.4mm for my 4mm rhinestones.


----------



## allhamps

Bling it's interesting that you cut different size holes for colored/non-colored stones. I am able to cut 2.2mm for ss06, 3.2mm for ss10, and 4.2mm for ss16 stones no matter what the color. I also agree with you that you want the stones to have a hairline of a space around them so that they pop out easily.


----------



## DTFuqua

Measuring and oversizing a tad is what I have been doing with Corel Draw to make rhinestone templates. I was asking if I needed to still do that and change the settings before making the rhinestone "fill" with the Funtime software or does the program have a setting that makes the correct size HOLE for the stones to fit easily into and be pulled out of. Now another question. Is there a special folder in Funtime or somewhere I need to move an image into before Funtime will open it? I can't seem to get most of my images to open . Most of them are saved as .eps made with Corel Draw X3 and X4.


----------



## BlingItOn

allhamps said:


> Bling it's interesting that you cut different size holes for colored/non-colored stones. I am able to cut 2.2mm for ss06, 3.2mm for ss10, and 4.2mm for ss16 stones no matter what the color. I also agree with you that you want the stones to have a hairline of a space around them so that they pop out easily.



For some reason my red, pink and yellow rhinestones run just a tad bit larger than some of my other colors. If I know for sure I will be using the template only for any of those 3 colors I will cut the 3.4mm hole but sometimes I just play it safe and go with the 3.5mm hole as it still will work with those colors with maybe a couple rhinestones that may stick a little. The 2mm and 4mm rhinestones are the same size no matter what color I use.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Anyone have a link to the demo download? I dont need a cutting version, just the design app.


----------



## lizziemaxine

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Anyone have a link to the demo download? I dont need a cutting version, just the design app.


I was looking for a demo download on their website but never found one. I really would like to demo before I buy.


----------



## RockRebel

There is a demo download for the WinPCSIGN Pro 2010 here: Rhinestone Designz Community - What's New

The rhinestone features should be the same as the Funtime.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

RockRebel said:


> There is a demo download for the WinPCSIGN Pro 2010 here: Rhinestone Designz Community - What's New
> 
> The rhinestone features should be the same as the Funtime.


I have that download. I am looking for strictly the simple Funtime design download. The version around $50 bucks. there may not be a download for this version.


----------



## sunnydayz

They dont have a download for the funtime but it is pretty similar to the winpc version as far as the rhinestones are concerned.


----------



## bubbles12345

Hi Everyone,
I recently bought the Funtime Rhinestone package only. I really like it. I wish I had some of the cutters that I have read about on this board, but right now I am just using my cricut expression. It takes a few steps, but it worked well for me. I had to install the cute pdf writer (free). Then when I create a file in Funtime instead of exporting it, I print it to a vector .pdf file by just going to file/print in Funtime. Save the .pdf file to my desk top. Import it into inkscape (free) and then save it as an svg format. In inkscape I had to ungroup, break apart and then union the parts again and then save it to the svg format (otherwise every circle would get cut 2x because of an invisible double line). Import it into my cutting software which is SCAL2 (Sure Cut's A lot) and then cut.

Right now I have just been cutting 3m transparency paper. I ordered the Silhouette Rhinestone starter kit hoping that my cricut can cut the template material. It is coming on Wednesday so I can't wait to try it. 









[media]







[/media]


----------



## allhamps

That sure sounds like a lot of steps. I'm not familiar with SCAL2, but there is no way you can import directly into your SCAL2, or do you only have the FunTime version that allows you to print your patterns? In any event, hang in there. Rhinestones are soooo much fun


----------



## SandyMcC

SCAL will only import one file type: SVG. Unfortunately, Funtime won't export in that format. I probably would have tried exporting in some other format for Inkscape... maybe EPS or AI? But that's about the same effort as printing to PDF. Either way you're creating an intermediary file to import into Inkscape.


----------



## bubbles12345

I am using inkscape .46. I have tried using .47 and it bugs out a lot and I have trouble cutting files in SCAL2 with it. Inkscape .46 does not let me import .eps and when I tried an .ai file it won't open that either. So, this is the only way that I could get it to work. I know that it sounds like a lot of steps but all the steps in inkscape probably took less then a minute and I was ready to save the file and cut it in scal2. I trying to convince myself I don't need another cutter. I have already ordered the e-craft and I don't know how much rhinestone work I will really be doing to make it worth while to buy another machine.


----------



## diana13t

I stayed up way too late tonight reading all 34 pages and it's now 4:08 AM.....what was I thinking??? ")

Anyway, I have DAS' Smart Cut Pro (rhinestone system) and the only reason I'm considering Funtime Deluxe 2010 is for the easier Font features and the rhinestone simulation and different shapes. Since I do not need the cutting feature and I can export the file to Smart Cut Pro, is there any other reason I would need WinPCSign 2010? I also have Corel Draw X4 and Smart Designer X4. So I am covered in the graphics software area.

Also, in Funtime, can I create a font with a fill and outline with them being two different colors? For example, if I was using College-Black font and wanted the outline to be red and the fill to be blue, is that possible and easily accomplished?

Thank you for all the great info so far and for your future help!
Di


----------



## DTFuqua

diana13t said:


> I stayed up way too late tonight reading all 34 pages and it's now 4:08 AM.....what was I thinking??? ")
> 
> Anyway, I have DAS' Smart Cut Pro (rhinestone system) and the only reason I'm considering Funtime Deluxe 2010 is for the easier Font features and the rhinestone simulation and different shapes. Since I do not need the cutting feature and I can export the file to Smart Cut Pro, is there any other reason I would need WinPCSign 2010? I also have Corel Draw X4 and Smart Designer X4. So I am covered in the graphics software area.
> 
> Also, in Funtime, can I create a font with a fill and outline with them being two different colors? For example, if I was using College-Black font and wanted the outline to be red and the fill to be blue, is that possible and easily accomplished?
> 
> Thank you for all the great info so far and for your future help!
> Di


What I do is to just change the color of the fill manualy and then seperate them for cutting. There may be a better/easier way but I haven't played with it much since I'm already pretty good at getting what I want from Corel Draw, except for the font into rhinestone thing. I could do it with Corel Draw but it takes longer than just whipping out the funtime and just doing the lettering there and export to Corel Draw. Good luck.


----------



## allhamps

Dianna, you won't need WinPC. I use the FunTime for the easier font production also. I'm not sure about the shapes, I haven't really seen that many that looked promising, unless I'm not looking in the right place (I admit I haven't explored a lot of my FunTime yet beyond using it for fonts). Also, it is possibe to do the two color fill, but I am having a HARD time figuring that out. I also haven't been able to get my rhinestone fills to work, as you indicated, by being able to choose a different color for a different portion of the design. Please however, let me say again, that I'm sure it's just me, and my lack of time to look at some of the training videos, and not a deficiency in the FunTime software. I have had no problems exporting what I do in FunTime back into SmartCut in order to cut my projects. I would not expend the extra money for the WinPCSign. (Just my $0.02)


----------



## DTFuqua

Now there is a "lasso" tool you can use to making "selecting" the circles/rhinestones that you want to change. I just haven't been doing more than getting used to everything to explore much. Heck, I have everything I need but free time to do all kinds of things.


----------



## Eview1

I got Funtime about 3 weeks ago and liked it but wanted something more powerful so I bought WinPC to do signs etc. I used the Lasso tool to select outlines and then grouped and changed the layer, afterward I changed the color of each next layer by using the pen tool or the fill tool. It is pretty quick and easy. I have only had it (WinPC)for a week and a half or so. Hope this helps.

Evie




diana13t said:


> I stayed up way too late tonight reading all 34 pages and it's now 4:08 AM.....what was I thinking??? ")
> 
> Also, in Funtime, can I create a font with a fill and outline with them being two different colors? For example, if I was using College-Black font and wanted the outline to be red and the fill to be blue, is that possible and easily accomplished?
> 
> Thank you for all the great info so far and for your future help!
> Di


----------



## sjidohair

I love my wnpcsign2010 as well..
woohooo


----------



## DTFuqua

I wonder if there is a special upgrade price for funtime users that decided they needed more?


----------



## sjidohair

good question terry,, I actually have heard from alot of users lately that want the full program..


----------



## plan b

DTFuqua said:


> I wonder if there is a special upgrade price for funtime users that decided they needed more?


Sorry at this point I don't know of a upgrade from Funtime to Winpcsign.

Sadly to say that some information in this thread was incorrect about the features of Funtime vs. Winpcsign.

Leading some to purchase Funtime and as a result leaving some of the Funtime users needing or wanting more functionality which resulted in the extra purchase of winpcsign.


----------



## SandyMcC

What might be useful, Roger, is for you to list SPECIFIC functions that are ACTUALLY being used by the new Win PC Sign owners that aren't available in Funtime. Obviously doing rhinestone designs from existing vector patterns or auto-tracing raster images to then outline/fill for rhinestone patterns is available in both versions. But what specifically is being used besides the additional drivers? Maybe include some screen shots of how these additional functions have been used since merely listing the names of the functions doesn't always tell the customer how the function would be useful in their business.

This should greatly help prospective buyers to more accurately determine which version of the software they need.


----------



## ashamutt

SandyMcC said:


> What might be useful, Roger, is for you to list SPECIFIC functions that are ACTUALLY being used by the new Win PC Sign owners that aren't available in Funtime. ......
> .....This should greatly help prospective buyers to more accurately determine which version of the software they need.


YES. Agreed. 

AND, THIS was also mentioned SEVERAL times in this very same thread(and others) as well.
BUT, no one seemed/seems to know and if they did/do know... no one wants to answer this very specific question!
"_what are the *EXACT* differences between the two versions?" "list them ALL please_!"
(this would greatly help)


I am VERY satisfied with my FuntimeDeluxe 2010.
(And so are others from what _I_ have been reading.) 


Ok....I looked back to page 20 of this thread and found that SandyMcC has a starter "chart" of the differences between the Funtime & winpc sign. 

https://spreadsheets0.google.com/ccc?key=tq3mGdyexIK3fAI8GknaRFw&hl=en#gid=0
 
Roger, Scott (or anyone else who may know) feel free to add to this list or correct it if necessary.


----------



## Eview1

So far at two weeks I see Funtime as a tool for scrapbookers/ hobby person into paper and cutting it. There will be other uses you may come up with as well.

Funtime scrapbooking 2010 -

Scrap booking and paper crafting to create and cut projects into shapes and sizes of your choice. The company calls it Die Cutting software.


Funtime Rhinestones - 

You create rhinestone templates. It has many more shapes than scrap version and templates ready to print with your home printer. 

Once again the company says it is”Printing Software for creating rhinestone projects with your printer and scissors”
You get images of the stones, some studs, shapes like a star you may see both here:

Funtime Scrapbooking - Funtime Rhinestones

WinPC is the Professional version and is more powerful than the other two. Sign makers would use this for small to large format design. It has a rhinestone feature added.

I am not sure if this helps but keep asking and I will keep playing with them both and if I can help let me know. 



Evie






ashamutt said:


> YES. Agreed.
> 
> AND, THIS was also mentioned SEVERAL times in this very same thread(and others) as well.
> BUT, no one seemed/seems to know and if they did/do know... no one wants to answer this very specific question!
> "_what are the *EXACT* differences between the two versions?" "list them ALL please_!"
> (this would greatly help)
> 
> 
> I am VERY satisfied with my FuntimeDeluxe 2010.
> (And so are others from what _I_ have been reading.)
> 
> 
> Ok....I looked back to page 20 of this thread and found that SandyMcC has a starter "chart" of the differences between the Funtime & winpc sign.
> 
> https://spreadsheets0.google.com/ccc?key=tq3mGdyexIK3fAI8GknaRFw&hl=en#gid=0
> 
> Roger, Scott (or anyone else who may know) feel free to add to this list or correct it if necessary.


----------



## ashamutt

To me, it is not important what a company "calls/names" something, it is what that something actually IS.

Both pieces of software - from what I have heard & from what I have read- are basically the same.
(a few minor differences)

So...if I can get away with the less expensive version then so be it. (more power to me) 

I would love for the sellers of these 2 pieces of software to look over the LIST(above in post 520) and please add to it or correct it if need be! 

THAT is what will help everyone to decide which to go with...not what the pieces of software are "named" or "who" the software is directed to. (scrapbookers, hobbyists, professionals...blah blah blah.)
(mo)


----------



## sjidohair

Eview1 said:


> So far at two weeks I see Funtime as a tool for scrapbookers/ hobby person into paper and cutting it. There will be other uses you may come up with as well.
> 
> Funtime scrapbooking 2010 -
> 
> Scrap booking and paper crafting to create and cut projects into shapes and sizes of your choice. The company calls it Die Cutting software.
> 
> 
> Funtime Rhinestones -
> 
> You create rhinestone templates. It has many more shapes than scrap version and templates ready to print with your home printer.
> 
> Once again the company says it is”Printing Software for creating rhinestone projects with your printer and scissors”
> You get images of the stones, some studs, shapes like a star you may see both here:
> 
> Funtime Scrapbooking - Funtime Rhinestones
> 
> WinPC is the Professional version and is more powerful than the other two. Sign makers would use this for small to large format design. It has a rhinestone feature added.
> 
> I am not sure if this helps but keep asking and I will keep playing with them both and if I can help let me know.
> 
> 
> Evie


Thank you evie,, that is good info to have, 
I only have the wnpcsign2010, so I am no help to all, except to say what the program that I have can do.. 
thanks again,, if you have both systems this is great info and honest, info,, thanks


----------



## plan b

ashamutt said:


> To me, it is not important what a company "calls/names" something, it is what that something actually IS.
> 
> Both pieces of software - from what I have heard & from what I have read- are basically the same.
> (a few minor differences)
> 
> So...if I can get away with the less expensive version then so be it. (more power to me)
> 
> I would love for the sellers of these 2 pieces of software to look over the LIST(above in post 520) and please add to it or correct it if need be!
> 
> THAT is what will help everyone to decide which to go with...not what the pieces of software are "named" or "who" the software is directed to. (scrapbookers, hobbyists, professionals...blah blah blah.)
> (mo)



It would be more appropriate for you to ask the software developer these questions and not the sellers, I am sure that the developers would be interested in what you and others would have to say about the functions and capabilities of each software and why one should purchase one over the other simply because its less expensive and seemingly have the ability to do the same as each other.


----------



## diana13t

Thank you so much for the replies. I do want to get Funtime but not I can't remember what the differences were between the $50 version and the $169 version? I have DAS' Smart Cut Pro 2 but I'm wanting Funtime for the better font features and the lattice feature is pretty cool too.

So can someone tell me the differences again between the two versions and where I can buy them from?

Thanks,
Di


----------



## ccourtenay

plan b said:


> Sadly to say that some information in this thread was incorrect about the features of Funtime vs. Winpcsign.


Roger as a sales person you should be able to clear this misunderstanding up as Sandy M does with her clients on her different software she sells. It is just as important for the sales person to know what they sell as the company that made the product.



plan b said:


> Leading some to purchase Funtime and as a result leaving some of the Funtime users needing or wanting more functionality which resulted in the extra purchase of winpcsign.


I believe you should tell your current and prospective customers what it is they need to know..all I see is your lips moving...and nothing really coming out that will help the customers...you know..double talk.


----------



## Eview1

So very sorry you still do not understand, but the best way I know is to do what I did and spend the money and try to learn the software. I have asked questions and called the company for clarification. You want to be educated? Wanna know what is in the software? do what I and others did spend a couple bucks and find out. Names are names for a reason and they are placed to describe.. what the software is, but the software is not the same. Sorry again  you can not figure out why. 

I am hoping your words are not trying to be hurtful. I do not think the seller of the software would have any problems answering your call, they took mine. THAT is how I made an informed decision and the list that was so generously made in post 520 had little to do with my decision, or possibly others as some have the software.

It is your decision, I feel a bit abused by your words. 




ashamutt said:


> To me, it is not important what a company "calls/names" something, it is what that something actually IS.
> 
> Both pieces of software - from what I have heard & from what I have read- are basically the same.
> (a few minor differences)
> 
> So...if I can get away with the less expensive version then so be it. (more power to me)
> 
> I would love for the sellers of these 2 pieces of software to look over the LIST(above in post 520) and please add to it or correct it if need be!
> 
> THAT is what will help everyone to decide which to go with...not what the pieces of software are "named" or "who" the software is directed to. (scrapbookers, hobbyists, professionals...blah blah blah.)
> (mo)


----------



## ashamutt

Eview1 said:


> So very sorry you still do not understand, but the best way I know is to do what I did and spend the money and try to learn the software. I have asked questions and called the company for clarification. You want to be educated? Wanna know what is in the software? do what I and others did spend a couple bucks and find out. Names are names for a reason and they are placed to describe.. what the software is, but the software is not the same. Sorry again  you can not figure out why.
> 
> I am hoping your words are not trying to be hurtful. I do not think the seller of the software would have any problems answering your call, they took mine. THAT is how I made an informed decision and the list that was so generously made in post 520 had little to do with my decision, or possibly others as some have the software.
> 
> It is your decision, I feel a bit abused by your words. I was only offering help.


 
No offence intended. 
Was not trying to be hurtful whatsoever. 
(that's why I put smiles within my post.) 
I am sorry that you took it that way and sorry if I came across that way.
I would NEVER abuse anyone. Never.


I do have the funtime software and like it very much. 
I am satisfied with it completely. 

I do not want to spend the extra 200.00 to buy the winpc sign just to figure out ALL of the differences between the two.  
(but I just might do this anyway just to "get it over with" already)

I do not want to call anyone to find out the differences.
That would only help _me_, it would not help anyone reading this thread.
And that is what the forum is about….information, helping, sharing, spreading the word, etc. 

Now, I guess I _could_ call and get info on ALL of the differences and then come back here and post all of that information, but I believe since some of the sellers are in this thread that THEY should post these differences…..for it is not my job, I am not a seller of this software…they are. 
If I happen to come across this info I will definitely be glad to share - like the LIST back in post 520 - but a long phone call to the developer, then a long post about that is just too tiring for me at the moment. 
But, I will do this if need be.

I would like the _sellers_ to list the differences here in this thread so as to clear up any "_incorrect information_" that might be in this thread.
(because that was implied by roger when he wrote “_Sadly to say that some information in this thread was incorrect about the features of Funtime vs. Winpcsign_.” )

To that I will quote SandyMcC: “What might be useful, Roger, is for you to list SPECIFIC functions that are ACTUALLY being used by the new Win PC Sign owners that aren't available in Funtime. ……This should greatly help prospective buyers to more accurately determine which version of the software they need.” 


It is important to list the differences _here - _in this thread - for everyone to see so as to help all of the readers make the proper decision before buying. 

By "differences" I do not mean simply stating that "funtime is for scrapbookers" and "winpcsign is for professionals".
(which I have heard over and over by certain people)

What I mean by "list the differences" is that I would like a "detailed" list of all of the functions available to both pieces of software....and what is different concerning the two.

The main - and most important difference in my opinion - is the fact that winpc sign has over 400 drivers available.
(awesome)
But what else is there? What else is different?
Are people paying 100.00 - 150.00 more JUST to receive those drivers?
I do not know.....that's why I am asking. 

The list back in post 520 is a "starting point". (and a good one I might add, thanks to SandyMcC who is not even a seller of this software) 
I would like for the sellers to get involved and help to add, subtract or make the proper corrections to the "list".


Again…my opinion. 
Not being mean, not being abusive…_please_ don’t take it that way.


----------



## ashamutt

ccourtenay said:


> Roger as a sales person you should be able to clear this misunderstanding up as Sandy M does with her clients on her different software she sells. It is just as important for the sales person to know what they sell as the company that made the product.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you should tell your current and prospective customers what it is they need to know..all I see is your lips moving...and nothing really coming out that will help the customers...you know..double talk.


 
My point exactly.

I believe that ALL of the sellers should chime in here.


Please clear up this "misunderstanding" for all of us.
Please.

It is not hard to list the differences.
The list has already been started.
Correct it if need be.
Add to it if need be.
...just do something, please.


IF there is "incorrect info" in this thread, PLEASE, clear it up.
IF there is "incorrect info" in the list, PLEASE, clear it up.
It will help everyone _here_ reading this right now.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Gee, Evie and Roger, this is an educational, informational forum where we share this information on purpose, to help each other out, to help each other get more directly to the purchase of what they are looking for, without, hopefully, having to buy the wrong product(s).

I've been around here a long time, and so many posts I've read are questions and answers about "this is what I am looking to do, what do I need?" and almost never do I see the response be "go buy everything and figure it out for yourself" and in all of my 7500 posts, you won't find one that says that unless it's for someone to buy inexpensive sample packs of paper because they do not know what they are looking for.

I know I for one am confused by those types of responses in a place like this forum. It makes no sense to me after reading here for almost three years. 

If anyone is still subscribed in this thread and has any of these systems, can you please let us know what you have?

Maybe we can pick a few of you to help get the features out in the daylight once and for all. Right Mrs. Bacon? We've been thru this a time or two before. 

It may seem really confusing at first, but once the smoke clears, it's easy to make threads that lay it all out, like the Ironall names. The hooplah with that topic is over once and for all. Maybe this can be cleared up, too. I'm in, I guess.


----------



## diana13t

I know I'm probably getting annoying here, but I have one last question. Does WinPCSIGN 2010 have all the same rhinestone features as Funtime Deluxe 2010? If so, I found a really great deal on WinPCSIGN 2010 so for not much more I'd rather get WinPCSIGN 2010 IF it has the same rhinestone features as Funtime Deluxe 2010.

Thanks,
Di


----------



## irish

As far as I can tell after just a few days of each software, they both have the same rhinestone features. Personally I purchased Funtime to save a few bucks, however, I wish I had bought WinPc2010 instead. In WinPc2010 there are a couple of things in working with the graphics I liked better because it worked more like the graphic packages I am used to.

Take this FWIW because I am a very green newbie with both packages. When I buy a cutter, I am sure that I will upgrade to WinPc2010. For now Funtime works fine for what I am doing.


----------



## diana13t

Well I just ordered the WinPCSign 2010 even though I have Smart Cut Pro and Corel Draw X4. I spoke with someone today that told me the WPCS has the same rhinestone features as FT BUT (and I may get the wording wrong)WPCS does a little bit better job on the fills because of a slight difference in programming between the two. So for $100 more (I found a great price) I thought I'd just get the bigger package plus it has way more drivers.

So after I get it and get to play around with it for a bit, I'll let you know what I think.

Di


----------



## diana13t

I have a little correction to what I just posted. I was told:

"WinPCSIGN lays down the rhinestones on our single-line fonts a little differently than when using Funtime. I (the person I spoke with) prefer the way it does it in WinPCSIGN, although it works great as well in Funtime. The fills work the same in both Funtime and WinPCSIGN."

So there you have it , that is what I should have said in my last post. I hope this helps some of you out in your decision making process .



diana13t said:


> Well I just ordered the WinPCSign 2010 even though I have Smart Cut Pro and Corel Draw X4. I spoke with someone today that told me the WPCS has the same rhinestone features as FT BUT (and I may get the wording wrong)WPCS does a little bit better job on the fills because of a slight difference in programming between the two. So for $100 more (I found a great price) I thought I'd just get the bigger package plus it has way more drivers.
> 
> So after I get it and get to play around with it for a bit, I'll let you know what I think.
> 
> Di


----------



## Girlzndollz

diane13t said:


> So for $100 more (I found a great price) I thought I'd just get the bigger package plus it has way more drivers.


Diana, where did you get your copy? Thank you! 



diane13t said:


> I know I'm probably getting annoying here, but I have one last question.


Dear Diane, no way... never.  

This forum is about asking questions. And asking them until you understand. Trust me, though, I know how you feel from when I started learning more about my original process of decorating tees... but what I found is that this forum is about being in that place that you can ask and re-ask a bunch of ways... and I have!!

If anyone is getting annoyed, or feels they answered, the general rule of thumb is that they can stop answering. There's no obligation to answer if one is pretty done with a thread. 

Also, they can unsubscribe.

But for the very, very few around here that actually reach that point, there are 10 times more people willing to hang around and help out until you are sure you're standing on two solid feet. 

Don't worry about it, is what all this means! Asking questions is what the forum is all about! Sharing of knowledge. What's to answer if there is no question? lol 

Have a great day! 






irish said:


> there are a couple of things in working with the graphics I liked better because it worked more like the graphic packages I am used to.


Hi Irish, I'm Irish, too!  

Would you please elaborate just a little more? Thank you.  I was just wondering what graphics packages you are used to that reminded you more of how Win Pc functions.


----------



## diana13t

Girlzndollz said:


> Diana, where did you get your copy? Thank you!


Boy I hope I don't get in trouble for answering this. I am NOT affiliated with this company at all, I just googled Funtime and searched several websites. I bought it from RhinestoneDesignz.com. They have great prices on both programs right now. If I need to take this off, please let me know and I will. I don't want to break the rules.



Girlzndollz said:


> Dear Diane, no way... never.
> 
> This forum is about asking questions. And asking them until you understand. Trust me, though, I know how you feel from when I started learning more about my original process of decorating tees... but what I found is that this forum is about being in that place that you can ask and re-ask a bunch of ways... and I have!!
> 
> If anyone is getting annoyed, or feels they answered, the general rule of thumb is that they can stop answering. There's no obligation to answer if one is pretty done with a thread.
> 
> Also, they can unsubscribe.
> 
> But for the very, very few around here that actually reach that point, there are 10 times more people willing to hang around and help out until you are sure you're standing on two solid feet.
> 
> Don't worry about it, is what all this means! Asking questions is what the forum is all about! Sharing of knowledge. What's to answer if there is no question? lol
> 
> Have a great day!



Thanks Kelly!


----------



## ashamutt

diana13t said:


> I know I'm probably getting annoying here, but I have one last question. Does WinPCSIGN 2010 have all the same rhinestone features as Funtime Deluxe 2010? If so, I found a really great deal on WinPCSIGN 2010 so for not much more I'd rather get WinPCSIGN 2010 IF it has the same rhinestone features as Funtime Deluxe 2010.
> 
> Thanks,
> Di


 
I will do a SIDE BY SIDE comparison as soon as my Winpc sign arrives.

I will create with my Funtime and then with the Winpc sign.


----------



## ashamutt

Girlzndollz said:


> Gee, Evie and Roger, this is an educational, informational forum where we share this information on purpose, to help each other out, to help each other get more directly to the purchase of what they are looking for, without, hopefully, having to buy the wrong product(s).
> 
> I've been around here a long time, and so many posts I've read are questions and answers about "this is what I am looking to do, what do I need?" and almost never do I see the response be "go buy everything and figure it out for yourself" and in all of my 7500 posts, you won't find one that says that unless it's for someone to buy inexpensive sample packs of paper because they do not know what they are looking for.
> 
> I know I for one am confused by those types of responses in a place like this forum. It makes no sense to me after reading here for almost three years.
> 
> If anyone is still subscribed in this thread and has any of these systems, can you please let us know what you have?
> 
> Maybe we can pick a few of you to help get the features out in the daylight once and for all. Right Mrs. Bacon? We've been thru this a time or two before.
> 
> It may seem really confusing at first, but once the smoke clears, it's easy to make threads that lay it all out, like the Ironall names. The hooplah with that topic is over once and for all. Maybe this can be cleared up, too. I'm in, I guess.


 
I couldn't agree more with EVERYTHING that you wrote! 

You know me Kelly....you bet I am on board.


As soon as I return to my office I will purchase the Winpc Sign from Scott and start doing a comparison between both pieces of software.

Maybe this matter will then be put to rest... finally.
(it should have - and could have -been put to rest a long time ago)


----------



## Girlzndollz

ashamutt said:


> I will do a SIDE BY SIDE comparison as soon as my Winpc sign arrives.
> 
> I will create with my Funtime and then with the Winpc sign.


Well, sorry you have to go to the expense of both. It would have been great if someone with the other software could have worked side by side with you to go over the differences and worked on the same patterns and such. Thank you so much, Ashamutt. You never fail to truly help out in these situations... 

The work you went thru buying all those papers to compare them and finally tell everyone what the papers really were so we could stop double and triple buying the same paper with different names was alot of work and expense. You have no idea how much I appreciate you biting this bullet again to get r' done!

You are getting me feeling like I should just finally choose which of the cutters to buy and get my butt in gear and buy one or more of these programs myself. I would have already... but the trouble is... these threads KEEP me so confused, I do not KNOW what to buy!!! 

I rarely have been this confused over anything so seemingly simple before, but I also didn't want to waste money on something I DON"T need, or under buy and be unhappy with my choice. 

Please let me know what programs you are going to compare, exactly, as the names are also just as jumbled up at this point.

Am I correct to say there is:

Funtime
Funtime 2010
Winpc2010

Is that what's on the market in this genre? Thanks!!! And thank you for all you actually do!


----------



## Girlzndollz

diana13t said:


> Boy I hope I don't get in trouble for answering this. I am NOT affiliated with this company at all, I just googled Funtime and searched several websites. I bought it from RhinestoneDesignz.com. They have great prices on both programs right now. If I need to take this off, please let me know and I will. I don't want to break the rules.





No, no trouble for sharing where you bought something. If you are not affiliated with the product or supplier, you are completely free to post where you buy things.  And sometimes, yes, people do have confidentiality issues with sharing a supplier if there is a distribution agreement or something similar.  It's just a few people that'd end up in those spots.

But I share "where" I buy things all the time!!

Hey, if you got great service, a great product and at a great price, by all means, thank you for sharing!! It's one of my favorite things about this forum!


----------



## CyberSultan

No need for Mrs. B to purchase WinPCSIGN to do the comparison, unless she really wants it. Mrs. B is awesome and I will work on this comparison chart with her and anyone else that wants to help complete it (would help to have a few eyes on it). We can either update the Google Doc spreadsheet or create another. Looks like I only have "View only" permissions on the Google Doc that was already started, though. Do we know who made that one or should we start another?


----------



## ashamutt

CyberSultan said:


> No need for Mrs. B to purchase WinPCSIGN to do the comparison, unless she really wants it. Mrs. B is awesome and I will work on this comparison chart with her and anyone else that wants to help complete it (would help to have a few eyes on it). We can either update the Google Doc spreadsheet or create another. Looks like I only have "View only" permissions on the Google Doc that was already started, though. Do we know who made that one or should we start another?


 
Thanks Scott for chiming in. 

Oh...I WANT to purchase it now.
( and not because I _need_ it, for I love my FuntimeDeluxe2010 just fine.)

You will have to get w/ SandyMc concerning the "list"....it is her spread sheet and she can help you add to it.


----------



## SandyMcC

CyberSultan said:


> No need for Mrs. B to purchase WinPCSIGN to do the comparison, unless she really wants it. Mrs. B is awesome and I will work on this comparison chart with her and anyone else that wants to help complete it (would help to have a few eyes on it). We can either update the Google Doc spreadsheet or create another. Looks like I only have "View only" permissions on the Google Doc that was already started, though. Do we know who made that one or should we start another?


I created it and I'll be happy to give you editing privileges, Scott. Let me go fix that right now and you should automatically receive an email regarding the access.


----------



## CyberSultan

Thanks Sandy! I couldn't remember who had started that.  Sure appreciate your work on that already. I know this will be very helpful to everyone.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Ahhh... community pulling together. Wonderful, and thank you!!


----------



## SandyMcC

You're welcome! But all I did was copy/paste a list of WinPC Sign features that someone sent me. Melinda Stolarek, who knows Funtime cold, was the one who went through the list and noted which features were available in Funtime. 

Again, it would be REALLY nice to know which features would be considered the most useful to people at this forum buying the software. For example, there are probably at least a dozen features in KNK and ACS Studio that would never be used by anyone in the T Shirt business, so it's illogical to promote those features. But someone doing, say, railroad modeling and designing and cutting parts to make trains and buildings, might go crazy for those features. Or people using the software for designing signs to print for their business might be interested in yet another set of features. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## DTFuqua

Yes it does Sandy. I make a lot more signs than I do shirts or rhinestone decals and am one that would like to get an UPGRADE PRICE FOR THE WINPC SIGN. (caps to draw the attention of the dealer that sold me the funtime)


----------



## Girlzndollz

SandyMcC said:


> You're welcome! But all I did was copy/paste a list of WinPC Sign features that someone sent me. Melinda Stolarek, who knows Funtime cold, was the one who went through the list and noted which features were available in Funtime.


Thanks again, anyway. You got the spread sheet rolling which sounds like it's going to be instrumental in sorting thru what program offers the essential features and up from there... 



> Again, it would be REALLY nice to know which features would be considered the most useful to people at this forum buying the software. For example, there are probably at least a dozen features in KNK and ACS Studio that would never be used by anyone in the T Shirt business, so it's illogical to promote those features. But someone doing, say, railroad modeling and designing and cutting parts to make trains and buildings, might go crazy for those features. Or people using the software for designing signs to print for their business might be interested in yet another set of features.
> 
> Does that make sense?


Yeah, perfect sense. Alot of people own/use Coreldraw and Illy, but don't use every feature of those either, but when you want to get a specific job done, it's nice to know what software offers that ability, and what things you'll need to learn about the software to get the job done. 

Some people prefer Corel bc it is more user friendly. Others prefer Illy because they are proficient in it and think it offers better tools. 

Ashamutt and I have been around many of the Illy vs. Corel vs. open source discussions, and we've also wondered what tools we'd need to learn in there to get the job done and how much easier is it on one program to another to learn those tools and get the job done. Ashamutt's worked pretty in depth with Lnfortun on some things to that end when it comes to creating designs with the programs. I got lost as I am not as adept to learning that stuff thru a forum. I am a hands on/classroom kind of learner. Old school. I prefer a teacher. I hope I can truly adapt one day, bc it keeps me limited to the VERY user friendly programs, so I need to know I can buy something and actually not be in "over my head" and then just ignore it.

Again, it all depends on what the specific user is looking for. That does not mean I cannot tell what a winning design is and market the death out of it and turn great profits, I'm just not good with technology when it comes to turning on a button and "magically" understanding what tool to choose or what button to hit.

I know '' what '' I want to see, not so sure I can force the computer program to "make" it happen without it melting my brain first lol!!

Once I'm rolling, I'm fine, and will even help others who are as lost as I have been pretty easily, but boy oh boy, jumping in feet first is not my forte and knowing what I would have to learn to use ahead of time would be a help to me as well.
Alot depends on the specific user and what they want from a program, I think.


----------



## Eview1

How much more can I share? I offered the chance to come to my home to use the software...  

I already jumped in with both feet bought funtime and WinPC am learning both. Thanks those of you who helped with your posts.
If I can answer any more I am happy to help..thats why I signed up here to learn and help if I can, and I would never expect anyone other than myself to do the jump in thing unless they felt able. I do feel able. and still would like to help if I can. As far as expense. I find these pretty good products for the money. Look at Adobe, pretty pricey huh?  I bought it too Each item has its function. I own them, and would extend the same offer to you as well. Come on over, although the office is small, we can all still play. and fill out that chart.

Hey Roger you can come too




Girlzndollz said:


> Gee, Evie and Roger, this is an educational, informational forum where we share this information on purpose, to help each other out, to help each other get more directly to the purchase of what they are looking for, without, hopefully, having to buy the wrong product(s).
> 
> I've been around here a long time, and so many posts I've read are questions and answers about "this is what I am looking to do, what do I need?" and almost never do I see the response be "go buy everything and figure it out for yourself" and in all of my 7500 posts, you won't find one that says that unless it's for someone to buy inexpensive sample packs of paper because they do not know what they are looking for.
> 
> I know I for one am confused by those types of responses in a place like this forum. It makes no sense to me after reading here for almost three years.
> 
> If anyone is still subscribed in this thread and has any of these systems, can you please let us know what you have?
> 
> Maybe we can pick a few of you to help get the features out in the daylight once and for all. Right Mrs. Bacon? We've been thru this a time or two before.
> 
> It may seem really confusing at first, but once the smoke clears, it's easy to make threads that lay it all out, like the Ironall names. The hooplah with that topic is over once and for all. Maybe this can be cleared up, too. I'm in, I guess.


----------



## ashamutt

CyberSultan said:


> Thanks Sandy! I couldn't remember who had started that.  Sure appreciate your work on that already. I know this will be very helpful to everyone.


 
Ok Scott....did you get added as a "editor" to _THE LIST_?

Thank you so much for helping everyone - out here in the open!
(you are awesome)

After all - as stated MANY times before - the whole idea for the forum is to post questions *in* the forums and share answers *in* the forums, so _everyone_ can benefit from what's learned.
(like Mrs.Kelly's sig line states) 

PLEASE - anyone that is able- feel free to go over the LIST and contribute to it!


----------



## Girlzndollz

Eview1 said:


> How much more can I share? I offered the chance to come to my home to use the software...


Nope, Eview, I didn't miss it. I wish I had the time and plane fare to take you up on that.  

It would be cheaper, though, for me to buy all these programs, plus my Coreldraw and Illustrator again, but I appreciate the offer!  

In these tougher, leaner times though - and after past investments I've made - I'm no longer interested in buying something because I can, even if I don't need to, and spend that money.

Tightening the money belt these days and I think alot of people are... I think that's the point of alot of these posts asking Q's and the need for these lower dollar programs, even still, does not negate that need or desire to talk about them... 

And... 
What I really need is a hands on tutor on these softwares so I can get the most out of them, so your offer was a good one, though geographically challenged.  But I'd only come back and share what we learned here anyway, which is what I think Ashamutt is really trying to reach.

Bringing me to my thanks to you for this offer... 



> and fill out that chart.



Awesome! And thank you, too, for joining in and helping the others out. Sounds like you probably have some good experience with a few of the programs and will be an asset.


----------



## CyberSultan

ashamutt said:


> Ok Scott....did you get added as a "editor" to _THE LIST_?


Looks like I'm all set!


----------



## CocoVee

diana13t said:


> Thank you so much for the replies. I do want to get Funtime but not I can't remember what the differences were between the $50 version and the $169 version? I have DAS' Smart Cut Pro 2 but I'm wanting Funtime for the better font features and the lattice feature is pretty cool too.
> 
> So can someone tell me the differences again between the two versions and where I can buy them from?
> 
> Thanks,
> Di


Hello All,

I was just going through this thread to see if I could find out the difference in the $50 version and the $169.00 version. So far I don't see an answer. Does that mean you all are still working on the spreadsheet or did I miss it? 

Another newb just trying to figure it out.

Thanks for your replies

Sharon


----------



## DTFuqua

the difference is in what you can do with the files. It has no cutter drivers if I'm not mistaken and you can get a better price than $169


----------



## lizziemaxine

DTFuqua said:


> the difference is in what you can do with the files. It has no cutter drivers if I'm not mistaken and you can get a better price than $169


I bought the $50 version over the weekend and it sends the files directly to my Graphtec cutter with no problem. I don't know if that would be true for all cutters but it works with mine.


----------



## CocoVee

lizziemaxine said:


> I bought the $50 version over the weekend and it sends the files directly to my Graphtec cutter with no problem. I don't know if that would be true for all cutters but it works with mine.


I have a USCutter. I think I will try to contact them to see if it will work.

Thank You


----------



## DTFuqua

Sorry, I was wrong then but there was "supposed" to be a reason to buy the "Funtime 2010"
version because I'm about as cheap as anyone can get. I remember that people said that you would have to save and transfer to another program to get a template cut. Also, I think there was/is supposed to be some capabilities missing but that may be untrue also.


----------



## lizziemaxine

DTFuqua said:


> Sorry, I was wrong then but there was "supposed" to be a reason to buy the "Funtime 2010"
> version because I'm about as cheap as anyone can get. I remember that people said that you would have to save and transfer to another program to get a template cut. Also, I think there was/is supposed to be some capabilities missing but that may be untrue also.


I'm fairly sure there are more capabilities with the more expensive version but at this time the $50 version works for me.

I just looked at my software and it doesn't show a list of cutters it supports. Maybe I just got lucky.


----------



## SandyMcC

DTFuqua said:


> Sorry, I was wrong then but there was "supposed" to be a reason to buy the "Funtime 2010"
> version because I'm about as cheap as anyone can get. I remember that people said that you would have to save and transfer to another program to get a template cut. Also, I think there was/is supposed to be some capabilities missing but that may be untrue also.


A lot of us were wrong then, Terry! I was under the impression you could not cut from the $50 version, as well. I thought it was only for designing and exporting to other applications.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Jane, where did you get the 50 dollar version and is it a download?


----------



## CyberSultan

I will be installing the $50 shortly to look at this. My understanding from a conversation with Sign Max is that there is only a print function in that version. When I look at Funtime Deluxe, setting a plotter code is indicated as a *Deluxe Version* feature. If that is the case, then a print function will be limited in the sense that you would need to be able to print directly to your cutter (as a printer) and would also not have the software controls for blade pressure or speed, etc.


----------



## lizziemaxine

CyberSultan said:


> I will be installing the $50 shortly to look at this. My understanding from a conversation with Sign Max is that there is only a print function in that version. When I look at Funtime Deluxe, setting a plotter code is indicated as a *Deluxe Version* feature. If that is the case, then a print function will be limited in the sense that you would need to be able to print directly to your cutter (as a printer) and would also not have the software controls for blade pressure or speed, etc.


I did send my file under the Print function but it still gave me all the options for setting speed, offset, type of material being cut, blade selection, etc.

These are the two templates I cut on Saturday using the $50 Funtime.


----------



## lizziemaxine

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Jane, where did you get the 50 dollar version and is it a download?


Funtime Scrapbooking and yes it is a download.


----------



## CyberSultan

lizziemaxine said:


> I did send my file under the Print function but it still gave me all the options for setting speed, offset, type of material being cut, blade selection, etc.


Perhaps the cutter control settings are then part of your print driver. Can you post some screenshots of the options you are seeing as you print to your particular cutter?


----------



## CyberSultan

I have the $50 version installed now and there are no options to set a cutter or access a Cutting Control Panel. So the print function is all that is available for output in this software, besides exporting to a format that you can bring into a different cutting software.

Would need more time to do a full feature comparison, but the $50 version does have a lesser feature set than the Deluxe version as I walk through the menus. For example, the $50 version (called Funtime Rhinestones 2010) does not have the engraving feature. The engraving feature can be used to create additional rhinestone fill patterns.


----------



## CocoVee

SandyMcC said:


> A lot of us were wrong then, Terry! I was under the impression you could not cut from the $50 version, as well. I thought it was only for designing and exporting to other applications.


This may be a dumb question but I want to make sure I understand what you mean when you say export to other applications. Are you speaking of a cutting sofware application i.e. Signblazer or Signcut?

Thanks for your help.

Thanks to everyone else also for all your replies.

Sharon


----------



## SandyMcC

CocoVee said:


> This may be a dumb question but I want to make sure I understand what you mean when you say export to other applications. Are you speaking of a cutting sofware application i.e. Signblazer or Signcut?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Thanks to everyone else also for all your replies.
> 
> Sharon


Yes. In most of these rhinestone designing programs, you can save your design in a choice of formats, such as .ai, .eps, .svg, .dxf, etc. Then, one or more of these formats will import into another programs, such as Signcut or Flexisign, which owners then use for cutting. Of course, it's faster if you can cut directly to your cutter, but if the driver isn't available in whatever rhinestone designing program you are using, then the next best thing is the export/import option.


----------



## CocoVee

SandyMcC said:


> Yes. In most of these rhinestone designing programs, you can save your design in a choice of formats, such as .ai, .eps, .svg, .dxf, etc. Then, one or more of these formats will import into another programs, such as Signcut or Flexisign, which owners then use for cutting. Of course, it's faster if you can cut directly to your cutter, but if the driver isn't available in whatever rhinestone designing program you are using, then the next best thing is the export/import option.


Thank You Sandy for the clarification.


----------



## lizziemaxine

Here's a screen shot from the $50 version of Funtime.
Notice on the top image the arrow pointing to the scissor button.
I clicked that and it brought up the screen that is shown in the bottom image.
I made my adjustments in that screen and hit cut and that is what it did.


----------



## CyberSultan

Thanks for the post. It really helps to see what you are seeing. The scissor is interesting because it is a Cut function (as in cut/copy/paste). The cutting screen looks like a software component from Graphtec that most likely allows you to cut from many applications as a printer (which becomes a useful function that would allow you to cut from other programs as well, like CorelDraw or Illustrator).

Edit: See section on Plotter Controller: http://www.graphteccorp.com/imaging/ce5000/index.html


----------



## Girlzndollz

So does the "scissor box" save the day?


----------



## lizziemaxine

Girlzndollz said:


> So does the "scissor box" save the day?


Just looking at it again this morning and the "scissor box" is not what I clicked on to get my design to cut. It is the print function. Whatever it is it works cause it is cutting fine for me.


----------



## azdesigns

Good afternoon Charles, I know this post is a little dated, however, I hope you could assist me with some general information in regards to winpc. I just recently acquired a signmax without any software and I have some questions. A PM would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Tammy


----------



## chongsta

Hey all.

Im sold on the software for rhinestones - the Funtime software...but could i use my Roland Versacamm sp300v to make stencils? I see that people use a 60degree blade in desktop cutters. Obtaining these blades are easy but i guess i just wanted to see, or if anyone knew of anyone using a large format printer/cutter to cut such small circles!?

many thanks
Dave.


----------



## sjidohair

Dave 
Just a reminder pick the funtime winpc software that works for your cutter,, some support different cutters, 
Ask before you purchase,,, 
I love my winpcsign2010 software


----------



## chongsta

sjidohair said:


> Dave
> Just a reminder pick the funtime winpc software that works for your cutter,, some support different cutters,
> Ask before you purchase,,,
> I love my winpcsign2010 software


Thanks for the reply. I was actually going to export the files in EPS to use in adobe Illustrator. I use the Versacamm for all my vinyl cutting but i think i need a thicker material to catch the stones in the stencil.

many thanks
Dave


----------



## sjidohair

yes you will want to check out all the threads on template materials,, 

I dont have your machine but have been doing templates for some time, if i can help just ask
MMM
Sandy jo


----------



## chongsta

sjidohair said:


> yes you will want to check out all the threads on template materials,,
> 
> I dont have your machine but have been doing templates for some time, if i can help just ask
> MMM
> Sandy jo


cheers 

Can i use a thin card or a vinyl approx 150microns thick? What do you use?

cheers again
Dave


----------



## BML Builder

Anthony,

I think your post really needs to be in the Classifieds section. You will have a much better chance of getting people to see it there.

Thanks


----------



## sjidohair

chongsta said:


> cheers
> 
> Can i use a thin card or a vinyl approx 150microns thick? What do you use?
> 
> cheers again
> Dave



I use a few different products but the ones i use the most are Green rubber and Sticky Flock
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

Was wondering if anyone else has come across this problem with Funtime... When I started my program today I got a pop up box that said there was an update.. so I ran the update. Now my undo buttons and my back zoom button will not work. I ended up un-installing and then re-installing the program... back buttons still not working. I can't even go to edit and click undo.. won't work.... I am totally lost without my back buttons, I can't function with out them.. lol.

Anyone have any suggestions..

Thanks.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

Wondering if anyone else has come across this problem with Funtime..

I started my program today and an update box popped up.. so I updated. After I did that my undo and zoom back buttons will not work. I can't even go to edit and then undo, won't work. I uninstalled the program, shut my laptop down. Restarted and reinstalled the program.. started it up and still no undo or back buttons working. I don't know about anyone else, but I am totally lost with out being able to go back.. and it's a real pain to zoom in on circles and then not be able to zoom back out...


Help... if anyone has any ideas I could really use them about now.

Thanks,
Paula


----------



## amaral24

Paula I would recommend doing a system restore on ur computer and try to go to a date when it was working properly. I usages mine and had no problem.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

I had tried that, no luck with doing that either.


----------



## sjidohair

I am sure who ever you bought your software from , they will help you, get ahold of them.
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## charles95405

I have not used Funtime but in Winpcsign upgrades, when you download the upgrade, you click on the icon, then you get a choice, install, repair, uninstall...with winpcsign, you click uninstall, then when that is done, click on the upgrade icon again and it reinstalls with the upgrade...BUT check with your vendor for Funtime tp be sure


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

That's what I did, I clicked the uninstall and then reinstall... I've sent who I purchased the software from an email, but have not received an answer.. I went right to the Funtime website and sent them a contact message, but have heard nothing from them either. This really has me stumped.. and I need to get some work done.. If I had the extra money right now I would just go ahead and purchase the Winpcsign and be done with it.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

Just to let ya know, it's not a problem with the software at all.. It's with this darn Vista OS... I loaded the program on to my desktop and it works fine... At least I have that part solved..

Anyone know anything about Vista  other than it sucks..


----------



## plan b

yes vista isn't the best but I am running vista with both winpcsign and funtime installed with no problems


----------



## allhamps

I just upgraded my Funtime on my laptop last night and I have vista also. The only problem that I had was I had to go through the installation process as an Administrator on my computer, or it would not load correctly. I don't know if you have yours set up like that. The other thing I noticed, is that when I went to save the zip file, it told me that the file already existed, so it's possible that FunTime used the same name on this file as the previous upgrade. Did you get a message to overwrite an existing file? Other than that, everything went fine and I'm not having any problems with my undo buttons. Sorry I don't have more for you


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

I never got the message to overwrite files....

Thanks for all the help, I really appreciate it.. I guess I will have to work off my desktop until I can figure this out.. at least I now have it working somewhere and am able to keep on with my work...


----------



## veedub3

I am also running Funtime and Winpcsign on Vista and have not had any issues caused by my OS.
I did have an issue with the upgrade a few months back but it was an easy fix. I posted it in one of these threads, i will look and see if I can dig it up.


----------



## keetch

ok i broke down and bought the 50.00 software, installed on this computer but need it also on my other computer that has the cutter attached but it says i used my maximum licence key of 1, anyone know how i can get this on my other computer too?


----------



## allhamps

Ok, I got the pop up box again yesterday for a newer version and this time when I installed it, my Undo buttons no longer work either. They were fine before, but something is obviously wrong now. I have it on my lap top running Vista. I haven't done this yet on my desktop, as it is in the basement and it's getting cold now so I don't like to work down there. We need a real answer to this issue.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

Ok, I just tried something different and it now works on my laptop again... I uninstalled the program, it was on my C drive. I then reinstalled the program on my D drive and everything now works again.

I forgot to say that I did a search of my system for Funtime and deleted all registries that popped up for it.


----------



## keetch

i bought the cheap version this morning installed on this computer that i use to design with, went to install on comuter with cutter and cant says i have used up my licence, so then i bought the upgrade to deluxe installed and its saying i dont have a dongle, well how can i have a dongle when its downloaded, beginning to think i might have wasted my money here, any suggestions????
sue


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

You will probably have to write who you purchased the program from and ask them to send you the dongle.. I have a dongle with mine, but Funtime will not cut with my cutter. So I save the file from funtime in an eps file. Then open that file up with my cutter program, I have SignBlazer and SignCut.. and cut from there. This will work for you until you can get the dongle.


----------



## plan b

Sue, it says on the upgrade that you need the Rockey 2 key which is the dongle.


----------



## keetch

i uninstalled it all and tried to put the 50.00 back in so at least i can use it, now it says the licence is used up, im not impressed with this at all and have just spent 130.00 for nothing it seems
sue


----------



## plan b

when you get the dongle and cd then you can put it on as many computers as you like but with the download you are limited to one computer


----------



## keetch

but no where in everything i got nothing is said about a dongle


----------



## allhamps

I can't help with the Dongle issue, but I just figured out the Undo issue. Apparently, when you install the upgrade, it changes the settings for your Undo option, at least it did for mine. Go to Settings/Setup, and re-enter you levels for the Undo option, if it is reading zero.


----------



## allhamps

Forgot one other piece. You will need to close out the current document that is open and re-open the document for the changes to take place.


----------



## keetch

well guess i am getting a refund, not good customer service if you ask me, here is what he said regarding my issue, i have requested refund on both as i cant use either one at all. Guess i am saving up for winpcsign

[FONT=&quot]How explained in our web site you can only buy an upgrade if you have a dongle key.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]We can return the money for the upgrade or we can sell you another license [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Ivan[/FONT]


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Its pretty clunky junky software at best, but its dirt cheap.


----------



## keetch

neither the funtime rhinestones or the upgrade will work, 50 software says licence is used and he will only refund me for the upgrade. He states for the upgrade u need the dongle, but wont tell me how to get the dongle, very bad business practice and im still out 50.00 US for a program that wont run
not impressed
sue


----------



## keetch

I am happy to report that Ivan is fixing this situation for me.
sue


----------



## sjidohair

keetch said:


> I am happy to report that Ivan is fixing this situation for me.
> sue



Glad to know that ,, thanks for sharing it, I do love my winpcsign
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## allhamps

Glad to know you are getting a better resolution.


----------



## orion001

hello i just bought the 50USD funtime rhinestone and i am having some problems. whenever i restart my pc the software would stop working. it will load up then a "www.signmax.us" will appear then close the program. also whenever this happens i uninstall then install the software again. then it works. its starting to be a hassle. any help please will be greatly appreciated. tnx alot.


----------



## SparkleGoddess

SandyMcC said:


> In the $120 version of Funtime sold here, you can cut to the Graphtec cutters, including the smaller CR and Silhouette and the CR Pro models. This is the version that I purchased.
> 
> Paper Threads
> 
> It also has the drivers and successfully cuts to the ACS and KNK machines. I just tested it.


I just purchased the software from this site as they have it on sale for $99. Great buy!


----------



## Eview1

Orion,
I would Contact SignMax to assist with your problem. I have that version and did not have a problem.


----------



## sjidohair

I agree, if you are having any problems, contact the seller and or the forum members here who have suggested this program, as they have it and will be able to help you as well.


----------



## orion001

hello , i contacted them and said that i deleted a file. i downloaded a new exe file and it was working until to day. gotta figure out what is deleting the file. tnx alot.


----------



## amaral24

Hello,

I know I read somewhere about the issues with Funtime upgrades. I clicked the upgrade feature and now I can't access the "Undo" feature. Someone had the same issue but cannot locate if there was a solution to this??? I do love FUNTIME but its frustrating not to correct mistakes.

Also, I've been trying to figure out the "HOW TO" on doing a text with a fill of 16 ss rhinestones and an outline of a 10 ss rhinestone. There has to be an easier way than me moving the stones around in Funtime. HELP!


----------



## plan b

here is the fix for the undo button

go to settings tab on the main menu/go to setup, look at the undo levels/ if it is set to zero/ set it to 40/ press ok/ close program/ then re open program


----------



## loetje88

Hi guys!

just a question because opf my doucht has started to grow very much!
looking on ebay, the basis(email) version tells me i can vectorize every image.
Regarding to users, they tell me you definitely cant, and you need the pro.

What are the differences between them?
Why should or shouldnt buy the one or the other?\Im using cricut, so both dont offer compability.
Probably i can export them from ft to design space as png ?
what will it do with the quality?
im only planning on cutting the design in vinyl as a reference and place the stones my self and press them with a heat press.
Design spacd works with svg and dfx also.
thanks!


----------

